# How far did you go today...on yer bike



## WashMitt

Hi guys,

Seems we have a lot of riders on the forum so I thought I'd start a thread in which we can share our rides, how far and where 

I'll start....

Did 20miles this morning from Wollaton in Nottingham over to Calverton and back it was very cold but bright and dry so I can't complain

So lets hear it, How far did you go????

:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Haven't managed to get out on my bike this weekend as my missus gave birth to our son. Hopefully get out during the week.


----------



## WashMitt

Congratulations James, when my son was born I did pure early morning rides, once your up your up right?


----------



## P4ULT

Do you guys use dedicated road bikes been thinking about it for a while now, but not sure if I gain anything over my mtb with road tyres.


----------



## WashMitt

Yes I do but that's because it's part of my training as I race, I'd say to you if your just starting out stick with what you've got until your sure you like road riding, if you've been at it a while and like it then get a proper road bike the difference is night and day, and forget these hybrid things they are useless!!


----------



## Teddy

Road bikes are definately better. Gear ratios are all very close meaning you get exactly the right cadence you desire. Smaller sprockets mean much faster gearchanges too. It's like driving a Range Rover instead of a Ferrari. 

I did 10 miles today. First time I've been out for a couple of weeks. Last few times I've been 'out' on the turbo trainer in the garage. 45 minutes a time is just enough to not get too hot in the garage.


----------



## chunkytfg

WashMitt said:


> Yes I do but that's because it's part of my training as I race, I'd say to you if your just starting out stick with what you've got until your sure you like road riding, if you've been at it a while and like it then get a proper road bike the difference is night and day, and forget these hybrid things they are useless!!


I think everything has a purpose tbh. Hybrids for commuters are a good idea. wider slick tyres, slightly more upright etc. personally though i've got a full mudguard'd road bike that does the job but when it gets replaced it will become a CX bike.:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

chunkytfg said:


> I think everything has a purpose tbh. Hybrids for commuters are a good idea. wider slick tyres, slightly more upright etc. personally though i've got a full mudguard'd road bike that does the job but when it gets replaced it will become a CX bike.:thumb:


If you want a mountain bike buy one, the same is true if you want to go on the road, get a road bike, a hybrid does neither very well, they only serve a purpose for road bike riders that want a less aggressive setup, you could just put flat bars on a road bike :thumb:


----------



## avit88

ah just 11.2 miles today, too cold! my toes were freezing by the end of it!


----------



## WashMitt

avit88 said:


> ah just 11.2 miles today, too cold! my toes were freezing by the end of it!


I can imagine

We had snow on the ground today so I took my first day off this year from gym or cycling


----------



## Peter D

Managed around 22 miles on my road bike, although I couldn't feel my feet at the end. 
Peter


----------



## WashMitt

Peter D said:


> Managed around 22 miles on my road bike, although I couldn't feel my feet at the end.
> Peter


It's always my feet that get me!! Do you wear oversocks they help somewhat


----------



## WashMitt

Did 80miles today on rollers was horrible, I wish this snow would p off!!


----------



## Peter D

WashMitt said:


> It's always my feet that get me!! Do you wear oversocks they help somewhat


Like a fool, I thought I wouldn't need them! My new under-helmet cap that covers the ears is brilliant though.
Peter


----------



## Beancounter

My Garmin cadence sensor arrived this morning , so I will be able to now see how far I've done on the turbo....
Roads were covered in ice around my way this morning, so little chance of me heading out on the road bike for a few days I'd say


----------



## WashMitt

Beancounter said:


> My Garmin cadence sensor arrived this morning , so I will be able to now see how far I've done on the turbo....
> Roads were covered in ice around my way this morning, so little chance of me heading out on the road bike for a few days I'd say


Yep same here and it's not worth the risk, plus the salt knackers the bike and I don't like cleaning bikes!!

I hate cycling indoors but when it's like this there's no other choice


----------



## Beancounter

WashMitt said:


> I hate cycling indoors but when it's like this there's no other choice


Can't hate it that much though if you knocked out 80 miles on the rollers  :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

Beancounter said:


> Can't hate it that much though if you knocked out 80 miles on the rollers  :thumb:


Honestly I do, but races are won in the winter, so I'm trying to get in good shape for the coming season


----------



## Beancounter

I must admit I seem to find the turbo quite enjoyable for around an hour doing a decent pace, not really tried much more than that.
I have a decent sound system, an iPod full of music and an iPad rolling some family snaps...which alleviates the boredom....might try some of these race DVD's, one came with my turbo, but not sure I like the idea to be honest.....


----------



## kings..

i haven't ridden today but Sunday I did 26 miles in an hour and 1/2.. which I was happy with considering the temperature etc


----------



## chunkytfg

Beancounter said:


> I must admit I seem to find the turbo quite enjoyable for around an hour doing a decent pace, not really tried much more than that.
> I have a decent sound system, an iPod full of music and an iPad rolling some family snaps...which alleviates the boredom....might try some of these race DVD's, one came with my turbo, but not sure I like the idea to be honest.....


I use the sufferfest video's which work brilliantly to alleviate the boredom for an hour. Any more than that though and I lose the will to live


----------



## WashMitt

Did another 50miles on the rollers today, really losing the will to live with this snow!! I can't see me getting out on the road for a couple of weeks either


----------



## kings..

How the hell can you spend 2 1/2 - 3 hours on the rollers! Thats obscene...... i can do 45mins on the turbo trainer and that bores the **** off me


----------



## WashMitt

I'll be honest it does me to, but if I don't then I will lose a week maybe two's worth of training and I can't afford that


----------



## Beancounter

A swift 20 on the turbo yesterday and assuming I can get my lazy **** put of bed tomorrow, hopefully another 20 tomorrow morning


----------



## WashMitt

Good work that man, I went sledging instead today!! Back on it tomorrow though


----------



## WashMitt

Actually got out on the roads today, 20 miles was more than enough in this cold


----------



## Peter D

An hour and quarter on the indoor bike today - snowing outside.
Peter


----------



## Beancounter

Another 20 miler on the turbo yesterday morning.
Having the cadence sensor set up on my Garmin makes a hell of a difference, allows you to target the ride a lot more.
Wanted to get out on the roads, but there was still some surface ice/slush yesterday morning, so decided that the turbo was the sensible choice.


----------



## AMD

I can manage up to 1hr 30mins on the turbo trainer, with resistance set approximately to flat road riding, covering just over 25 miles, but usually do 45 min stints on it.

I have an old TV and DVD player in the man cave, and watch old Tour de France footage, otherwise I wouldn't last 20mins. I suppose rollers are better than the turbo for longer indoor rides, better movement I think - not as static.

Coming back from a bout of flu at the moment and did 45 mins yesterday, quite slow though

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Beancounter

A lazy 10 miler on the turbo last night , didn't get home from work till 8pm, so wasn't in the mood, so was pleased to crunch out 10.
Hopefully out this weekend as the weather seems to be getting warmer


----------



## Serkie

Another quick 10 mile lunch time loop today. Managed one every day this week so far.


----------



## Beancounter

30 mile road ride yesterday. Nice to be out on the roads,


----------



## WashMitt

Yes it is, I did 50 yesterday and 25 today, it's brisk but once your out there it's lovely


----------



## Beancounter

A nice 72 on the road today ' lows of -4 and a positively tropical +2 by the end


----------



## WashMitt

Good work that man

Won't be out on the bike this week but I'll be in the gym for a couple of hours tomorrow


----------



## Beancounter

Another 70 in the bank yesterday


----------



## WashMitt

It's been a beautiful weekend, I did a quick 10m tt yesterday, but today is the big one iv got a club sportive, 100miles


----------



## Teddy

The cycling season is just round the corner. I've been on the turbo trainer for the last few weekends but I got out in the sunshine early yesterday morning and today too. Not far but nice to be outdoors.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I did an epic 'bike ride for survival' the other day, it nearly killed me. I filmed it and made it into a film trailer video..


----------



## WashMitt

^^ haha love the video mate,

Well my day didn't go to plan I'm sat in the car on the way home after a crash because some idiot doesn't know how to descend a hill!!! 

Just bumps and bruises although I'm going to need a new rear wheel, cassette and rear derailleur!!


----------



## Beancounter

Ouch  sorry to hear that Washmitt, hope you're ok:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

WashMitt said:


> ^^ haha love the video mate,
> 
> Well my day didn't go to plan I'm sat in the car on the way home after a crash because some idiot doesn't know how to descend a hill!!!
> 
> Just bumps and bruises although I'm going to need a new rear wheel, cassette and rear derailleur!!


OUCH :doublesho


----------



## jamesgti

I did 17miles yesterday first time I've been on a ride since New Year's Day, hopefully if the weathers decent next weekend I want to go a bit further.


----------



## WashMitt

Beancounter said:


> Ouch  sorry to hear that Washmitt, hope you're ok:thumb:


Yes I'm fine thank you, got the bike fixed today so I'll be back out there tomorrow.


----------



## ajfoggy

I have just got my first road bike at the beginning of Jan. Always been a mountain biker, those thin tyres scare me to death!

Anyway bit the bullet and I love the road bike can't believe it's take me this long to really try one out. Just can't believe how easy they are to ride compared to MTB.

Obviously the weather hasn't been great but been out 6-7 times now, started logging my riding on Strava.com, do any of you lot use it? I like the idea of it, offers a bit of competition and motivation.

Can't wait for the light nights and warm day now!


----------



## WashMitt

ajfoggy said:


> I have just got my first road bike at the beginning of Jan. Always been a mountain biker, those thin tyres scare me to death!
> 
> Anyway bit the bullet and I love the road bike can't believe it's take me this long to really try one out. Just can't believe how easy they are to ride compared to MTB.
> 
> Obviously the weather hasn't been great but been out 6-7 times now, started logging my riding on Strava.com, do any of you lot use it? I like the idea of it, offers a bit of competition and motivation.
> 
> Can't wait for the light nights and warm day now!


Good to hear it foggy, yes I use strava it is great for some competition when your first getting into it


----------



## Beancounter

Visited some friends in Suffolk yesterday. Mrs Bean took the car, me on the bike.....another 80 miles in the bike bank 

I do like Strava, although its annoying seeing the miles rack up for those I ride with when I'm sat at my work desk :wall:


----------



## WashMitt

Beancounter said:


> Visited some friends in Suffolk yesterday. Mrs Bean took the car, me on the bike.....another 80 miles in the bike bank
> 
> I do like Strava, although its annoying seeing the miles rack up for those I ride with when I'm sat at my work desk :wall:


I do this with my mrs a lot although I do it over shorter distances and treat it like a tt, it's amazing how many times I can whip her by 5-10mins, just shows bikes should be the preferred method of transport :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Having done this once now, I'll definitely do more things like this as it was a great way to get some decent mileage in, without the inconvenience of being out of the house for 4-5 hours


----------



## Beancounter

Burgess Hill Springtime Classic Sportive for me yesterday, 72 miles, but around 6,000 ft of climbing. Weather was great and managed a sub 5 hour time, so happy with that


----------



## vo04lan

wiggle rough ride mtb yesterday starting in amberely across southdowns 33 miles first proper ride


----------



## dean j

I need to get out with the beancounter! 80 miles like its nothing it seems!

Me and a few pals have been heading towards your neck of the woods, but not quite as far. 

Supposed to be heading to maldon and back tomorrow (weather permitting). 

Have you got a loop around your way?


----------



## Beancounter

Not posted in here for a while, but did a prep ride for my upcoming London to Paris in 24 hours yesterday. Managed to squeeze in 181 miles at an average pace of 18.1 mph , so VERY pleased with that . Have managed to get 285 miles in the last 4 days


----------



## Barchettaman

That´s very good going indeed!


----------



## Rowan83

Beancounter said:


> Not posted in here for a while, but did a prep ride for my upcoming London to Paris in 24 hours yesterday. Managed to squeeze in 181 miles at an average pace of 18.1 mph , so VERY pleased with that . Have managed to get 285 miles in the last 4 days


Jesus, are you the bionic man?! lol :lol:


----------



## Beancounter

If only..... ......if I was, my legs wouldn't hurt as much as they do at the moment, even sitting down :lol:


----------



## rinns

Beancounter said:


> Not posted in here for a while, but did a prep ride for my upcoming London to Paris in 24 hours yesterday. Managed to squeeze in 181 miles at an average pace of 18.1 mph , so VERY pleased with that . Have managed to get 285 miles in the last 4 days


Jesus , your a machine! Ive had a week off due to bad knee. Had a bike fit just in case but went out and knee is still weak. History of injuries but it has been fine.

Kind of missing being out on the bike, another weeks rest needed


----------



## nichol4s

Yesterday I finished the "way of the roses" coast to coast 
Day 1. 55 miles mostly up hill
Day 2. 89 miles 1/4 up hill and the rest pretty flat
Day 3. 65 miles mainly flat

It's supposed to be 170 but we diverted of for digs and rounding up missing people who knew better than follow the route :wall:


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ some nice riding there :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ some nice riding there :thumb:


Thanks, the knees are feeling it today, was very enjoyable though to be fair! Going to do the Whitehaven one next year my aim is London to Paris 2015


----------



## Brianpilman

14 miles today longest since getting back on the bike unfortunately snapped a spoke 10 miles in so a careful 4 miles back home and is in for repair


----------



## Peter D

Managed 30 yesterday, but will have to start building up the mileage for the Shakespeare 100 (K!) in September.
Peter


----------



## Beancounter

Well....I did it......London to Paris  , just under 275 miles door to door of road and all within the target time of 24 hours (including a 1 hour ferry delay  ). 

Averaged 17.1 mph over 16 hours on the bike and the Garmin said I burnt around 15,000 calories 

I think I will be taking it easy for a few weeks now  :thumb:

Oh, and not forgetting, managed to raise just shy of £3,000 for SCOPE.


----------



## dean j

A real achievement mate. I take my hat off to you.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

did the red route at dalby forest today. The heat hurt but managed it in 3 hours not including rest times.


----------



## Dave50

Yesterday http://app.strava.com/activities/66727800


----------



## chunkytfg

47 miles yesterday and 64 today. All in all a good weekend.


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Nice riding :thumb:


----------



## NickTB

5.5 miles yesterday :lol:


----------



## jamesgti

I did 28miles yesterday.


----------



## riggsy

did 40 on Friday and 65 on Sunday, back out tonight for a quick 30


----------



## Beancounter

Seems the good weather has got everyone out  :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

I did 18 miles this morning.


----------



## Dave50

20 miles, http://app.strava.com/activities/69414876

Dave


----------



## Dave50

40 miler today: http://app.strava.com/activities/69910697

Dave


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Did whinlatter forest the other week. before that i did Dalby and this week ive done two 12 milers to keep topped up.

I find I don't have to to mental miles in order to keep the fitness up. As long as i put in the big rides now n again the little rides sort of keep my lungs healthy


----------



## Paintmaster1982

riggsy said:


> did 40 on Friday and 65 on Sunday, back out tonight for a quick 30


loving the golf bud reminds me of my old gti


----------



## Dave50

24 miles today http://app.strava.com/activities/70860155

Dave


----------



## Willows-dad

Just bought a specialized hardrock sport 29er, and started riding again for the first time in about 18 years! Up at 5 every morning to do a couple of miles before work, I didn't realise how unfit I'd become. Looks like I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Dave50

20.5 miles http://app.strava.com/activities/71597087

Dave


----------



## Beancounter

Got back on the bike last night with a nice 20.5 to start me off .....was bloomin hot out there though 
http://app.strava.com/activities/71456111


----------



## Beancounter

A nice 32 mile blast yesterday.


----------



## phillipnoke

*Bike*

Just started to to ride again i'm 65 not ridden for a long time went with my daughter yesterday we did 16 miles on the canel


----------



## Dave50

31.7 miles, http://app.strava.com/activities/72638120

Dave


----------



## zed3

last week on holiday did a little 30k ride to the beach
the first 5km was a 1000ft climb, but then downhill all the way to the sea


----------



## Dave50

Recovery ride (rollers) http://app.strava.com/activities/72928628

Dave


----------



## Dave50

40 miles: http://app.strava.com/activities/73159317

Dave


----------



## Beancounter

Some nice miles there Dave :thumb:
Just a brisk 20 tonight 
http://www.strava.com/activities/73187510

Still can't quite reach the magic 20 mph for and hours ride :wall:


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Did 23 miles. Got a max speed of 42 on my 29er mountain bike down a big hill


----------



## dabhand

72 miles, club run out to Wokingham.


----------



## buck-egit

61 on my todd


----------



## vo04lan

100 miles on saturday wiggle sportive


----------



## chunkytfg

vo04lan said:


> 100 miles on saturday wiggle sportive


I did the wiggle Haywards heath howler on the Sunday!

98 miles with 7800ft climbing!:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## vo04lan

did you enjoy it ? there very well organised events i quite often help out at them.


----------



## Rowan83

chunkytfg said:


> I did the wiggle Haywards heath howler on the Sunday!
> 
> 98 miles with 7800ft climbing!:doublesho:doublesho


Jesus, you must of been cream crackered!!


----------



## Dave50

38 miles http://app.strava.com/activities/74595395

Dave


----------



## chunkytfg

MatrixGuy said:


> Jesus, you must of been cream crackered!!


Totally! Cramped from about 45 miles and limped the last 60 miles!

Couldnt get out the saddle at all which made the long hills a nightmare as I only had 1 position to ride in and couldnt move about.

Anyway, onwards and upwards literally!

After 3 days of travellling and setting up in the race paddock for the Manx GP I finally made it out early this morning for a lap of the world famous TT course.

http://www.strava.com/activities/75074732

~38 miles of awesome scenery lovely roads and big climbs over the mountain.

:thumb::thumb:

Feels good to do a decent climb and get over it without the same issues I had last time.


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ A few friends did the Howler, was a good ride apparently. I might try and do it next year.

38 miles on the IoM....amazing  :argie:


----------



## chunkytfg

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ A few friends did the Howler, was a good ride apparently. I might try and do it next year.
> 
> 38 miles on the IoM....amazing  :argie:


Weather permitting I will be out again tomorrow!:thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982

A quick 20 miles today would have done more but the windy conditions put a spoiler on the ride.


----------



## Beancounter

A brisk 25 this morning before the winds picked up


----------



## Dave50

33.3 miles http://app.strava.com/activities/76144752

Dave


----------



## vo04lan

40 miles


----------



## Beancounter

Just back from a couple of days staying around Rutland Water with the family, managed to get around 50 miles in off-road with them, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## vo04lan

101 miles at new forest 100 ride on sunday.


----------



## 47p2

Cycled round Arran today, 56 miles of rain, thunder, lightening hailstones, roads that turned into rivers.

Off to the doctors on Monday to have my head examined


----------



## Dave50

101 miles http://app.strava.com/activities/92388386

Dave


----------



## 47p2

I've a grin like a Cheshire cat today after taking the single speed Genesis Skyline for its first proper ride, a 13 mile loop which has 851 feet of elevation and I have to say I'm well impressed with the way the Reynolds 520 tubing absorbs the rough roads around here, much smoother than carbon, then steel always is. I was also chuffed to mintballs with my performance considering it's been over 45 years since I last rode SS. Before I left the house I thought I might have to push the bike up some of the climbs, but the gearing seems just about right and I managed to keep going without having to dismount. 
I may have to lower the saddle just a tad as I was bouncing at higher cadences.

The only negative I have found so far is using SPD pedals and shoes with the mudguards which causes some toe overlap, so thanks to the plonker in the open top Merc who almost caused me to land on the ground at Mearns Cross...Pillock


----------



## Z4-35i

46miles around the Surrey hills with just under 4,000ft of climbing. My first proper ride out in a long time, need to put some training plans together to improve my climbing performance over the next few months.


----------



## 47p2

Ballageigh, the highest point in Renfrewshire on the single speed, a total of 102.6 miles on this bike this week


----------



## buck-egit

50 miles for me today, and my first ever Icy roads. It was Minus 2 this morning when I left. Hit a few slippy bits

Even got in a PB 

http://www.strava.com/activities/94249759


----------



## Z4-35i

47p2 said:


> Ballageigh, the highest point in Renfrewshire on the single speed, a total of 102.6 miles on this bike this week


Great effort on a single speed :thumb:


----------



## Xploit

Longest ride to date on my MTB that's more for DH than anything else...

http://www.strava.com/activities/94317316

Mostly canals and all off road, feeling it today :lol:


----------



## 47p2

Another 17 miles on the S/S


----------



## 47p2

A nice sunny morning in Glasgow so I decided to tackle the Crow Road on the single speed
According to Garmin today I cycled 37.49 miles with 2409 feet of elevation
My weeks total 139.58 miles and 6959 feet of elevation all on the single speed


----------



## Z4-35i

^^^

Great effort on a single speed, what gearing ratio do you have setup?


----------



## 47p2

48/18 which is what the bike was supplied with new, works out around 70.2"

Works out to roughly 21mph per 100rpm


----------



## Z4-35i

47p2 said:


> 48/18 which is what the bike was supplied with new, works out around 70.2"
> 
> Works out to roughly 21mph per 100rpm


Impressive for the hills, my road bike has a compact chain set 50-34 11-28 and I'm on the 34 ring and the low ratios for the hills.


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> A nice sunny morning in Glasgow so I decided to tackle the Crow Road on the single speed
> According to Garmin today I cycled 37.49 miles with 2409 feet of elevation
> My weeks total 139.58 miles and 6959 feet of elevation all on the single speed


Impressive! :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Last time I tackled this climb I was on a compact geared bike, I was taking it easy as I had a 75 mile round trip and didn't want to bonk. I was in 34T-26T or there abouts and it took me 14.5 minutes to do the Cat4 1.6 mile climb. Today on the single speed it took me just over 10 minutes to do the same climb. Makes me think I should sell the gears and concentrate on single speed bikes


----------



## 47p2

102 miles this week on the single speed with around 6000 feet of elevation. Sunday was a bad day as I bonked at 20 miles and it left me completely drained. 5 hours later and I was still suffering so early to bed

Travelled up to the Highlands for a family wedding and I took the single speed with me to get away from the outlaws for a while
Friday was a nice calm day so I decided to try a local TT route and surprised myself that I was not the slowest to have cycled this stretch of the road




































Saturday I decided to go along one of the many picturesque Scottish glens, a ride of 14 miles out and 14 miles back, however at 5 miles out the road deteriorates to the point that a mountain bike would be required so I turned around to head back. The outward bound journey had some good steep climbs and kept me warm even though the temperature was just below freezing but the return ride was mostly downhill and by the time I arrived back home I was frozen to the bone. Still worth it for the scenery though


----------



## 47p2

First time out after Sunday's bonking escapade, 37.1 miles with 2,047 feet of elevation on the single speed


----------



## 47p2

Just in after a nice wee 53 mile loop with 3875 feet of elevation on the single speed. Glasgow up the Crow Road over the Campsies and down the Tak Ma Doon Road, this gives me a weekly of 120 miles with 8000 feet of elevation all on the S/S


----------



## 47p2

Total for the last 6 days to 147 miles with 9834 feet of elevation

52 miles and 3200 feet of elevation today. It was colder than a cold thing on a cold day. Great fun going up the Glennifer Braes with the snow and ice on the roads, my back wheel spinning and no forward movement from the bike, it was almost a backward slow motion moment.

Avg Temperature:	31.8 °F... Min Temperature:	28.4 °F


----------



## 47p2

34 miles today

A bit grey and overcast with the sunshine peeping out from the clouds every now and then, unbelievably warm though for December


----------



## dandam

Envious of the garage, envious of your bikes, envious of the amount of riding you do, envious of the scenery where you are riding.

Lucky man :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Thanks dandam, I'm lucky in that my job often allows me to take my bike along and see different areas of the country.

The next chapter in my cycling adventures has taken me into the world of track riding and last night I completed my accreditation 4 which gives me a license to cycle on the UK's tracks. Should be fun...I hope


----------



## buck-egit

*Wet & wild*

Just 35 miles for me. Gusts where in the 40's at times. At times I was donw to 5 mph but on the flip side I was bombing along flat roads @ 30 

http://app.strava.com/activities/100106765


----------



## dabhand

54 Miles today, mild for the time of year but fine rain from about 11 o/c, Denham out to Tring and back on a club run.
Thankfully everyone turned up with mudguards.


----------



## 47p2

Not been out today and still got 14 miles to do to reach my Strava goal by tonight. With the heavy rain and gusting wind I decided to sort out the track bike for it's initiation onto the Sir Chris Hoy Velodrome, I changed the saddle, applied new co-ordinated bar tape and lashings of wax which should make it more aero without the expense of a new frame :lol: :lol:



















Also turned the bars down a little more so going to stick the bike on the rollers tonight and check everything is suitable


----------



## 47p2

55.8 miles with 4228 feet of elevation


----------



## carrera2s

Doing my 1st sportive ride 27th April. The Evans Cheshire sportive 85 miles. Anybody else? :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

carrera2s said:


> Doing my 1st sportive ...


Just make sure you get a few miles in between now and then, start easy and add some extra miles nearer the time, you should be aiming for 3/4 of the total mileage on a single ride before the event. Good luck :thumb:

I'm thinking of doing the Evans Scotland Sportive on 23rd March 86.72 miles

Today I plodded for 51.4 miles and after stuffing my face with Christmas turkey and trimmings plus chocolates for the last few days they were a tough 51.4 miles :wall:


----------



## archiebald

33 miles on the MTB yesterday. Cirencester Duathlon training plus the route was that good I rode it twice, lol.


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> Just make sure you get a few miles in between now and then, start easy and add some extra miles nearer the time, you should be aiming for 3/4 of the total mileage on a single ride before the event. Good luck :thumb:
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the Evans Scotland Sportive on 23rd March 86.72 miles
> 
> Today I plodded for 51.4 miles and after stuffing my face with Christmas turkey and trimmings plus chocolates for the last few days they were a tough 51.4 miles :wall:


Mostly do 20 miles on my MTB on transpennine way in Cheshire. Including gates etc, dogs and walkers I can Avg 18mph so happy. Plus do an hour on my static bike in bedroom at 90-95rpm and 150 watt and 20 miles so happy for now. Buying a road bike soon so looking at moment at Cannondale carbon.


----------



## Beancounter

@ 47p2 - some great mileage there and lovely roads to be doing it on. Good luck on the track too :thumb:



carrera2s said:


> Buying a road bike soon so looking at moment at Cannondale carbon.


Cannondale do some great bikes :thumb:, I have two road bikes from them, my 'winter' one, an Ali Synapse with 105 ........and my pride and joy, a Supersix Evo (Hi Mod carbon) with Ultegra Di2. The Evo's tucked up at the moment, but I can't wait to get on it after riding the Synapse through the winter


----------



## 47p2

Thanks Beancounter, I was on the track yesterday and today, just an hour each day but it helps keep things ticking over during the poor weather, then today I was also out on the single speed after my hour on the track and I felt strong. Managed to get a few PB's on Strava so all working out well


----------



## Beancounter

Sounds good 47p2, I'm going to try and get a session on the Olympic track at Lea Valley when they open it to the public. Totally different form of cycling I've heard. 

Managed to get out tonight for a brisk dark and windy 25 miles, run off water on the roads made it 'interesting' but was pleased with my average speed given I've not been out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## 47p2

25 miles today

Managed to see some blue skies on today's ride, makes for a pleasant experience


----------



## 47p2

After three failed attempts to get my speed, cadence, lap time etc. working on my GPS inside the velodrome I have it sussed and now have some figures to work on

Note to self...MUST TRY HARDER   

20 miles today


----------



## 47p2

Only 11 miles today 

I had planned going for a 50 mile ride today but the rain this morning soon put heed to that, so a quick few miles in the relative dry of the lunchtime lull was enough to tip the scales and get past the 600km to allow me to complete the Strava Prove It challenge


----------



## Beancounter

Managed to get a brisk 35 in yesterday in the relatively mild conditions.

Today saw a trip up to Thetford Forest for a ride around the woods with my Son. Saw some of he racing up there too. Those guys had to dig deep as the rain was horizontal and the temperature was around 2 degrees


----------



## 47p2

20 miles at the velodrome this morning and another 28 with 2000 feet of elevation at lunch time.


----------



## carrera2s

Got my new Roadie, 2014 Trek Domane 4.7. Just need to fit ultegra pedals and get back to pedal precision for pro fit. Then hit the road:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Very nice - enjoy your new steed


----------



## Beancounter

Couple of rides over the weekend, a 30 and a 35 miler. Was lovely to be riding with the sun out


----------



## Twisterboy

Need to get my bike back out again and start cycling back to work.

Davy


----------



## Beancounter

A nice 30 miler today. Lovely and dry roads, but a but windy though.


----------



## buck-egit

48 for me in the 20mph winds and rain

http://www.strava.com/activities/112149191


----------



## carrera2s

25 miles done Sunday and 1st time on the Trek after my Pro fit at Pedal precision. Cleats took a bit of getting used too but really enjoyed the ride. Working towards my 85mile 27th April with Evans


----------



## chunkytfg

54 miles in about 3hr15mins. Not great but still very windy and the traffic cycling round heathrow area was horrible.


----------



## Beancounter

Nice going there chunky :thumb:

Managed to get out last weekend, a quick 20 mile blast on Saturday and a longer 40 on Sunday. 

Was a pleasure to be out on dry roads, I nearly brought my 'summer' bike out of storage :doublesho


----------



## 47p2

1064 miles with 39600 feet of climbing since 1st January 2014


----------



## carrera2s

20 miles done Wednesday while a nice window in the weather. Did the daft thing though, forgot about the cleats and fell off when I pulled up in a lay by. Fell ove left side onto grass though. Such a shock!! Felt so daft :lol:


----------



## Beancounter

Not so much long distance, but rode Whinlatter in the lake district today and Skidaw yesterday. Great fun


----------



## carrera2s

30 miles done today in a group ride of 10. Great fun but struggled last 2 miles as doing 24 mph!!


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> 1064 miles with 39600 feet of climbing since 1st January 2014


Well done:thumb:


----------



## tromppost

30 miles this morning, group ride of 3.


----------



## dabhand

58 Miles, Club run out to Maidenhead.


----------



## 47p2

I was in Lanzarote last week and hired a top of the range Pinarello FP Due carbon bike which was fitted out with Campagnolo Athena 11 speed groupset. The plan was to do a complete loop of the island but the wind was so strong (constant 25mph gusting to 50+mph) it really limited what could be done safely. There was of-course another factor in the equation for not cycling as much as I had hoped, the mountains. The climb from Playa Blanca to Timanfaya National Park was a long slow drag with the headwind forever bearing down on me and sapping any energy I had, 10 miles of constant climbing to finish at a height of 1600 feet. The return journey with winds gusting up to 45mph was scary beyond belief and my decent was rather blurry at 47.8 mph without having to turn the pedals. It would have been fine if the wind was directly behind me but it kept whipping round and there were several times I was almost blown off the road.

The killer climb though was the climb from Playa Blanca to Femes which was a proper leg burning experience, a short but extremely steep 6.5 mile ride which ramped up to 1300 feet and the top section was steeper than anything I had ever cycled before at 25°. My first attempt included a short but much needed stop half way up to allow my lungs and heart to catch up and I managed to do it non stop on my second attempt. Again the return journey was terrifying reaching a speed of 47.7 mph without turning the pedals and again I was almost blown off the road with the crosswinds. The top section leaving Femes was done with brakes applied for most of the section down to the roundabout, the hairpin bends and the 25° slope could easily have wiped me out and it felt like I could easily have went over the top of the handlebars. The nice part of cycling on the island is the drivers are courteous and never hassle cyclists and even when climbing up to Femes at 4mph they patiently waited for oncoming traffic to clear before passing with plenty space

The steed for the week









The white buildings in the valley is Femes, picture taken from Playa Blanca









Closer view of Femes









View from Femes looking back to Playa Blanca


----------



## carrera2s

44miles today. Weather really good and nice roads around Cheshire :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

*1 full year today since getting back into the saddle. *

My cycle on 12th March 2013 was a grand total of 2.8 miles which, by the end of it left me feeling like my lungs were about to explode.
Since then my longest ride was 112 miles, most elevation 5300 feet, my total for the last 12 months is 3588 miles with 153,500 feet of elevation.


----------



## dandam

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

About 24 miles from Lanivet to Padstow. Have a fish and chips and maybe an ice cream then head back


----------



## carrera2s

47 miles today with 1560 feet of elevation. Had a puncture though:lol:


----------



## 47p2

So today I decided that we are far enough out of the depths of Scottish winters to allow the safe remove of said mudguards and flip the wheel to fixed mode for the occasional spring outing. Just need to remember to keep the legs turning and see how I get on with it. I ride the Velodrome every week so its not as if I'm not used to fixed gears, just not used to fixed gears on the roads










Sunday I plan cycling my first century of the year, the route is only about 82 miles but I'm going to park the car 10 miles from the start so that I get the extra 20 miles in

Hope it stays dry on Sunday as the geared bike will be coming out of hibernation


----------



## aDAM31

Managed 28 miles yesterday when the sun came out in Ayrshire, building up to my trip to Islay in the summer. Can't wait.


----------



## 47p2

Cycled the Evans Scotland sportive today, 82 miles, but that wasn't enough so I parked 9 miles from the start and cycled in, done my 82 miles and cycled 9 miles back to the car giving me a total of 100.3 miles with over 6000 feet of elevation...Enough to complete my Strava Gran Fondo 3 challenge

Plenty snow on the mountains


----------



## norfolk nik

Completed 67 miles in just over 4hrs 20mins in and around the flat lands of Norfolk. Just chosen to take part in a charity ride from head office in Manchester to Amsterdam. Better get some practice on hills ready for the Pennines in Manchester. Just wish we had some hills in Norwich to train on.


----------



## ktuludays

There's that big one (for norfolk) in the city heading up towards the armed forces careers office. Some hill reps there would help.


----------



## norfolk nik

Looks like I will be spending the weekend up and down the "hill". Looking forward to the Ride through Holland, at least I will be in my home environment.


----------



## dabhand

75 miles today on a club run out to Stokenchurch. Weather great, first ride on the best bike since October.


----------



## carrera2s

45 miles on sunday around Cheshire. Club ride with 1695 elevation. Building up to my Cheshire sportive in 4 weeks 85 miles:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Another 20 last night in group ride. and 20 this afternoon. got the bug:lol:


----------



## carrera2s

42miles today in group ride. Great fun and 1634 elevation:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Another 20miles tonight in group of 5! Roll on summer and light nights:thumb:


----------



## vo04lan

25 miles tuesday 12 today


----------



## carrera2s

15miles today and 40 miles tomorrow on the hardtail:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

42miles today in group ride, no stops and 2hrs 20mins. Two weeks to go before my 85miler. 1st Sportive:thumb:


----------



## S63

Managed two miles today, that's two more than for a long time, have a torn meniscus in my left knee, trying to strengthen surrounding muscle before an op later this year hopefully.


----------



## carrera2s

S63 said:


> Managed two miles today, that's two more than for a long time, have a torn meniscus in my left knee, trying to strengthen surrounding muscle before an op later this year hopefully.


Well done! And good luck with the op. hope all goes well!:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit

69 miles and 3798 foot of climbing..with 25 mph winds


----------



## 47p2

Yesterday I was booked in to cycle a 200k audax. I was up at 5:00am and had breakfast, organised my gear and packed the car and then checked the forecast. Rain and 40mph winds, the rain wasn't a problem but the wind was and I left it until 7:00am before checking the weather again in case there was any changes. Sadly there wasn't so I decided to pull out at the eleventh hour and spent the day at home where I did 10 miles on the turbo trainer and managed to squeeze 10 miles in on the fixed gear bike at 8:00pm last night when things had calmed down.

Today was a different story though
After yesterdays atrocious weather the sun was shining here and the wind had dropped to around 14mph so I managed to get a nice 63 miles in. Glasgow to Mugdock, Lennoxtown, Kilsyth, Tak Ma Doon, Carron Valley, lunch at Fintry, Killearn, Croftamie, Jamiestown, Alexandria, Dumbarton and home.


----------



## Aldoo

Back story: rode about 5 times since november due to health. had open heart surgery early in february so was obviously a bit of a mess. I've been doing all the exercise i possibly could but couldnt ride as if i fell my chest would probably break again

but today i had my first ride!!  over the moon to have done 22 miles, av speed 16.8mph and it was windy and a few clicky roads!


----------



## 47p2

Just back from a nice 30 miles with 1950 feet of climbing this morning. First time out on the Trigon and it felt good.
Stopped for a quick picture, you can just about make out Glasgow in the distance


----------



## carrera2s

20 on the mountain bike today :thumb:


----------



## vo04lan

35 on monday 20 tuesday on my mountain bike then 70 today on my road bike


----------



## buck-egit

45 tonight... :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

I did 17miles today was going to do more but the wind was driving me crazy.


----------



## S63

Racking up the miles and going knowhere on my new steed.


----------



## buck-egit

60 miles for me today..

This Picture was taken on a wee road that is running parallel to the road the Giro D'Italia will be going up in Northern Ireland








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## carrera2s

42 miles today with 1152 elevation. Sportive next Sunday 27th 85 miles :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

A great weekend's cycling, on Saturday I completed my Strava Challenge Gran Fondo number 4 covering a distance of 84 miles in glorious sunshine

Plenty snow still on the mountains




























Took things easy on Sunday with only 24 miles but at a fast pace


----------



## 47p2

Wee change in the weather today after the glorious sunshine of late, I was frozen for about the first 3 hours, my fault for not dressing appropriately as the forecast was for sunshine around 11:00 and it never happened 

Nice ride out from Dalmuir to Rowardennan today with a few mates, then when I returned home I decided 63 miles was not enough so I got the single speed out and went up to Eaglesham, Newton Mearns, Barrhead Dams and home, a total of 82 miles

The Bonnie Banks of Loch Lomond from Rowardennan


----------



## buck-egit

61 for me today..


----------



## buck-egit

Another 50 today. Crackin weather.


----------



## Versoman

Nice easy 12 mile in derbyshire peak from Parsley Hay to Middleton Top with my 2 kids 10 and 8 and the rest of the cub scouts / parents

fantastic day for it today and has given me some much needed motivation to get on the bike a bit more:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Evans Cheshire Sportive today. Was hoping to do 85miles but the wind and the hills beat me so ended up doing 58.2 miles. 3hours 40 mins.


----------



## 47p2

A tough 62 miles today taking in some local hills giving me over 4000 feet of elevation...Why did I change from a compact chainset


----------



## carrera2s

A Cheeky 20miler tonight in group of 10. Weather fab too:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit

A sneaky 35 for me @ below 130 bpm.


----------



## Peter D

Put some new tyres on my bike and gave them a test - just over 8 miles! Need to get some training in for the Cotswold on the 18th and the Pied Piper on the 1st
Peter


----------



## chunkytfg

Was at a loose end yesterday and due to work wasn't going to get a ride in today so went to visit some mates doing a track day at silverstone.

http://app.strava.com/activities/136576602

112 miles later and I was well and truly knackered!


----------



## buck-egit

61 miles for me today @ a Sportive for charity


----------



## dabhand

65 today, Club run out to Dinton Pasture.


----------



## carrera2s

44miles today will 1144ft elevation :thumb:


----------



## buck-egit

52 for me today in the Pouring rain and 18mph winds.


----------



## carrera2s

53.8 in rain and wind with 1166 feet elevation


----------



## dabhand

0

Raining this morning and blowing a gale so decided to stay in.


----------



## vo04lan

50 miles today nice and sunny when i started then turned into rain and hail stones


----------



## Aldoo

36mile, 18.2mph average and just over 1500ft of climbing - back is absolutely killing on the bike at the moment though! :/


----------



## carrera2s

25 last night in club ride of 20mph flat and 3 big hills 993 feet elevation


----------



## chunkytfg

64.2 miles, 2600ft climbing, 16.3 average. Hills all on the way out then headwind home!


----------



## dabhand

61.8 miles, club run out to Wendover Woods, hot and sunny, good pace.


----------



## Peter D

53 ish miles, 40 of which was the BHF Cotswold bike ride. Perfect weather!
Peter


----------



## buck-egit

I was hoping to do an 80 miler today. ended up with 38 and 2500ft climbing and a 40 mph rear tyre Blow out ended the trip. 

I ended up walking 3 miles on the cleats to get to civilization so the wife could find me.:car:


----------



## telewebby

Only managed 11 miles 700 elevation on my second ride of the year. Did 20 last week 2x10miles with a break between. slowly getting there after 2 knee ops in 4 years

Alex


----------



## 47p2

Zero, zich, nil

Fractured my T4 vertebrae so no cycling for a few weeks


----------



## buck-egit

47p2 said:


> Zero, zich, nil
> 
> Fractured my T4 vertebrae so no cycling for a few weeks


.....


----------



## EcosseGP

Not managed out on the bike today ... Always tomorrow


----------



## Aldoo

Can believe the weather change!

i did the same 50mile cafe run ttoday as last week - only diff was it wasnt half as enjoyable!! haha

but 50 mile, 2225ft climbing, 18mph average  starting to get my fitness back!


----------



## buck-egit

Just 18 for me today. Got my new Ritchey WCS monolink carbon post and Selle Italia seat, also got a 10mm shorter stem. 
So I had to go out on a wee shake-down ride. Dropped 1/2 a kilo on the post and seat.


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> Zero, zich, nil
> 
> Fractured my T4 vertebrae so no cycling for a few weeks


Wish you a speedy recovery:thumb:

A 72 miler for me tomorrow, hope the weathers good


----------



## carrera2s

Well where do I start. Intention was to do a 72 miler. I was up for this as been doing good rides twice a week with no problems. Eating and correct drinks and food on the bike. So until today I had been away and not spun my legs for 10 days. So we set off 9am today group of 12 and me feeling good. After 20 miles we hit the big hills first one half mile long and steady clime with 14% gradient last 400 metres. After that two more tough hills and then we had a puncture after 25 miles soma ten min stop. Then start again and the pains in my legs were so bad I had no energy to cycle and the group dropped me and it was painfully to pedal. I did another 5 miles in agony and at a speed of 11mph! I just couldn't go on and called it aday!!
I have never felt this before on any rides and I have done big long ones. I have been told that it was Lactic Acid in my legs. Don't understand and I had done all the right things. 
So was it not cycling for 10 days? And the big hills? 

Thanks


----------



## nichol4s

Just 18 miles today didn't have long.


----------



## 47p2

20 laps round the back garden on the fixie before the pain really started to kick in, felt better last week but this week the pain seems to be not in the one place but all over my back.


----------



## chunkytfg

99 Miles in 5hr10 mins. Pretty flat though

Felt good


----------



## carrera2s

48.5 Miles with 2165 feet of elevation in 3hrs 20mins


----------



## nichol4s

28.4 miles 2hrs 1min


----------



## GJH0702

24 Miles - at 58 years its getting more painful !!


----------



## dabhand

62.8 miles, Club run to Cheddington.


----------



## buck-egit

56 for me

3400 miles for my first year


----------



## 47p2

Managed to do 2 miles today, first time out in almost 5 weeks after fracturing my vertebrae. It wasn't pain free and it wasn't fast but it's a start


----------



## Jem

40 miles this morning, which is the longest ride I've done in about fifteen years! I did 35 miles last Sunday, and a couple of 20 mile rides during the week, so it wasn't a nasty shock!

http://www.strava.com/activities/150928452


----------



## dabhand

59.6 miles. Club run out to Billingbear golf course. Warm & sunny


----------



## buck-egit

59.2 

Club run ...round part of the Giro course


----------



## vo04lan

i did 115 miles on the evans cycles king of the downs with ten serious hills was a really good day


----------



## 47p2

13.4 miles   

It's now been 5½ weeks since I fractured my T4 and today I managed to get out on my bike for my first ride since then. I'm not pain free and I'm still taking the occasional pain killer but I really needed to get out and try before I end up in the loony bin.

So the dilemma was how can I ride on drops with a broken back and after some research I found that those clever French manufacturers made a rather comfortable sportive bike which has a shorter top tube and extended head tube to give a more upright position. So the hunt was on and one came up for sale a few miles from me.

N+1 

Look 585 Optimum


----------



## S63

Someone else coming back from an injury, had knee arthroscopy two weeks ago and managed ten miles earlier today without any reaction.


----------



## buck-egit

76 for me [email protected] 18.2 avg and 3200ft of climbing...


----------



## carrera2s

A little spin of the legs yesterday afternoon. Well it was nice weather! 16 miles 510ft.


----------



## buck-egit

Just a wee leg spinner today before Our club Gran Fondo on Sunday...


----------



## dabhand

25 Commuting and 30 at Hillingdon Circuit.


----------



## lesdon499

My best effort 362.8 miles in 24 hours. That was before I broke my ankle and haven't cycled since - that was in 2011. So for those of you pedalling out there, enjoy and it doesn't matter how far you go, just enjoy!!!!


----------



## carrera2s

25miles Wednesday 1125 ft and 26miles Friday 1200 ft all road bike. Today easy transpennine 15 miles with my beloved. Roll on the light nights and lets all enjoy!


----------



## dabhand

66.8 today, Club run to The Expresso Lounge at Tring.


----------



## buck-egit

107 miles today with 6000ft of hills


----------



## carrera2s

45 miles today in club ride and 2185ft :thumb:


----------



## zed3

currently sitting at home with a bad back, but prior to getting that 10 days ago did the Soiuth downs way, over 100miles off road with over 10,000 ft ascent under 18hrs end to end, slower than I'd hoped but we made it


----------



## woodybeefcake

Commuting to work now, 15miles each way. Did it all last week and the same again this week hopefully. 150 per week.

Average speed differs depending on traffic and weather conditions but is usually between 52 mins and 60 mins ish


----------



## carrera2s

25 miles tonight club ride fast pace. 925ft


----------



## Ronnie

newbie to cycling 32 miles on my first outing at an average of 16mph over various gradients loved it!!!


----------



## possul

Did this route saturday


----------



## carrera2s

16 miles this afternoon to spin the legs between jobs:thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Just back from a week on the Isle of Bute with SWMBO, mother-in-law, daughter and Freida my granddaughter who is now 3½ years old. I didn't do much cycling as I'm still in a fair amount of pain but on the good days I did manage to get a few miles in. Daughter took her husbands hybrid bike and a kiddy trailer so I decided that Freida and I would go up The Serpentine in Rothesay to try it out.

The Serpentine is a well known hill climb on the island and a tough test for even the best of cyclists so attempting it with my injury and whilst pulling a trailer with a 3½ years old child was a bit of a massive challenge for me, but with the low gears on the hybrid I stood a good chance of getting to the top. The road has some 13 hairpin bends and the straight sections between the bends are short so it is impossible to get any momentum up between bends. I decided early on to drop into the lowest gear and just churn away at the pedals and we reached the top. On the descent we stopped about half way down for a photo whilst Freida ate her yoghurt, I guess she had an appetite watching me haul her up the hill



















I checked Strava and even with my injury and a trailer in tow I was not the slowest to climb this route.


----------



## buck-egit

56 Very sunny Miles for me today with the Club.. 
This pic is taken on the Road of the 2nd leg of the Giro..

I'm Second in from Right holding my lid..


----------



## Bigpikle

97 miles yesterday on the club run and now 2 weeks of daily riding so lots of miles to get in before the Alps


----------



## Bigpikle

57 miles today  warm and mostly sunny was a joy to get out!


----------



## Bigpikle

53 today - bit windier today but tan coming along nicely


----------



## possul

^^^^more miles than ive driven^^^^


----------



## Bigpikle

would have been more than me as well but today I had a trip to Mercedes World for a thrash around their test track in AMGs and dinner with Lewis Hamilton and Sir Stirling Moss 

Did manage 52 miles early though before I left


----------



## dabhand

Yesterday did 25 commuting then 40 at Hillingdon circuit in the evening.


----------



## buck-egit

60 Miles for me today which included almost being hit from behind by an Icecream van which just missed my arm by a few inches.

He has had a visit from Plod today to give him a warning ..


----------



## 47p2

Managed to cycle 30 miles today, the furthest since my injury. It wasn't without pain and it wasn't in one go but it was still a good effort for me...Off to swallow more pain killers now


----------



## Bigpikle

good to see more people getting out and getting some miles in 

Club run so 96 miles into the Cotswolds for me yesterday. Headwind all the way made it tough with a small group but much more fun on the way back


----------



## shycho

6 miles for me yesterday. Haven't cycled in over a decade, but am planning to start cycling the 11 miles to work, for now though I am just cycling locally to get used to it all again.


----------



## Davemm

Did 15 miles yesterday in just over an hour, made me realize i want a new bike


----------



## danwel

Wont be going far on mine as its for going out with my 4 year old and possibly a trailer for my 2 year but just bought a B'Twin Rockrider. Basic bike and cheap at 119 from Decathlon and probably not upto the standard of some of you guys in this thread but it is ideal for my needs


----------



## Jem

Got back on mine after a break of a couple of weeks, mainly because I'm been too busy! Only 13 miles but legs still feeling good.


----------



## Davemm

Just back from 22 miles in under an hour and a half with a few good climbs involved. Really starting to get back into this. Which won't do my bank balance any good


----------



## shycho

9 miles for me tonight, almost entirely off road. Really enjoyed it, which is good news as it's 4.5 miles of my 11 mile route to work.


----------



## Bigpikle

91km yesterday and another 90 this morning. Bloody windy out there today though!


----------



## Davemm

6 into work this morning and 7 home later on.


----------



## Jem

Another 13 miles for me last night. Going to do 15-20 tonight then aiming for 30-40 on Saturday.


----------



## 47p2

22 miles yesterday afternoon and another 16 miles last night. Still in a bit of pain but at least I'm getting a bit of cycling in


----------



## shycho

11miles. Some very steep climbs for me which meant I had to stop and walk some of it. But got through it none the less.


----------



## Jem

Jem said:


> Another 13 miles for me last night. Going to do 15-20 tonight then aiming for 30-40 on Saturday.


Well 15-20 became 23 miles in 1 hour 40 mins :thumb:


----------



## buck-egit

30 for me tonight @ 19.7 avg


----------



## Davemm

buck-egit said:


> 30 for me tonight @ 19.7 avg


Thats impressive

I only managed to average 15.3 over my 22 miles the other night.


----------



## dabhand

25 commuting and 39 at Hillingdon circuit


----------



## Davemm

Just back from a hard 26 miles with a good wind and plenty of climbs .


----------



## Davemm

15 miles this evening


----------



## shycho

11 miles this morning commuting to work. 
The journey to work is a lot more downhill than the journey back home and was one that I really enjoyed.


----------



## buck-egit

63 @ 19.4 avg


----------



## Jem

21.5 miles today, nothing epic average speed wise, but was a lot of climbing to haul my fat **** up!


----------



## Bigpikle

managing 55-60 miles per day almost every day right now with a longer 90-100 club run on Sundays - out about 6.30am and back nice and early. Wont last as I'm away the next few days but hopefully back at it by the end of the week.

Glorious being out before the traffic and catching the sun as it starts to warm up!


----------



## Jem

Only 10.6 miles for me today, but it's still 10.6 miles more than none


----------



## Andrew Goacher

20 miles, average of 17.1mph, PB, so happy for once! :thumb:


----------



## shycho

Jem said:


> Only 10.6 miles for me today, but it's still 10.6 miles more than none


Good job! This is pretty much my philosophy too as my commute to work is just shy of 11 miles. Even if you only do it once a week (like I am atm) it is still better that nothing at all.


----------



## 47p2

Slowly getting back into the swing of things, still having lots of pain though so not pushing it too hard at the moment. Managed 102 easy miles last week and looking to equal that again this week

Managed a nice 37 mile ride today out to Dumbarton Castle and back. Was hoping to meet my son-in-law there (never happened) as he was preparing for tomorrows Commonwealth Baton Relay. He has to climb the rock with the baton...should be on BBC Scotland News at around 1:30pm & 6:30 Friday for anyone wishing to see it









This was my son-in-law on Monday when we went out for a cycle in Glen Roy. I nearly broke him...


----------



## shycho

Another 11 miles for me today. Found out what cycling with a flat tire feels like, at first I just thought my legs were tired from yesterday, but as i picked up a bit of speed I soon realized what the problem was, fun times...


----------



## GJH0702

20 for me, slowly building back up


----------



## Davemm

19 Last night in the heat bloody flys everywhere.


----------



## Buck

First time out on my bike today without kids in tow. Lost a lot of fitness over the last few years so decided to make a start...

Where I live it's a bit hilly and did a lowly 6.5 mile with 517 feet climb - felt hard work as the first hill from my house is a steep bu99er !! Good thing is the return home was mainly down hill. 

This was a first for me and actually quite enjoyed it!


----------



## vo04lan

70 miles on saturday up near newcastle and 50 today from home


----------



## Jem

12.5 miles for me tonight, I seem to be struggling a little at the moment. I was able to do 20 miles pretty easily, but at the moment I'm struggling with much more than about 15 miles.


----------



## carrera2s

70 miles in group ride and 3000ft yesterday tough ride in the heat and those hills. Doing another 70 plus Wednesday this week :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

20 miles with an hour and half of five a side football in the middle !


----------



## shycho

11 miles last night, and another 11 miles this morning.


----------



## EcosseGP

80 miles for me yesterday and in the heat too. Struggled the last few miles but made it


----------



## carrera2s

60 miles with 2356ft Wednesday. Ride with a new group struggled to keep up!


----------



## hulla the hulla

47 around Newlands Corner, Leith Hill area - hilly - legs are broken, need a lie down.

Whitedown is a horrible road - 18% if the road sign is to be believed.


----------



## shycho

11 miles to work and 11 miles back yesterday. The trip home was my quickest by 2 minutes so far


----------



## dabhand

84.6 Miles today, club ride out to Quainton, Aylesbury way. 

Time for cake !


----------



## carrera2s

59 miles and 3500ft of climbing. Tough ride out today!


----------



## Bigpikle

riding twice a day right now and for the next 2 weeks - VO2 intervals indoors every morning and 1-2 hrs easy road miles every afternoon or evening :devil:

6 day Raid Alpine in 4 weeks so the final push to peak fitness and race weight!


----------



## 47p2

25 miles yesterday and 50 miles today

From Glasgow to Moscow and back :lol: :lol:


----------



## carrera2s

80 miles and 3245ft climbing Wizard and Llamas yesterday.


----------



## shycho

11 miles for me again today. Most of them on my bike a few of them on my face...


----------



## Bigpikle

2 weeks of cracking riding in the Dordogne currently, around 60-90km a day with loads of fantastic climbs  Final tune up before 800km across the Alps in 2 weeks time - cant wait now.


----------



## 47p2

82.4 miles today, the first Gran Fondo I've managed to complete since my fracture


----------



## christhesparky

13 miles for me today, im slowly going further and faster,


----------



## Bigpikle

just back from France - completed 760km and 17000m of climbing across 31 cols, in 6 days from Geneva to Antibes. Huge fun climbing many of the biggest cols in the Alps including the Bonette and Iseran at 2808m and 2770m  Even picked up a KoM on an alpine descent at >100km/hr 

Highly recommended if anyone fancies it!


----------



## carrera2s

Manchester 100 done in under 6 hours so happy :thumb:


----------



## christhesparky

14 miles both yesterday and today


----------



## Peter D

22 miles today, will hopefully be doing Dean Forest Views next Sunday:doublesho


----------



## 47p2

63 miles and 5600 feet of elevation


----------



## Bigpikle

finally feeling close to normal again after a few easy rides this week, so 100km shakedown ride of the new bike yesterday and 110km thrashfest club ride this morning. 

8,800km and 88,000m climbing covered this year so far so target for the end of the year is to hit 12,000km and >100,000m climbing and hopefully with all the decent autumn weather we're enjoying it wont be too miserable getting it done!


----------



## Dannbodge

I did 8 miles last Sunday and got 20ish planned for today


----------



## N16k_W

34.5 today. That's me over 80 miles for the week and I only bought the bike last Friday after not being on a bike for years so I'm pretty chuffed with myself.


----------



## kings..

27.5 miles of off roading and getting dirty, stung by nettles and attempting to jump etc and then realising I am too old and seeing sense. 

Just spent the past hour polishing up my Trek ready for next time!


----------



## Peter D

Managed Dean Forest Views today, quite a few climbs in it! 4:35
Peter


----------



## carrera2s

55 miles today and 2780ft Rivington and Belmont ride


----------



## Bigpikle

60km yesterday but away with work for a couple of days so nothing until Thursday now


----------



## carrera2s

Hi, hope you all had a great Xmas. Not turned a peddle for over 3 weeks with bad back! Just bought a Ribble 365 Sportive winter training bike full mudguards and waiting to get out on it. Happy riding. Any body been out?

Paul


----------



## christhesparky

12 miles for me this morning, felt a lot windier than it looked, up to 50 miles for the week.


----------



## dabhand

Nothing for 2 weeks now, out tomorrow evening for a night ride on the SS, then out Saturday morning for a plod with a mate, hopefully club run on Sunday.


----------



## christhesparky

Just 10 miles on the turbo trainer this morning.


----------



## Starburst

I've been off the bike two years now due to a knee injury. Now it's on the mend I'm going to start riding to work later this month as I'll be quite local. By springtime I hope to have the fitness to get back into it properly and get in those hills! 

Watch this space, lol.


----------



## fester165

Took it out the shed to work on it


----------



## christhesparky

Another 12 miles this afternoon, 72 miles for the week up to now. Any ideas on improving my mileage? At the moment im cycling to lose weight ideally 4 stone to get rid of


----------



## carrera2s

christhesparky said:


> Another 12 miles this afternoon, 72 miles for the week up to now. Any ideas on improving my mileage? At the moment im cycling to lose weight ideally 4 stone to get rid of


Chris, keep doing what your doing. Go out for longer rides and and keep increasing your body will tell you if you do to much.

Paul


----------



## Dannbodge

Had my first ride of the year last week and did 12 miles but also did 3 sessions on turbo trainer.
Aiming to do 1500 this year including the prudential 100

Going to step up from 15-20miles up to 40-50 in the next month.


----------



## fester165

went for a short rehab ride to test my knee did about 15 miles was a bit bracing out today in the snow


----------



## Jem

70 miles in total this week, 60 during the week to work and back, then a quick 10 mile spin on the road bike today.


----------



## Dannbodge

Did another 15 miles today and it was cold.
Fingers and toes went numb after about 10miles


----------



## carrera2s

47 miles today 1st time out this year on winter bike full mudguards. In group of 10 club ride . Cold and the wind on way back tough and struggled last 5 miles. Roll on the summer


----------



## christhesparky

18 miles today, didnt feel as cold as expected


----------



## christhesparky

23 miles this morning, slowly building the mileage up.


----------



## John74

23 miles this afternoon after not being on a bike for over two years , it was hard work lol.


----------



## dubstyle

27 mile yesterday on mountain bike, first time out for a few month. Sore ass today


----------



## Jem

103 miles in total this week, mainly riding the 14 miles round trip to work and back.


----------



## christhesparky

12 miles yesterday, takes me up to 90 miles for the week


----------



## carrera2s

46 miles Saturday with 2265ft climbing. Tough cold ride.:thumb:


----------



## John74

27.5 miles yesterday , made a few adjustments to the bike which really helped.


----------



## dabhand

52.4 miles today, club reliability ride.


----------



## 47p2

27 miles yesterday and 20 on Saturday, all in the Highlands of Scotland on my single speed


----------



## carrera2s

Nice John, good to see you back. Hope it's going well.Lovely location where you cycle. Me in a new club and going well tough fast rides but enjoying. Paul.


----------



## dabhand

None today, but did replace all inner and outer cables on the winter bike this afternoon.


----------



## christhesparky

24 miles for me this morning


----------



## carrera2s

52 miles today cold and very wet :wall:


----------



## carrera2s

Cheshire Cat last Sunday 29th rain rain rain. Cold and windy. Did 55miles had to get off 6 times with severe cramp. Had to call it a day at 2nd feed station. Wet through and cold not good for cycling:wall:


----------



## Ben1413

I did 24 miles off road last tuesday. It was interrupted by 8 pints of Guiness though!

Ben


----------



## christhesparky

30.5 miles this morning, longest of the year so far.


----------



## carrera2s

christhesparky said:


> 30.5 miles this morning, longest of the year so far.


Well done:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Did 44miles in group of 8 club ride and into the headwind! Tough.


----------



## christhesparky

34 miles this morning, hit the wall at 30 miles, last 3 really took it out of me


----------



## EcosseGP

Only 22 today still suffering after a 60 mile run on Thursday !


----------



## 47p2

66 miles on Friday


----------



## carrera2s

36miles Wednesday evening. Lovely:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

35 miles yesterday early morning bank holiday ride. Fab weather:thumb:


----------



## bill vts

12 miles today.


----------



## christhesparky

10 miles tonight after work, Will short rides like this help me on longer rides?


----------



## 47p2

christhesparky said:


> 10 miles tonight after work, Will short rides like this help me on longer rides?


Sure will, but try and increase the distance. So if you're planning on doing a century by September then start increasing your mileage every time you go out until you're at least 85%, that way you'll only need to find the last 15%.

I did a nice 30 miles today, or so I thought and by the time I returned home and stepped off the bike I almost collapsed, my legs were wobbly. Then when I connected to Strava I found out why I was wobbly :lol:

I've been averaging 100 miles a week this year so far so just waiting on the warmer weather so I can up it to 150


----------



## carrera2s

25 last night 7th May and doing 42 tomorrow in group ride 9th :thumb:


----------



## christhesparky

47p2 said:


> Sure will, but try and increase the distance. So if you're planning on doing a century by September then start increasing your mileage every time you go out until you're at least 85%, that way you'll only need to find the last 15%.
> 
> I did a nice 30 miles today, or so I thought and by the time I returned home and stepped off the bike I almost collapsed, my legs were wobbly. Then when I connected to Strava I found out why I was wobbly :lol:
> 
> I've been averaging 100 miles a week this year so far so just waiting on the warmer weather so I can up it to 150


I have been doing 35+ miles on a saturday, generally increasing the mileage by on or two each week, but can only squeeze in one or two 10 milers during the week.


----------



## christhesparky

36.4 this morning in the rain


----------



## steview

16.4 on my mtb on the road rubbish compared to you lot but being a smoker and 19 stonne I'll get there I will shed this weight and cycling seems the way forward for me as I really love it


----------



## 47p2

steview said:


> ...but being a smoker ...


Chuck the **** and you'll not only feel better but you'll be a lot fitter and quicker. Go electronic if you have to but get off those nasty killers


----------



## steview

I know I know I should


----------



## John74

26 miles in just under two hours my new personal best 😊


----------



## Peter D

49 miles this morning, longest distance on the new bike so far.


----------



## Yoghurtman

25 miles this morning. Back before the rest of the family were up!


----------



## steview

19 miles today can't wait to get my road bike finding it hard with big off road tyres On The road


----------



## christhesparky

Just over 14 tonight for me


----------



## steview

Joined the village cycle club today first outing Sunday mainly older guys but looking forward to it


----------



## steview

Another 17 this morning


----------



## Rizzo

I did 34 today but had to give up due my quad playing up.

I have a 108 mile sportive at the end of the month so need it to get better lol.


----------



## christhesparky

Just 29 this morning before puncture cut my ride short,


----------



## Peter D

BHF Cheltenham ride today + rode home - 62 miles. Won't be doing much else today!
Peter


----------



## christhesparky

10 miles after work tonight


----------



## christhesparky

10 miles on Tuesday night and 10 Wednesday night, average speed is going up


----------



## steview

New bike being delivered Friday been and purchased new shoes helmet pedals lights clothing etc etc last night


----------



## John74

My first 40 mile ride on the bike yesterday , tempted to try 45 next.

It was also the first ride with a new saddle and I'm glad to say it made a big difference to comfort.


----------



## 47p2

40 miles yesterday, 25 miles today, 120 miles this week


----------



## dabhand

63 miles today, club run out to Wendover Woods.


----------



## jenks

Just starting out after getting a cyclo-cross bike last month. Building up slowly and did 11.6 miles today, 30 miles in 5 days and 70 miles since I got it. Improving all the time.


----------



## jenks

9.75 miles today, looking at doing 20 miles tomorrow if the weather is good


----------



## 47p2

Big day for me on Sunday as I'm planning on doing this. The weather's looking rather grim so I'll see how it pans out. Winter clothing and footwear will be the order of the day

I was booked in for it last year when the weather was perfect but having broken my back 3 weeks before it was being run I had to cancel out.


----------



## carrera2s

God help you! Good look that's a tough ride :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Looking forward to it Paul, just the sleet and snow that I won't like


----------



## Peter D

Wow! Good luck 47p2, let us know how you get on.
Peter


----------



## carrera2s

36 mile solo today against the bloody wind and after 2.5 weeks off the bike found it tough. more miles beckon. Easy how you loose the fitness when you miss a week never mind two!


----------



## christhesparky

36 miles this morning


----------



## 47p2

102.6 miles with 9500 feet of climbing today, a day from hell. Headwinds that reduced me to 2.8mph at times, crosswinds that blew me across the white line, sleet, snow and lots of rain thrown in for good measure. I'm sure I read that cycling was fun and good for me


----------



## Serkie

Doing a 10 mile time trial later this week.

Here's my inspiration...






Wiggo = MACHINE!


----------



## jenks

:doublesho


----------



## jenks

9 miles down a wet path yesterday, and got bitten by a dog! The d1ckhead of an owner had this rabid dog on an extending lead and couldn't control it. Fortunately it didn't draw blood, gave the owner a mouth full and rode off!


----------



## christhesparky

Quick 10 miles after work tonight


----------



## Rizzo

Did 108 miles on Sunday in the Essex Explorer, haven't rode since haha.


----------



## Peter D

29 today, warm and sunny, but a little windy.


----------



## jenks

12.85 miles after work tonight and I have clocked up 100 miles on the new bike. Already feeling the benefits, going up hills in bigger gears and the average speed is increasing.


----------



## christhesparky

12 miles tonight, my average speed is improving with every ride


----------



## 47p2

37 last night and was blown all over the road like a rag doll. cancelled todays ride as the forecast is gusts up to 52mph.


----------



## jenks

I think I may have to get on the road soon and put in some bigger distances


----------



## christhesparky

16.5 this morning, didnt look that windy when I left


----------



## beetie

18.5miles this morning. Felt good


----------



## Serkie

43.20 miles Strava Surrey Hills route. Pure torture.

http://www.strava.com/activities/320172062


----------



## Sicskate

Doing London to Brighton in a few weeks... I haven't been on my bike since Christmas?!?


----------



## 47p2

50.9 miles with 3,500 of climbing, glad I decided not to do a hilly route, the headwinds were sapping all my strength and the crosswinds blew me all over the road


----------



## christhesparky

Another 13 afte work this afternoon to bring me over 50 for the week


----------



## jenks

Just 12 miles today


----------



## Peter D

30 today - I thought my route was hilly, but nothing like 47p2's "non hilly" route!


----------



## Rizzo

37 today, charity ride in Billericay


----------



## carrera2s

42 Sunday with 2300ft club ride around Cheshire :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

After work spin 11 miles :thumb:


----------



## John74

26 miles Monday and 27 miles today , it was lovely once the wind died and the sun came out.


----------



## 47p2

77 miles today and 5600 feet of climbing. Headwinds for more than 3/4 of the ride (I still don't understand how that happens) Now have some sharp tan lines, I think I just managed to miss burning myself


----------



## carrera2s

26 Wednesday eve in group ride 17.7mph Avg. 11 last night solo 16.9 avg :thumb::thumb:


----------



## 47p2

You're getting there Paul :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Yesterday club ride 8am start in the rain. 50 miles at avg 18.2 mph it was quick.:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

You too John. Love pics of where you ride. Fab!:thumb:


----------



## rinns

58 @ 19.3
Longest I've done this year after no training all winter due to house move. It really takes a while to get going again. Felt myself rise a fitness level last week mid ride , strange felling . Few more to go. 100 next week in the notts bike ride .


----------



## Peter D

44 this morning, good weather with little wind.


----------



## John74

29.8 miles yesterday at 14.6mph average , my 15 stone weight doesn't let me go all that fast just yet but it's better than the 17.5 stone I started cycling with.


----------



## 47p2

20 miles today to run some errands in town. Took the single speed as it is less of a target for the tea-leafs when locked up outside.


----------



## N16k_W

First time out this year and did 41.5 miles. I'm going for a lie down now


----------



## John74

Test ride to work and back , 6.4 miles round trip on the single speed fixie today. Bit of a shock to the system not being able to free wheel. Not sure if im going to keep it as a fixie or fit a free wheel hub.


----------



## carrera2s

25.3 miles last night and 1150 feet. lovely evening ride in fab weather:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles last night after long day!:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Just 8.25 on Monday, cut short after realising I forgot my water bottle.

13.7 today, the furthest I have been on the new bike. Distance and average speed creeping up. Hopefully see some weight coming off soon!


----------



## jaraz

Commute to work every day around 20 miles one way , so 5 days a week, 40 miles a day .  london city to Kent.


----------



## Peter D

28 today, although I came across a country lane that was being resurfaced. Forty five minutes cleaning the tar off when I got back
Peter


----------



## jenks

What do you guys take with you on a ride, fluid and food wise?


----------



## 47p2

An easy 20 miles today



jenks said:


> What do you guys take with you on a ride, fluid and food wise?


Plain water, a banana or two for up to 60 miles. If I think I might go further I stick a gel in my pocket but only use it in an emergency


----------



## Sicskate

Just done 54 miles London to Brighton, 7hours and 11mins happy with that.


----------



## 47p2

38 miles in the cold wet mid-summer Scottish weather


----------



## Johnny Kebab

L2B here as well, 4 3/4 hours, 2 less than last year! 

JK


----------



## Sicskate

Nice one, well done


----------



## jenks

20.1 miles today, big increase on my previous biggest distance and not feeling too bad. Took is steady 1 hour 45 mins as got a long night shift later


----------



## jenks

16 miles today,


----------



## carrera2s

50 miles Sunday gone with 1270ft climbing:thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean

42.2 miles over 1300 ft climbing in total. MTB/XC ride this morning.


----------



## Serkie

Wiggle Chiltern Classic Short Route - 46.7 miles, 3245ft Elevation.

Tough in places but managed a new top speed of 49.2 mph down one of the epic downhills.


----------



## t1mmy

49.2 mph must have been entertaining; I'd have been clinging on!


----------



## Peter D

Pied Piper Sportive - 65 miles, 4.35. Used the mountain bike as weather was so foul!


----------



## jenks

Only 10 miles today but did have my 11 year old son tagging along.


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles last night on local solo route and beat best time by 2 mins so happy. Tonight me and a friend lovely weather so 28 miles beckons.:thumb:


----------



## t1mmy

A leisurely 12.5 miles tonight in 41:08. It was pretty hot out there today but a nice breeze once I'd got going.


----------



## jenks

Just 10 miles after work tonight, that heat is a killer!


----------



## t1mmy

16.5 miles this evening in 51:29 at an average pace of 19.2mph... Happy with that


----------



## carrera2s

44 miles yesterday hot and sweaty into strong wind with 1535 ft climbing.


----------



## jenks

Just another 10 mile ride tonight, was going to do more but got cut short by the heavy rain.


----------



## carrera2s

11 Tuesday, 17 Wednesday and 11 last night all after a days work :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Another quick 10 miles after work tonight


----------



## jenks

10.6 today after another day at work. 1st time riding on consecutive days. Averaged 12mph on mixed surfaces ( mud, gravel and tarmac) after a 60 hours week at work on 35mm slightly flat off road tyres. Quite happy with that


----------



## jenks

16.4 miles today. Found another loop off the cycle route I use which adds 4 miles. On a side note I popped into Aldi today and picked up some of their sports glasses with 3 pairs of interchangeable lenses to keep the midges out of my eyes, only £4 and seem quite comfy.


----------



## vo04lan

50 miles today trying to get in any extra rides I can before doing the prudential ride 100 in a couple of weeks


----------



## carrera2s

34 miles yesterday into the wind! warm and sunny though:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

54 miles today and 759 mitres climbing :thumb:


----------



## John74

26 miles today after 3 weeks off the bike and eating / drinking everything I shouldn't while on holiday.


----------



## jenks

16 miles today, seemingly all of it into the wind!


----------



## paralla

Not "today" but recently. 111 Miles from London to Dunwich, overnight.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/824587571


----------



## 182_Blue

16 miles till the rain kicked in !


----------



## Peter D

52 Sunday - Tour of the Cotswolds, first puncture in a sportive!


----------



## jenks

Just a quick 10 miles before work tonight.

Second time out in my new Aldi £4 glasses. Must say quite impressed, very comfy and good clarity from the lenses, not up to the standard of my Raybans but for £4 very good.


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles last night and same tonight both after work!:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

paralla said:


> Not "today" but recently. 111 Miles from London to Dunwich, overnight.
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/824587571


Your max speed was impressive!:lol:


----------



## paralla

carrera2s said:


> Your max speed was impressive!:lol:


111mph and my heart rate didn't even spike, barely broke a sweat.


----------



## jenks

16 miles today. Getting annoyed by horse sh1t and idiots who decide they have to speed up when you catch them up.


----------



## carrera2s

Another 11 miles tonight after work bad back not happy but cant resist a ride!:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

44 miles this morning. First 22 to cafe stop good as not windy. 30mins later the wind had arrived and last 22 tough into the wind :wall:


----------



## jenks

Only 8 miles with my lad, hardest, slowest 8 miles I have done!


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles this afternoon finished early :thumb:


----------



## John74

26 miles this afternoon but it was a struggle after being rough all weekend and having zero energy for anything today.


----------



## afoggo

Managed 32km yesterday morning before the rain hit. A few personal bests broken which is always a plus


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles after work today before the rain. Nearly got blown off bike it was that windy.


----------



## jenks

12.4 miles tonight after work. Going to walk the puppy down to the pub and have a couple of beers now.


----------



## carrera2s

45 miles this afternoon into that wind. Plus 1840ft :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

55 miles in club ride. 2100ft climbing and dry when we set of. Last hour of ride and we got a soaking. :thumb:


----------



## John74

Well after doing 24 to 28 miles for a while with my mate we decided to go a little further today. 54 miles later and I need a recovery beer or two.


----------



## carrera2s

After work little spin, 11 miles :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Summer another afterwork last night 11 miles.:thumb:


----------



## Shug

I recently started cycling to work since I moved to an office closer to home. 
3 miles each way, slightly uphill all the way in the morning. How long before it stops feeling like I've been in the gym for hours afterwards?


----------



## jenks

Only about 5 miles yesterday, however I'm on holiday so about 2 miles of that was along the beach, good fun riding on sand!


----------



## Steve_6R

10 miles a day, almost every day. I've got 2 weeks off starting next week and I plan on doing more then


----------



## carrera2s

Another 11 miles tonight lovely summers evening :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Been out on the beach a few times this week, only a few miles. Good fun but hard work.


----------



## carrera2s

44 miles today group ride great fun and 1800 ft climbing :thumb:


----------



## John74

34 miles Saturday including a scary front tyre blow out at over 30mph as I leaned into a corner and went over a random stone that big and sharp enough to go through the side wall.


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles last night little spin. :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

45 miles this afternoon. Garmin died :wall:


----------



## 47p2

Absolutely Zilch, Zero, Nil, Nothing, just spent the last 21 hours driving over 600 miles of which 10 were motorway and the rest were very twisty A & B roads...Time for bed


----------



## carrera2s

28 miles last night. fast pace avg 18.7mph. 745ft climbing :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> Absolutely Zilch, Zero, Nil, Nothing, just spent the last 21 hours driving over 600 miles of which 10 were motorway and the rest were very twisty A & B roads...Time for bed


Hi John

Not good 600 miles driving. You need to ride those bikes :thumb:


----------



## PyRo

Bought a new bike on Thursday and went for a shake down run on Friday. 80 miles later returned home thoroughly satisfied with my choice. Since then 30 miles Monday and 20 today, squeezing rides in between commitments.


----------



## John74

26 miles yesterday , need to start getting more in though as in a moment of madness I agreed to step in for someone who had to drop out from doing the coast to coast ride.

170 miles in 3 days is more than I do in a month normally 😱


----------



## jenks

Any one have any experience of the slime filled tyres? My normal ride suffered a puncture before I came away on holiday and I was wondering if these would be a better bet on my normal mixed surface ride


----------



## John74

48 miles yesterday , happy to get my average speed up to 15mph for the first time.


----------



## MagpieRH

6 miles today. New bike arrived Thursday, took it out for the first ride yesterday having not really ridden at all for 6 months or more. Legs still feeling the effects of yesterday...


----------



## 47p2

40 miles at the Ride Like a Pro with Taggarts, Motherwell


----------



## Peter D

100k Great Shakespeare Ride - well organised and nice route.


----------



## carrera2s

52 miles and 2150ft climbing :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> 40 miles at the Ride Like a Pro with Taggarts, Motherwell


Good to see you back :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles tonight solo :thumb:


----------



## Versoman

just over 11 miles tonight 11mph average on the MB:thumb:


----------



## John74

29 miles yesterday , I struggle up hills so picked the worse route I could up all the local hills. Well I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles tonight wet and windy


----------



## carrera2s

52 today and 1860ft :thumb:


----------



## John74

66 miles yesterday and my longest ride as I get ready to do the coast to coast in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rizzo

30 miles today recovering after my borthers wedding.

Need more miles though as doing a 24 hour race at Brands Hatch in September.


----------



## jenks

New personal best today, 25 miles and ****ing it down all the way. Not been out for about 3 weeks so happy with that


----------



## Steve_6R

Myself and fellow DW member Nick-ST rode a 31 miles round trip from Ipswich to Felixstowe today. Was an enjoyable ride and I think it's the furthest I've ridden in 7 years! Made the most of the nice weather and got back just before the heavens opened.

I'm feeling it now though!


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles last night on local loop :thumb:


----------



## John74

30 miles today , glad to say the weather stayed nice after getting soaked on my last two rides.

Think the rain and muck may have done it's worse as I now have some awful creaks coming all over the bike.


----------



## beetie

15 today in quite windy conditions. Average 17mph, seems a pretty constant average speed over the last few rides. Hoping to increase it to 18 soon


----------



## MagpieRH

Not sure (about 8 miles I think) but Google fit on my phone worked out I was cycling without me telling it anything :doublesho


----------



## christhesparky

26 miles this afternoon, first ride for a while as I have been concentrating on training for the great north run


----------



## jenks

Just 9 miles on the old mb ( another puncture on the cyclo-cross) followed by 1 hour of archery and 1 hour on the driving range- knackered!


----------



## jenks

10 miles tonight.


----------



## bill vts

12 miles in 1hr 3 minutes, I have a set route which I trying to get under a hour !


----------



## Peter D

44 miles - lovely sunny morning with a tinge of Autumn in the air


----------



## carrera2s

62 miles and 3559ft climbing today lovely weather :thumb:


----------



## Serkie

Brisk 25 mile loop around Woking / Guildford area today including the lovely Newlands Corner. Bang on 1h 30m.


----------



## carrera2s

11 mile spin after work. will try and do 2 more this week before Sundays 52 miler :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

31 miles this afternoon lovely weather :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Only 8 miles last night, pushed for time between work and dinner so shorter distance but a faster pace.


----------



## Versoman

18 miles around teversal and kingsmill res on MTB this morning great weather and a good laugh with some work lads:thumb:


----------



## Peter D

100K Shakespeare Sportive, but ended up doing 114 as a sign had come down!
Peter


----------



## carrera2s

Peter D said:


> 100K Shakespeare Sportive, but ended up doing 114 as a sign had come down!
> Peter


Well done :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

50 miles in group ride yesterday 1790 feet climbing :wave:


----------



## John74

Last Friday, Saturday and Sunday I did the coast to coast way of the roses 170 mile ride with a bunch of work mates.

Extremely tough challenge especially for someone not so fit like myself but I'm very glad I took part as it's by far the hardest thing I have ever done.


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles after work spin of legs:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Just 5.5 miles, struggling for time after work.


----------



## carrera2s

32 miles today 1872ft climbing :thumb:


----------



## Norfolk653

Just completed Lands End to John O Groats. Just under 9 days to travel over 960 miles.:doublesho


----------



## hawkpie

Norfolk653 said:


> Just completed Lands End to John O Groats. Just under 9 days to travel over 960 miles.:doublesho


Wowzas, well done.

I did 100km around Northumberland.


----------



## bill vts

15 miles in 1hr 10 minutes not bad 12 miles just over a 1hr on a route I'very been traiming on knocked off 5minutes off my previous time at that distance.


----------



## ktuludays

34 miles with 3407ft climbing. One hill was 1.3 miles long at an avg of 10%. At it's steepest it was almost 25%. Hardest hill I've climbed in the peaks yet.


----------



## christhesparky

32 miles this morning,


----------



## Dannbodge

26 miles yesterday


----------



## carrera2s

55 miles yesterday foggy start at 8am but turned out nice. 55 miles and 2655ft climbing. Avg 16.5 mph so happy :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles yesterday after work before it went dark :thumb:


----------



## bill vts

30 miles yesterday !


----------



## baxlin

11 miles today along the Camel Trail from Wadebridge to Padstow, Cornwall on hired bikes! Only my second outing this year on a pushbike!


----------



## carrera2s

48.4 miles yesterday to rufford and 2024 ft climbing


----------



## Peter D

Four Shires Sportive today. Decided on the 75 as I got lost two weeks ago and ended up doing 71. Guess what? I must have missed a sign this time and ended up doing around 90 miles. Totally wrecked!
Peter


----------



## Serkie

Ride for Frimley 50 Mile Sportive today.

51.1 miles (2500ft elevation) according to Strava in 3h 24m, quite pleased with that although was hoping closer to the 3 hour mark.

Knees are so sore now...


----------



## KugaStu

Club run today, 100.5m (Basingstoke - Windsor - Fleet - Odiham - home. In aid of Hampshire & IOW Air Ambulance.


----------



## jenks

12.6 miles today. Good to be back in the saddle. Work and weather getting in the way!


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles this afternoon. 75 mile Wizard and Lhamas Saturday :wall:


----------



## carrera2s

31 miles this afternoon last spin before Saturday :thumb:


----------



## John74

32.5 miles on the single speed going to and from work this week.


----------



## t1mmy

17 miles today on the turbo doing an FTP test


----------



## carrera2s

Wizard and Llamas Audax yesterday. 77.4 miles 3671 ft climbing. Chilling today :wave:


----------



## carrera2s

11 mile spin last night first time with lights on


----------



## 47p2

50.4 miles and 3700 feet of elevation. First time I've been out for a few weeks


----------



## carrera2s

47p2 said:


> 50.4 miles and 3700 feet of elevation. First time I've been out for a few weeks


How did you feel?


----------



## carrera2s

32 miles this afternoon in the winter sun and 1794 ft climbing :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

Felt a bit tired last night Paul, but fine today. Mate wanted me to go out with him today for a 50 mile ride but I thought best not push things too much. You're certainly getting some good miles in :thumb:


----------



## jbguitarking

Did a leisurely 10 miles today as I had a free afternoon and it was probably one of the last nice afternoons we'll get for a while.


----------



## jenks

Managed to squeeze in a 10 mile ride between work and it getting dark


----------



## carrera2s

49 miles yesterday. Cable snapped after cafe stop so I only had 1 gear to do last 24 miles. Interesting to say the least :thumb:


----------



## jenks

15 miles today


----------



## carrera2s

60 miles yesterday nice October day. 2254ft climbing :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

A quick 11 miles after work in the sun :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles this afternoon with sciatica!! don't feel it on the bike though thank god. :thumb:


----------



## mlgt

15 miles and a visit from the puncture fairy.


----------



## carrera2s

11 miles last night lights on and in the rain :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

40 miles today to Jodrell Bank :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

42 Yesterday rain and wind. :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Manage to squeeze in 13 windy miles yesterday


----------



## carrera2s

45 yesterday weather fab:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

50 miles today in wind and rain. :thumb:


----------



## jenks

My bikes now mounted on the turbo trainer. Tried it out today for the first time, bloody hard work!
Started only doing 15 mins, aiming to increase it by 5 mins each time until I get up to an hour


----------



## MagpieRH

This seems the best place to garner some cyclists' opinions -have checked forum rules and don't think it contravenes any so hopefully OK; please advise if not.

Essentially, I just need to garner some opinion, 8 questions, no personal data taken at all, takes less than a minute. If you could take the time, it would be greatly appreciated :thumb:

http://rjharle.uk/survey.php


----------



## carrera2s

26 yesterday 1st of many I hope after Sciatica ruled my life for several weeks. :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

40 miles to Jodrell Bank in the rain club ride :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

45 today cold and windy :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

Stelvio on turbo today as to risky on roads :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

12 .4 miles today ,all snow and ice


----------



## Peter D

Managed about 20 - couldn't feel my feet afterwards!


----------



## carrera2s

11 last night after work in the dark


----------



## dabhand

A bit late but 55 miles on Sunday, first club run for nearly a year and felt it. Been doing my 12 mile each way commute this year after piling on the weight last year and driving eberywhere.

A long way to go to get my fitness back but getting there.


----------



## mlgt

Was very windy today. Just the usual commute of 20 miles.


----------



## MagpieRH

I joined Strava a couple of weeks ago and now do all my measurements in KM as it looks much further :lol:

20km ride on Monday, standard route of about an hour 

Incidentally, how many of you guys are on Strava, and is there a DW Club? If not, is it worth setting one up?


----------



## Sutty 90

I did 15 off road miles on Sunday morning, I'm also on Strava when it decides to work!

Can anyone recommend a decent phone mount for the handle bars? I currently have a z3 compact!

Sutty


----------



## carrera2s

Did 42 miles Saturday in club ride and 11 miles tonight solo in strong wind :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

32 today was cold but sun shining :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

49 today in group ride very windy 😀


----------



## John74

23 miles on a cold Saturday evening , first ride for 3 or 4 months since I did the coast to coast.


----------



## MagpieRH

Found a new route the other day, 33km. Added to a couple of shorter rides, I was up to 70k for the week and the rain held off yesterday so I decided to tick off the 100km in a week for the first time. Not sure my legs have forgiven me yet :lol:


----------



## John74

36 miles today in the freezing cold wind and drizzle for most of it. I was very glad of a hot shower when I got home.


----------



## John74

41 miles today in gale force wind at times which was no fun at all especially when going up hill with such strong winds making it twice as tough.


----------



## Dannbodge

31 miles this morning
Was cold in the shade but beautiful in the sunshine


----------



## jenks

Easing back into it after doing no riding over winter so just 7.5 miles off road yesterday


----------



## carrera2s

32 yesterday in sunshine with 2000ft climbing enjoyable :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

42 yesterday 4 of us nearly got blown off! 42 miles 1978ft climbing :thumb:


----------



## Peter D

25 fairly flat miles today. "Land of Hops and Glory" sportive in two weeks


----------



## PugIain

I did 4k, whilst watching Fantastic Mr. Fox on tv


----------



## carrera2s

55 today with 3500ft climbing nice weather for it :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Just 8 miles with the family today, lovely weather for it 
Is my birthday today so 4 miles to nice cafe in the national forest for a coffee and some cake, then 4 miles home. Very enjoyable


----------



## MagpieRH

jenks said:


> Just 8 miles with the family today, lovely weather for it
> Is my birthday today so 4 miles to nice cafe in the national forest for a coffee and some cake, then 4 miles home. Very enjoyable


Riding for enjoyment? Do people still do that? :lol:

I'm at the stage where my rides are steadily getting further and further, but I'm going away for a couple of weeks on a training course so I won't have the bike. It's gonna hurt when I get back out on the road in a few weeks' time!


----------



## Peter D

Land of Hops and Glory sportive - around 60 miles with a small wrong turn:roll eyes: Quite happy, considering the farthest I've been over winter was 30 miles.
Peter


----------



## jenks

MagpieRH said:


> Riding for enjoyment? Do people still do that !


Can't see the point of doing it if it's isn't fun, I always enjoy my ride


----------



## jenks

Just done 9.5 miles. I am amazed how much my fitness dropped off over winter without riding. 
I will treat it as an excuse to get out more ofter now the weather is improving


----------



## Peter D

Managed 50 (fairly flat!) miles. Chilly when the sun went in.


----------



## jenks

13 miles today, somehow I was riding into the wind all the way!


----------



## MagpieRH

jenks said:


> 13 miles today, somehow I was riding into the wind all the way!


I had that the other day - 40 km circuit, sidewinds, headwinds, hail but never a tailwind! Weather...


----------



## jenks

Just 12.5 miles today. Keep telling myself I am easing back into it after winter but I need to up the mileage!


----------



## jenks

15 miles on Saturday. Legs feeling stronger on every ride now


----------



## Dannbodge

I managed to get in 67 miles today

Knackered now though


----------



## autograph

Dannbodge said:


> I managed to get in 67 miles today
> 
> Knackered now though


67 miles, wow you will sleep tonight mate. :thumb:


----------



## jenks

10 miles today


----------



## Peter D

Planned a nice leisurely today, but Garmin's "virtual partner" kept switching on (even though it's off). 30 miles in total.


----------



## jenks

Just wanting to put some context to the regular posters on here and wondering how old you guys are. 
I will start by owning up to being 46 and a couple of stone overweight, hence the low mileage I do


----------



## jenks

13 miles today in-between the rain


----------



## Peter D

37 (fairly flat) miles today. Still a bit cool for my knees! BTW, 48 years old
Peter


----------



## Dannbodge

jenks said:


> Just wanting to put some context to the regular posters on here and wondering how old you guys are.
> I will start by owning up to being 46 and a couple of stone overweight, hence the low mileage I do


I'm 26.
Go gym twice a week and cycle at the weekend.

Is anyone else on here doing Revolve 24 at Brands this year?
If not you should check it out.


----------



## jenks

10 miles today after work, cut short by the rain!


----------



## jenks

13.5 miles after work on Friday


----------



## steve6690

An hour of intervals in the garage again. Might actually venture out onto the roads at some point, probably the club 10 for a progress check.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/profile/steveeldredge


----------



## jenks

14.3 miles today. Managed just over 100 miles this month doing a little and often. Also just clocked up 500 miles on the bike since I picked it up 13 months ago


----------



## Dannbodge

I did 6 miles on Sunday 
First time on the bike since hurting my knee two weeks ago (don't adjust your cleats and then go for a 5hr ride) 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ken m sport

45 miles today in the glorious northwest sunshine. Great way to spend the day off.


----------



## jenks

15 miles today


----------



## jenks

19 miles today, bloody warm out there!


----------



## Peter D

30 yesterday, with a few hills.


----------



## Dannbodge

18miles on Sunday in the 27degree heat.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serkie

I wouldn't usually post but on Sunday I completed the Dragon Ride L'tape Wales by le Tour de France. I did the Gran Fondo course.

142.5mi / (230km)
11,295ft Elevation

All on the hottest day of the year so far. A day of pain in the saddle but I'm still buzzing from completing one of the toughest courses in the UK.

https://www.strava.com/activities/600474417


----------



## jenks

Another 19 mile ride today. I remembered the sun cream today!


----------



## jenks

Just 11.5 miles today, cut short by the rain


----------



## MagpieRH

32km, first time out in 2 weeks. Might be dead, not sure yet :lol:
Average speed slowly creeping up, despite adding stickers and bottles and a minipump


----------



## jenks

Saturday, 11 miles, Monday 13 miles, today 15 miles


----------



## jenks

22.5 miles today. First time riding to and from work


----------



## Sam6er

Recently (last weekend) started biking again after about 15 odd years! Did about 40 mins on saturday and about 2 hours on sunday (no idea how far i went though). I forgot how soar your bum gets from bike riding lol! Will be back on it this weekend. Iv ordered myself a hopefully more comfortable seat, phone holder and a kick stand along with some puncture repair bits n bobs to keep me going. 10 mins into my first ride on saturday i got my first puncture but didnt let it put me off, fixed it and got back out there which is probably why the ride was quite short.


----------



## MagpieRH

Sam6er said:


> Recently (last weekend) started biking again after about 15 odd years! Did about 40 mins on saturday and about 2 hours on sunday (no idea how far i went though). I forgot how soar your bum gets from bike riding lol! Will be back on it this weekend. Iv ordered myself a hopefully more comfortable seat, phone holder and a kick stand along with some puncture repair bits n bobs to keep me going. 10 mins into my first ride on saturday i got my first puncture but didnt let it put me off, fixed it and got back out there which is probably why the ride was quite short.


:thumb: That's the attitude!
A decent pair of cycling shorts will also make it much more comfortable, probably more so than a "comfy" saddle. For rides up to a couple of hours just about anything on Wiggle and the likes will be good enough


----------



## Sam6er

MagpieRH said:


> :thumb: That's the attitude!
> A decent pair of cycling shorts will also make it much more comfortable, probably more so than a "comfy" saddle. For rides up to a couple of hours just about anything on Wiggle and the likes will be good enough


I went out in jeans last weekend :lol: il try something a bit more comfortable next time


----------



## Deniance

Has anybody been on the taff trail in wales? Anybody recommend parts of it?


----------



## Deniance

Has anybody been on the taff trail in wales? Anybody recommend parts of it?


----------



## jenks

Just back from a 13.5 mile ride, nice to get out early!


----------



## scotty_boy

41.6km this morning 1:37, avg speed 25.7 max speed 52.6


----------



## Peter D

scotty_boy said:


> 41.6km this morning 1:37, avg speed 25.7 max speed 52.6


:doublesho


----------



## MagpieRH

Peter D said:


> :doublesho


He's working in km like me - I told it's much more encouraging :lol:
That's about 32mph top speed


----------



## Peter D

MagpieRH said:


> He's working in km like me - I told it's much more encouraging :lol:
> That's about 32mph top speed


Phew! Was feeling despondent


----------



## scotty_boy

:lol: km is much more encouraging should of said sorry


----------



## jenks

14 miles yesterday. Had to take a detour as the cycle path was blocked by a pair of swans with 4 babies. No way were they moving for me!


----------



## scotty_boy

out on the mtb this time 16km 1:14 red trail


----------



## Dannbodge

27 miles today. 
Planned on doing 40ish but got caught in a rain shower so cut it short. Doing the same route as last week but hit 33 new PBs on strava


----------



## Dannbodge

And another 11 miles today with the OH


----------



## jenks

25 miles today, half of it along a canal path 
I did find a nice cafe along the way! Lovely fruit cake.


----------



## jenks

Another 15 miles today


----------



## jenks

13.5 miles yesterday. Not been out for a few weeks due to pulling my thigh muscle and work /weather


----------



## paralla

68 miles on the weekend. Gatwick - Brighton - Gatwick
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1280465744


----------



## jenks

Well after a couple of weeks holiday eating all you can eat American Breakfast / lunch /dinner it was good to getback on the bike 
Did 13 miles on Wednesday then 14 on Saturday. Also found another cycle path about 10 mins away, so looking forward to trying that one out.


----------



## NickTB

Managed 29.4 miles on Sunday following the London Marathon route and adding a bit round Canary Wharf. Doing the London to Brighton on Sunday


----------



## Peter D

Did around 15 tonight, but the light disappeared really quickly.


----------



## shycho

Recently started riding to work once or twice a week, so just the 3 miles from me this morning, with another 3 this evening.


----------



## Serkie

shycho said:


> Recently started riding to work once or twice a week, so just the 3 miles from me this morning, with another 3 this evening.


You've got to start somewhere, keep it up!


----------



## NickTB

Did the London to Brighton with my wife and 6 friends yesterday. 54 miles. Raised 2.5k for a friends little boy who has cerebral palsy. I'm well chuffed


----------



## jenks

Well done NickTB.

I did 21 miles today on cycle route 6 into Derby. A nice ride on traffic free route with some lovely views along the way


----------



## jenks

A new PB today. I did a 30 miles ride into Darley Abbey Park, Derby stopped off at the cafe for a coffee and bacon sandwich.


----------



## jenks

Another PB today, manged 11.5 miles today with my son in tow. Furthest he had been.


----------



## jenks

Popped out today to do 20 miles. Part of the path I was on was flooded. Didn't look too deep though! Yes you know what's coming, suddenly got deeper and couldn't turn around so kept going. Next thing my feet are under water at the bottom of the pedal stroke. Soaked through with freezing cold water so headed home. Feet were numb by the time I got home. Did manage 11 miles though.


----------



## jenks

I managed a couple of small rides this week, one was 13.5 miles the other 15.5 miles. Takes almost as long the get all the layers on as it does for the ride! I'm trying to keep getting out over winter as last year I didn't and it was hard work starting up again in April.


----------



## Starburst

Did 118 kilometres in the Peak District yesterday. I'm so lucky to have some of the best terrain on my doorstep


----------



## jenks

I did 16 miles today. More important was the personal milestone of the first 1000 miles on the new bike. I know it's not a lot compared to some of you guys but having come back to cycling last year it's a big deal for me


----------



## Bill58

Only managed about 5-6 miles in the snow this morning but still good fun!


----------



## jenks

26.5 miles today. Total of 100 miles in last 2weeks


----------



## jenks

20 cold, dark miles last night after work.


----------



## jenks

27 miles this morning


----------



## MagpieRH

42.5km, starting to regret it already :lol:
Are any of you chaps and chapesses on Strava?


----------



## jenks

Nice one MagpieRH, legs feeling a bit stiff after a winter layoff? I got advised to have a whey protein shake after a ride as I increase my distances and it seems to help. 
I think I will put my distances down in km as it looks much better . 160km so far this month. 
I've downloaded stava but not started using it yet. 

Out of curiosity what kind of average speed are you managing? I'm around 12mph, so 2:10 for the 27 miles


----------



## Peter D

36 (miles) today. Really feeling tired towards the end!
Peter


----------



## MagpieRH

jenks said:


> Nice one MagpieRH, legs feeling a bit stiff after a winter layoff? I got advised to have a whey protein shake after a ride as I increase my distances and it seems to help.
> I think I will put my distances down in km as it looks much better . 160km so far this month.
> I've downloaded stava but not started using it yet.
> 
> Out of curiosity what kind of average speed are you managing? I'm around 12mph, so 2:10 for the 27 miles


Winter layoff? Nah, i just put mudguards on and cracked on with it. Was nice to not have legwarmers, long sleeves and a snood to deal with this time, i must say!

For average speed, i have been around 23km/h (13-14mph) over winter, managed just over 24 on this ride without the mudguards fitted :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Braver than me, I'm still all covered up with the guards


----------



## Serious Performance

35 miles on Saturday... How nice was it not being fully thermalled up!!!


----------



## jenks

20 miles after work tonight


----------



## John74

After a year off the bike due to various reasons I did 37.8 miles twice last week. Found it really tough the first time but out but second time I did the same course 15 minutes quicker which I was happy about.

Time to get fitter again .

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Max

From Windsor to Winter hill in MaidenHead,down the other side,then back up again and then home. Totally knackered but buzzing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shycho

300km on the year, with 108km in the last 2 weeks. 

Start cycling 3-4 times a month to work last summer, but this year i've upped it to 3-4 times a week, and am pushing towards my first 5 day commute this week. 

I've got a 40km ride at the end of July and to date my longest ride has been about 15km, but with the lighter evenings i'll be upping my mileage home from work (currently only 5km) and will look to get at least a 20k ride in, over the next 3 weeks.

Paltry in comparison to the miles you lot smash out. But i'm enjoy my time on my little hybrid.


----------



## jenks

C-max is interesting looking at your stats, I did a slightly longer ride, slightly quicker but burned almost twice the calories of you. I can only asume you weigh a few stone less than me. 
Shycho, it's not about the miles its about the smiles


----------



## jenks

Just back from a steady 21.6 miles tonight. Slowed down by idiot lorry drivers parking half in the lay-by and half in the cycle path!! Not fun having to squeeze past between them and cars doing 70 towards me!


----------



## t1mmy

A cheeky 51 miler out in the sun yesterday

https://www.strava.com/activities/901302020


----------



## MagpieRH

jenks said:


> C-max is interesting looking at your stats, I did a slightly longer ride, slightly quicker but burned almost twice the calories of you. I can only asume you weigh a few stone less than me.
> Shycho, it's not about the miles its about the smiles


My Garmin massively overestimates calories burned, it's at least twice what strava and Google fit say. No hr sensor so it's all estimated but still...


----------



## Serious Performance

MagpieRH said:


> My Garmin massively overestimates calories burned, it's at least twice what strava and Google fit say. No hr sensor so it's all estimated but still...


No your absolutely right. Mines the same (with HR, speed and cadence sensors). Both Garmin and Strava same input data and the Garmin usually estimates about a 1/3 higher calorie burn than Strava..... Obvs I go by the Garmin .

Managed 3x 12 mile rides this week. I normally don't go out till about 9 at night so it's quieter. The milder evenings this week are most welcome, and nice getting out rather than only diving on Zwift through the week.


----------



## Sharpy296

I didnt go anywhere but spent 40mins on the turbo do 4x4min max efforts with 2min recovery. Averaging about 150 miles a week at the moment although the Time Trial season has started which means I ride a bit less as often my weekend involve racing.

The Garmin calorie thing is an odd one, however the more you ride the more efficient you become and the less calories you burn, I will burn only about 500 calories on an hour at a steady pace. Also the heavier you are the more you will burn so that should be factored in as well.


----------



## C-Max

jenks said:


> C-max is interesting looking at your stats, I did a slightly longer ride, slightly quicker but burned almost twice the calories of you. I can only asume you weigh a few stone less than me.
> Shycho, it's not about the miles its about the smiles


I'm 79 kgs and riding a mtb. Haven't put anything into Strava regarding weight or anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

My extra 10kg won't make that much difference. My calories are off a Tomtom watch which has all my stats in so should be about right. Riding a mtb you are probably burning more calories as well


----------



## jenks

A slightly damp 33.5 miles today. A new PB for distance, although only a third of the distance I need to get to ready for the Birmingham Velo 100 mile ride in Sept


----------



## Dannbodge

I did 40mi yesterday.
My normal 40 miles that I do every Friday afternoon

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

22 miles this afternoon 
Very windy, (the weather, not me!)


----------



## jenks

Another slow, windy 22 miles today


----------



## jenks

Just back from a (too) steady 35 miles. Lovely out there today


----------



## Dannbodge

Another normal 40 miles yesterday and then a slow 20 today with the OH to help shift the remainder of her hangover.

Got another 40/45 tomorrow

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serious Performance

A nice spring Sunday 40 miles to get some Regents Park laps done and dusted .


----------



## C-Max

25 miles, yesterday with my 9yr old boy. He didn't moan once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Another 35 miles ride today. I don't think the energy bar agreed with me, has wind all afternoon. Any advice on homemade ones guys?


----------



## C-Max

Malt loaf ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrera2s

Malt loaf works for me and real food! :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

22 Miles on sunday 

17.5 miles on monday evening

hopefully the lighter nights will start and allow more miles.


----------



## jenks

Cheers for that you two. Malt loaf sounds a good idea, probably cheaper than bars too!


----------



## C-Max

jenks said:


> Cheers for that you two. Malt loaf sounds a good idea, probably cheaper than bars too!


Wrap it in grease proof paper, as it can get a bit sticky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannbodge

Another 33 today for me.
Got another KOM and hit two of my segment goals for the year.
Got 20 odd tomorrow then the normal 40 on sunday

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

22 miles Wednesday and again today 
New PB of 115 miles for the week


----------



## jenks

22 miles on Tuesday. 40 miles today 
New PB for distance and also my highest average speed since tracking rides with my Tomtom watch, well chuffed!


----------



## C-Max

jenks said:


> 22 miles on Tuesday. 40 miles today
> New PB for distance and also my highest average speed since tracking rides with my Tomtom watch, well chuffed!


Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Thanks! Powered by banana malt loaf.


----------



## MagpieRH

31km, the second half a bit nervous as I realised I'd forgotten to put the saddle bag back on yesterday after doing a bit of maintenance (needed the space on the seatpost for the workstand clamp) and had left the spare tubes and tools at home!

I've yet to puncture on a ride but I had a horrible feeling today was gonna be the day. Sod's law and all that... Got away with it though, and the saddle bag was swiftly refitted when I got home :lol:


----------



## Serkie

46 miles today, got a puncture 2 miles from home, right on the sidewall, tyre totalled.

Good excuse for some new rubber front and back.


----------



## MagpieRH

Serkie said:


> 46 miles today, got a puncture 2 miles from home, right on the sidewall, tyre totalled.
> 
> Good excuse for some new rubber front and back.


What are you thinking, Contis? Give me a shout when you've decided, might be able to get 'em cheaper


----------



## Serkie

MagpieRH said:


> What are you thinking, Contis? Give me a shout when you've decided, might be able to get 'em cheaper


Ahh damn, didn't see this and just placed an order for some Michelin Power Competition's.

I've been running Conti GP4000S II for 15 months and can't fault them but wanted to try the Michelin's on the back of recent positive reviews.


----------



## MagpieRH

Serkie said:


> Ahh damn, didn't see this and just placed an order for some Michelin Power Competition's.
> 
> I've been running Conti GP4000S II for 15 months and can't fault them but wanted to try the Michelin's on the back of recent positive reviews.


No dramas, let me know how you go - know plenty of people who love Conti and Vittoria but haven't heard much about Michelin


----------



## Dannbodge

41 miles on Friday, 24 with the OH yesterday and then another 41 today. Got another KOM and set my fastest time for 40 miles.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH

Dannbodge said:


> Got another KOM and set my fastest time for 40 miles.


40km for me today, at my fastest average by some way. Must be the weather!


----------



## Starburst

112km yesterday.  We usually get a few more kilometres in than that on a Sunday but a couple of the lads wanted to get back for the last couple of hours of Paris-Roubaix. :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

A few hundred km cycling in Spain last week over the course of 4 days (and a nicely bruised and dislocated finger thanks to a pothole), 60km Saturday doing Regents Park laps , and then a nice lazy 15km to keep the legs spinning Sunday.


----------



## Peter D

Joined one of my mates on "Wellesbourne Wheelers" Sunday ride - around 42 miles with a coffee/cake break! Today I managed Portway hill (Upton St Leonard's - Cranham) on my road bike, didn't have any gears or strength left in reserve!


----------



## beetie

Some of you are putting in some good mileage.

Managed to get 28 on Sunday averaging 18.5mph. not too bad for the time of year, i'm determined to get well into the 19mph average if not 20.


----------



## MagpieRH

Quick 20km today, got some new energy goodies arriving soon so will have to put in a few longer rides to test 'em out


----------



## jenks

New energy goodies? What you got coming?
22 miles today. Ordering a new bike tomorrow, might be a bit quicker than my current 13.5kg steed!


----------



## MagpieRH

jenks said:


> New energy goodies? What you got coming?
> 22 miles today. Ordering a new bike tomorrow, might be a bit quicker than my current 13.5kg steed!


On a recommendation from a friend, I'll be ordering some Torq products, and while i was browsing the supplier, noticed some interesting other bits - GU make an energy waffle! I'll let you know what they're like :lol:


----------



## jenks

Energy waffle? The maple syrup might get messy on the bike!


----------



## beetie

jenks said:


> New energy goodies? What you got coming?
> 22 miles today. Ordering a new bike tomorrow, might be a bit quicker than my current 13.5kg steed!


Can't leave it like that. What bike???😀


----------



## jenks

It's a 2017 Cannondale Synapse Sora, nothing too fancy but a significant upgrade from my Carrera cyclo-cross.


----------



## beetie

Cannondale make great bikes and the synapse is their more comfy upright version (bigger miles😁). Plus Sora is good enough for anyone. 
Bet it will be a fair bit lighter


----------



## jenks

It's 4kg lighter. I chose the synapse for the comfort aspect of it frame. I'm not chasing records or PB'S just the ability to do big miles. To beat the broom wagon on the Velo I'm doing I need to average 11.8mph. I was over 13mph on my current bike on a 40 miles ride last weekend so don't think this will be a problem on the new one


----------



## Dannbodge

I did another 33.5mi yesterday and 40mi today (Both at 16mph avg again)

Got 25 tomorrow, 35 on Sat, 50 odd on Sunday and then 25 on Monday.......Hopefully

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Some miles you are clocking up there


----------



## jenks

A 27 miles ride today. 2 mph quicker than over the same route 6 weeks ago, so making good steady progress


----------



## Serkie

Bit of tempo training the last two days, 50 miles so far this weekend.

Hope to get out tomorrow for a longer endurance ride.


----------



## Dannbodge

jenks said:


> Some miles you are clocking up there


Yeah. Had extra time off work and whilst the weather is nice I thought I'd make the most of it.

Turns out I got it wrong though.
Did 75mi today instead of 50 tomorrow.
Now 130 miles ahead of my target pace for the year.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Are you in training for something? 
I'm just short of the first 500 miles this year,


----------



## Peter D

Managed around 57 miles today. My Garmin froze at about 6 miles, so had to reset it - is there any cure for this as it's the second incident? Should be alright for the Forest of Dean Classic.
Peter


----------



## jenks

27 miles today. First time below 2 hours on this route so happy with that


----------



## C-Max

20 miles yesterday at Swinley forest blue and red trails. Still hurting today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

jenks said:


> It's a 2017 Cannondale Synapse Sora, nothing too fancy but a significant upgrade from my Carrera cyclo-cross.


So after ordering this Cannondale sent out the wrong bike, a synapse tiara with disc brakes. After a little negotiation I'm picking this one up tomorrow for only an extra £50, not the £200 extra it costs. Result!


----------



## MagpieRH

jenks said:


> So after ordering this Cannondale sent out the wrong bike, a synapse tiara with disc brakes. After a little negotiation I'm picking this one up tomorrow for only an extra £50, not the £200 extra it costs. Result!


Right result, upgrade for a quarter of the cost :thumb:
Are the discs hydraulic or cable-actuated?


----------



## C-Max

jenks said:


> So after ordering this Cannondale sent out the wrong bike, a synapse tiara with disc brakes. After a little negotiation I'm picking this one up tomorrow for only an extra £50, not the £200 extra it costs. Result!


That's great news. I bet your well happy. Always love a bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

MagpieRH said:


> Right result, upgrade for a quarter of the cost :thumb:
> Are the discs hydraulic or cable-actuated?


They are cable ones. All new to me, 1St bike with disks


----------



## jenks

1st ride on the new bike, did my usual 27 mile route in awful 20 mph winds, gusting upto 30mph. Despite feeling quite slow as I seemed to be riding into a headwind all the way I took 7 mins off my PB on this route.


----------



## Peter D

Forest of Dean Classic - pretty hilly, but stayed dry.


----------



## C-Max

jenks said:


> 1st ride on the new bike, did my usual 27 mile route in awful 20 mph winds, gusting upto 30mph. Despite feeling quite slow as I seemed to be riding into a headwind all the way I took 7 mins off my PB on this route.


That's great news. Just imagine what you could of done without the head wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannbodge

I did 35 today and despite going easy as I was doing hill reps I managed to set new PBs on most of the Cat 4 climbs that I did. 

Anyway that's my month finished at 505 miles.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serkie

Windy out there today. Horrible at times in fact.

40 mile loop, averaged 17.9 mi/hr and 183W average weighted power which considering the conditions I was happy with.


----------



## carrera2s

Serkie said:


> Windy out there today. Horrible at times in fact.
> 
> 40 mile loop, averaged 17.9 mi/hr and 183W average weighted power which considering the conditions I was happy with.


Nice one:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Good going Serkie, the wind was pretty horrible wasn't it


----------



## jenks

50 miles this morning, new PB for distance.


----------



## Serkie

I did the Evans RIDE-IT Reading Sportive today.

Medium course, 61.3m, 3h50m, 3018ft elevation, 16.0 mi/hr average.

Went a bit too hard for the first 45 miles, paid the price with a much slower last 15.


----------



## beetie

Serkie said:


> Went a bit too hard for the first 45 miles, paid the price with a much slower last 15.


I did exactly that in the reservoir cogs event last year. Just got carried away and payed for it overall. 
Was 56miles and didn't quite get under 3hrs, think it was 6mins over, due to running out of steam.


----------



## Serkie

beetie said:


> I did exactly that in the reservoir cogs event last year. Just got carried away and payed for it overall.
> Was 56miles and didn't quite get under 3hrs, think it was 6mins over, due to running out of steam.


That's still a good effort for a 56 miler!


----------



## chunkytfg

Nice steady 55 miles on the TT bike this morning with a cake stop at 40 miles!


----------



## jenks

50 miles this morning, 9 mins quicker than last week but nowhere near the pace you guys set!


----------



## barry75

First spin back out on the bike in a while only did 25 km steady pace.Was nice to be back at it


----------



## Serkie

jenks said:


> 50 miles this morning, 9 mins quicker than last week but nowhere near the pace you guys set!


It will come Jenks, you are doing some decent miles.

If you want to get quicker try interval or tempo training on the bike over 60 minutes.


----------



## Rich

60 miles today, wanted to get back and watch the Giro and then clean the car. 

Passed the 7000 miles for the year so far though.


----------



## jenks

Serkie said:


> It will come Jenks, you are doing some decent miles.
> 
> If you want to get quicker try interval or tempo training on the bike over 60 minutes.


Cheers, I will look into that


----------



## Serkie

My bigger local route today in the wind, 41.5 miles, 2h 29m, 16.6mph average.

Tried some new fuel today and it seemed to agree with the tummy, if anyone is looking for something different to try, then give these ago.

https://www.luchodillitos.co.uk/products/original-10-pack


----------



## MagpieRH

Serkie said:


> My bigger local route today in the wind, 41.5 miles, 2h 29m, 16.6mph average.
> 
> Tried some new fuel today and it seemed to agree with the tummy, if anyone is looking for something different to try, then give these ago.
> 
> https://www.luchodillitos.co.uk/products/original-10-pack


Interesting, been looking at those as they're on one of my suppliers. Was gonna give them a trial, good to know someone who's used them :thumb:


----------



## Rich

Soggy and windy here to - 100.4mi, 5:51:44 moving time, 17.1mi/h avg, 206W NP.

https://www.strava.com/activities/989412981


----------



## Serkie

MagpieRH said:


> Interesting, been looking at those as they're on one of my suppliers. Was gonna give them a trial, good to know someone who's used them :thumb:


Quite a few people I know (via cycling club) are using them now opposed to the usual oat based bars. Give them a go with some isotonic gels.


----------



## Serkie

Rich said:


> Soggy and windy here to - 100.4mi, 5:51:44 moving time, 17.1mi/h avg, 206W NP.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/989412981


Thats an impressive normalised power, I could probably hold close to that for 30 miles, certainly not 100!


----------



## Peter D

Rich said:


> Soggy and windy here to - 100.4mi, 5:51:44 moving time, 17.1mi/h avg, 206W NP.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/989412981


Very impressive! I looked at the weather and stayed inside.

Peter


----------



## Rich

Cheers chaps - got lucky a few light showers while out, but it really came down when I was in the kitchen making a post ride recovery bacon sarnie!


----------



## MagpieRH

Serkie said:


> Quite a few people I know (via cycling club) are using them now opposed to the usual oat based bars. Give them a go with some isotonic gels.


Good to know - I've got a few different ones people have recommended, just a case of balancing which to stock and which to leave as special order! What gels do you prefer? I've tried SiS and Torq so far; both pretty good, Torq a bit more natural (organic, etc., etc.)


----------



## josh263uk

1hr 42mins and 38Km. Stop in the middle at a pub for food and a drink. 28 degrees today. Lovely and warm.

Josh


----------



## Serkie

MagpieRH said:


> Good to know - I've got a few different ones people have recommended, just a case of balancing which to stock and which to leave as special order! What gels do you prefer? I've tried SiS and Torq so far; both pretty good, Torq a bit more natural (organic, etc., etc.)


I prefer SiS myself, they are easy to consume (watery) and not sickly sweet like some other brands. They definitely work as well, the caffeine ones are like rocket fuel if you're struggling on a long ride.


----------



## jenks

Fueling is an area I definitely need to focus on as I'm not eating enough. Out for 4 hours on sat and I had 1 bar, 1 gel 2 pieces of malt loaf and 2 bottles of High 5 4:1 energy drink. only used high 5 stuff so far but may give the SIS a try.


----------



## Serkie

jenks said:


> Fueling is an area I definitely need to focus on as I'm not eating enough. Out for 4 hours on sat and I had 1 bar, 1 gel 2 pieces of malt loaf and 2 bottles of High 5 4:1 energy drink. only used high 5 stuff so far but may give the SIS a try.


Everyone's different of course and it's pretty much a matter of trial and error to work out what works best for you.

On a 2 hour ride i'd be looking to eat something around the 45 minute mark and normally nibble on something with about 10 miles to go. Usually a gel or something easy to get down. After finishing and within an hour i'd also look to eat something decent e.g. lots of carbs and protein.

On longer rides you should look to eat approximately every 35 to 45 minutes even if you don't feel hungry. Avoid anything not easily digested as the energy required by the stomach to deal with it takes away from the muscles needed for cycling leaving you feeling pretty dead on the bike.

Good starting guide here...

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/how-to-fuel-for-long-distance-rides-172496


----------



## jenks

Cheers for that, I will have a proper read of the article soon but it seems to show I only ate about half what I needed. I ate every hour but then only about 30-40g of carbs.


----------



## Dannbodge

I normally eat before I got out and then take some good with me if I'm going to be put for more than 3 hours. 

Also yesterday I did 49mi and got a bee in my helmet about 18mi in 😦

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

7 miles with my lad, with a stop at a cafe, followed by 22 miles on my own. Nice to finally get him out on his new bike, I might start dragging him out for my recovery rides.


----------



## Serkie

Lovely day for it, 44.1 miles for me today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/998501456


----------



## jenks

Just back from a 25.5 miles ride. Nice to feel the sun on my back.


----------



## beetie

I went for a 38miler on Sunday morning with a lad from work. 
Went over to foxton locks and back


----------



## John74

Just 20 miles during the day on Tuesday and 7 miles to and from work each night this week taking advantage of the good weather.

Need to get some miles in as I could do with dropping a few pounds of weight.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRover

New to the forum and most of my posts have been cycling related!

Keen cyclist here, managed just over 2500 miles last year up to sept before a recurring shoulder issue raised its head again for which I had my third operation in March.

Physio has given me the green light to get some miles in knowing that it's good for the mind as well

Not allowed anymore than 20 miles at a time so just back from a slow wind free fantastic 20 miler. :thumb:

Should hopefully shed the 8lbs I've picked up!


----------



## jenks

25.5 miles again today. Got hit by a kamikaze rabbit, or ran into the side of my front wheel. No harm to either of us. Did see a stupid guy riding a bike while carrying a baby! Beyond belief!


----------



## SimTaylor

Managed 13 miles tonight! Different route to normal, thinking of investing in some road tyres for my MTB too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter D

Stratford CFC Sportive (100k) - much better weather than I was expecting!


----------



## Serkie

What lovely weather for a ride out into the countryside.

100km today, no rest stops, lots of flies and plenty of gels!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1009584976


----------



## jenks

25.5 miles after a hard day at work, surprisingly my highest average speed.


----------



## beetie

Out for an early 37miles this morning with some work colleagues. Nice morning for it


----------



## jenks

Just back from a 55 mile ride, nice out there, not too hot.


----------



## jenks

I say not to hot but I have sunburned knees!


----------



## Serkie

Did the Dragon Ride 2017 yesterday, was down for the Gran Fondo 140 miles but dropped down a length because of the conditions.

95.2 miles across the Breacons in the Welsh rain and wind. Soul destroying at times.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1031859417/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1497198507


----------



## jenks

Good ride there Serkie. 

Just the 25 miles for me over the weekend, my attempt at interval training in the week left me with a sore knee so just a steady ride


----------



## twk333

2.5 km to work 😆 another huge 2.5 km back later today 😂


----------



## jenks

5km is better than none. We all have to start somewhere. 

Out for my usual mid week 25.5 mile ride today, remembered to put sun cream on my knees as well today!


----------



## twk333

jenks said:


> 5km is better than none. We all have to start somewhere.
> 
> Out for my usual mid week 25.5 mile ride today, remembered to put sun cream on my knees as well today!


Sorry! Brain fart! Didn't realize this was about bicycles. 😅

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## C-Max

twk333 said:


> Sorry! Brain fart! Didn't realize this was about bicycles.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!


Lol. As the title says "on yer bike".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twk333

C-Max said:


> Lol. As the title says "on yer bike".


Yeah, my habit of using "bike" and "motorcycle" interchangeably. 

I should've read more posts and/or more carefully.


----------



## jenks

32.5 miles today, bit too warm for me.


----------



## TheRover

Went out with my 5yr old today, fortunately the canal is quite close so it's a favourite route for us. He managed 10 miles and had loads of energy left at the end as he tried to beat me up the last slope to our house!


----------



## jenks

A brisk ( for me) 39 miles this morning. Got an hour to relax then out on my soon to be brother in laws stag do. Karting this afternoon followed by plenty of beer later


----------



## beetie

28 for me. Beautiful day, if not a bit windy this morning.


----------



## jenks

24 miles after work last night


----------



## Davemm

22.5 miles last night, wind was strong!


----------



## GrantB5

I do around 10 miles a day for my commute...


----------



## jenks

Work and back today, 21.6 total


----------



## jenks

41 miles this morning, set out to do more but wasn't really in the mood for it today


----------



## Peter D

Pied Piper Sportive (Gloucester), managed the 100k in just under 3:40 - pleased with that!
Peter


----------



## jenks

32 miles today


----------



## MagpieRH

Nothing today, 120km total last week including a shorter ride yesterday evening pushing on a bit. Regret that slightly :lol:


----------



## Davemm

41 miles with a good 2000 plus feet of climbing. was hard work !


----------



## jenks

25.5 miles today


----------



## shycho

6.6km to work this morning, meaning my journey home will take me over 900km for the year. A good 750km more than the rest of the years of my life combined lol.

Got my first ride of any real distance next weekend, doing a 40km ride for charity which includes a 100m of climbing in the first 3km!

EDIT: I have been doing training rides of between 20-30km


----------



## jenks

Good work shycho, amazing how the miles rack up with regular rides. I've just checked and my next ride will take me over 2000k since March! 
Enjoy the charity ride, don't forget to eat and drink while doing it. I'm training for a 100 mile charity ride in September and this has been my biggest downfall.


----------



## jenks

25.5 miles today. Miscalculated my total mileage, only around 1850km this year


----------



## GrantB5

I done London To Southend on Sunday, 62 mile route option. Furthest I have been so far.


----------



## Fairley_46

20 to work,

whats peoples thoughts on these wheels

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...alith-haute-route-wheelset-2017/rp-prod160294


----------



## MagpieRH

Fairley_46 said:


> 20 to work,
> 
> whats peoples thoughts on these wheels
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...alith-haute-route-wheelset-2017/rp-prod160294


Expensive.
What are you wanting them for? (as in, what's your standard distance/terrain/route?)


----------



## Fairley_46

MagpieRH said:


> Expensive.
> What are you wanting them for? (as in, what's your standard distance/terrain/route?)


Just looking to upgrade wheels currently fulcrum racing 5's, general riding is quite mixed, live in teesside so plenty of hills around, i was looking at the kysrium elite exilths a few month back and could only find them for around 900, so was thinking these were a pretty good bargain.


----------



## Rich

The Exalith braking surface works fantastically well - used mine in the high mountains and nothing else comes close rim brake wise. 

Mavic hubs are not as good as the Campagnolo/Fulcrum equivalents available for the same sort of money.


----------



## Fairley_46

I've ordered them. Got them for 540. With a 10% discount code. At that pric I couldn't refuse.


----------



## MagpieRH

Fairley_46 said:


> I've ordered them. Got them for 540. With a 10% discount code. At that pric I couldn't refuse.


Let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## Fairley_46

MagpieRH said:


> Let us know how you get on :thumb:


Will do. Just to add to my earlier post. 16 on way home from work. So 125 for the week.


----------



## shycho

50km today. My 25 mile charity ride seemed to span nearer 30 miles. But at least I made it to the finish line!


----------



## KugaStu

Our club championship 50m TT today, set new PB of 2:00:51, 7 minute improvement.


----------



## jenks

54 miles on my heavy cyclo-cross bike today. I hid under a bus stop for about 15 mins the rain got that heavy.
To many beers last night and only 5 hours sleep made it hard work today.


----------



## Rich

Usual 100 mile Sunday here - Club run with the boys and girls plus a few extras to round it up and a couple of efforts with the hill climb season looming close.

Just made it home before it rained today, unlike yesterday where I took a proper drenching!


----------



## jenks

25.5 miles after work tonight. Fastest average speed as well so quite chuffed.


----------



## Mr K

420 miles from Koblenz in Germany to Colchester, the other day, one or two things were aching at the end but not bad for an old boy on a Cruiser !!


----------



## jenks

420 miles, in a day? Motorbike?


----------



## Fairley_46

new wheels fitted. 15 today to work. same on way back when I set off ha.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairley_46

Fairley_46 said:


> new wheels fitted. 15 today to work. same on way back when I set off ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


A little biased as its my bike. But think that is one sexy looking bike ha. Feel free to shoot me down or agree.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Work and back today, 21.5 miles. Got very wet on the way home!

Got me to the 2000 km mark this year.


----------



## jenks

68.7 miles today. Bit windy out there. New PB for distance, getting closer to the 100 mile mark I need to do in Sept.


----------



## John74

36 miles Saturday in two and a half hours without feeling the need to stop or eat which surprised me.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynRS2

85 miles, 5,500ft of climbing, 17mph average speed = knackered


----------



## Serkie

Wiggle Chiltern Classic for me today. It was 74 miles , 4000ft climbing, thunder, lightening, rain, soaked through. Can't say I enjoyed it much.


----------



## beetie

33miles at the weekend @18.9mph average. Pretty flat though


----------



## beetie

36miles this morning, beautiful day for it. 19mph average


----------



## Peter D

Great Shakespeare Ride near Stratford. Large turnout (600+ riders?), and brilliant weather.


----------



## Fairley_46

61.9 mile for me yesterday, 3500ft feel of climbing, including the Grinton Moor climb.

Average 17


----------



## Bill58

15 miles of trails this morning. Mostly uphill to start with long downhill to finish.


----------



## jenks

A steady 50 miles this morning. 1st ride after a 2 week all inclusive holiday in Cyprus. Heavy going!


----------



## jenks

26 miles today


----------



## Teale41

12 miles like I do everyday travelling to and from work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

80 miles today, 2700ft climbing. 1st 53 miles on cycle paths on my cyclo-cross. Quick scooby snack at home then 27 miles on the road bike. The road bike felt so quick after the slog on the cyclo-cross!


----------



## beetie

33miles today over to coombe abbey and back.


----------



## Peter D

Weather so foul I spent an hour on the spin bike in the garage!


----------



## jenks

Work and back the last 3 days, 23 miles each day


----------



## chunkytfg

https://www.strava.com/activities/1177254772

Got out of bed late today so only had time for a bible on the TT bike


----------



## jenks

52 miles today, was going to do 80 again but the weather beat me


----------



## Oats

4miles on the BC/HSBC Closed Road City Ride


----------



## Steve_6R

Commute every day, but nice to get out and do 13 miles. Needed my arm warmers, but was nice to take the quiet back roads as opposed to my manic ride in to work. Please excuse the massive phone mount, I need to figure out a better system!


----------



## chunkytfg

How far did I go on my bike? Not as far as i'd have liked










Did a reasonable job on the car though

:wall::wall:


----------



## MagpieRH

chunkytfg said:


> How far did I go on my bike? Not as far as i'd have liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a reasonable job on the car though
> 
> :wall::wall:


Oops! How's the head?

Give me a shout if you feel like upgrading any bits, but I reckon that's as good an excuse as any for a new bike


----------



## Cookies

chunkytfg said:


> How far did I go on my bike? Not as far as i'd have liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a reasonable job on the car though
> 
> :wall::wall:


Good grief, that looks nasty. I hope you weren't hurt! What happened?

Cooks


----------



## Peter D

That looks nasty-hope you're ok.


----------



## MDC250

I'm going the Q7 tried to turn right across your path as you were about to pass?

Looks like your head took a fair old thump into the glass?

Hope you are OK


----------



## chunkytfg

MDC250 said:


> I'm going the Q7 tried to turn right across your path as you were about to pass?
> 
> Looks like your head took a fair old thump into the glass?
> 
> Hope you are OK


Ding ding ding ding!! we have a winner!!

Fortunately no head impact though I don't think. The dents are from my hip and shoulder. Maybe the small one up top above the glass is my head but the helmet shows no signs of damage that I can see(will still be replacing obviously).

New bike choices already being made and the Art deco collection Colango concept is really catching my eye!










eTap and my Carbon wheels and I think thats going to pretty much wipe out whatever the insurance company pay out.

Got a lovely case of whiplash now too. Hurts like hell!!!


----------



## t1mmy

The bike leg of Ironman Wales last weekend. With 25-30mph constant winds and gusts up to 40mph I've never been in the saddle for so long!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1183572087


----------



## jenks

73 miles today, last big ride before I do the Birmingham Velo 100 mile next Sunday. 
Nice ride today until it chucked it down for the last 10 miles.


----------



## beetie

jenks said:


> 73 miles today, last big ride before I do the Birmingham Velo 100 mile next Sunday.
> Nice ride today until it chucked it down for the last 10 miles.


Good luck on the velo. I'd have loved to do it.

I got 32 in on Sunday with the Evans leicester store sportive


----------



## jenks

Cheers Beetle. Looking forward to it and dreading it in equal measures. I've never riden in a pack, all my training has been done alone,so a bit worried about being surrounded by 15,000 other cyclist.


----------



## jenks

100 miles today, 1750m climbing, 7 hours ride time.

I have raised around £1100 for Cure Leukaemia on the process.


----------



## Serkie

jenks said:


> 100 miles today, 1750m climbing, 7 hours ride time.
> 
> I have raised around £1100 for Cure Leukaemia on the process.


Well done Jenks, that's a great achievement and super amount for a good cause.

Despite how much you ache now and tomorrow, I'll give a few days before you start looking for the next big ride challenge...

Dragon Ride 2018 entries opens tomorrow, just saying like....


----------



## Serkie

Made the most of the good weather this morning and went for a brisk 45 mile ride. Felt good.


----------



## jenks

Maybe!

Cheers mate.


----------



## beetie

Well done jenks.

I got 26miles in on Sunday


----------



## jenks

Work and back today. 22 miles. Good to get back in the saddle after a couple of weeks off.


----------



## jenks

Another 22 miles round trip to work yesterday


----------



## possul

Did at least 21 miles yesterday around Dalby forest for the first time.
Did part of the black run which took us back to a certain point of the red route so ended up doing around two sections twice

Basically 3.5 hours of constant pedalling so not alot of reward my my riding style


----------



## steve67

looking to break the 3000 mile mark this weekend.. having started cycling due to bad arthritis knees....completed run Derby to skegvegas (106 miles) and derby to cafe ventoux (123 miles) august and july.. Getting a few rides off my bucket list as i turned 50 this year year...and enjoying every minute


----------



## jenks

Well done on that mileage Steve, nothing like a target to motivate. I failed on my target of 2k last year so something to aim for this year. 
I see you are from Mickleover, a lot of my rides take me down the A38 or the cycle path from hilton into your neck of the woods.


----------



## jenks

Not done any riding, too cold! I have just signed up for the Derby Spring Classic, just the 80km one though. It's on 29th April so time to get training.


----------



## Serkie

jenks said:


> Not done any riding, too cold! I have just signed up for the Derby Spring Classic, just the 80km one though. It's on 29th April so time to get training.


Don't blame you, its horrible out riding this time of year. That will be a nice test to start the season Jenks.

Most of my time recently has been spent on the indoor trainer. Did a Wiggle Sportive (New Year Resolutions - Aldershot) a few weeks back, only 54 miles but the conditions were cold and wet so not fun.

Signed up to do the ETape Du Dales and Dragon Ride as my two big rides this year. Need to be fit by May as a result Ive become very good friends with my indoor turbo.


----------



## Serkie

First 100km of the year. Beautiful day for it, felt like spring....almost.


----------



## Serious Performance

After having done the Festive 500 over Christmas which was blimin grim, I've been using the turbo heavily since the new year, so was nice getting out yesterday, lovely weather (although def still thermals) for a quick 30km blast to bed in a few new bits.

Spring can't come quick enough for me!


----------



## Bill58

After nearly 2 weeks of not getting out on my bike I've managed 3 days in a row covering trails and some singletrack, about 35 miles in total


----------



## Dannbodge

26 on Tuesday on Zwift
16 on Thursday on Zwift
42 on Friday
43 Today.

All in Miles.


----------



## jenks

Credit to you guys for getting out there.


----------



## Serkie

A brisk 40km today, flipping freezing!


----------



## jenks

First ride this year. Just 22 miles but hard going!


----------



## Bill58

Out on trails yesterday and today. My new Scott Spark 900 Team arrived at lunch time yesterday an hour or so after I got back from morning run. I just had to set it up and get back out. So probably 25-30 miles of trails between yesterday and today.


----------



## Alan L

Not been out on any of the bikes since November. Done 300 miles this year in Spin class and Wattbike.. Commuted last 2 days and fitness is shocking! Need to pull finger out as have first 10TT of the season on the 14th , followed but 9.2 the day after. Being lazy in Lanzarote last week didn't help...


----------



## jenks

Amazing how quickly fitness drops off when not in the bike. 
I did a steady 23.5 miles today. I took a different route for the last few miles that I don't actually know and was rewarded with a couple of short sharp climbs


----------



## Serkie

Yep, one of the biggest things with cycling fitness is consistency. I really notice a drop if I don’t ride for a few weeks.

Hopefully with the ‘better’ weather coming we’ll get more time outside.


----------



## jenks

Managed a nice gentle 13.5 miles today. Out with the wife on her new boardman hybrid bike.


----------



## chunkytfg

7.5miles home from work then straight back out the door with the gf to make it 52miles for the day and 220miles for the week.


----------



## jenks

24 miles total to work and back today. Scenic way home to include a couple of sharp climbs for added effect!


----------



## possul

Snowdon on Tuesday 
(as far and fast as we could)
Battling 40-60mph head winds
Was an absolute grueller 
Came with a little accident!!
As a challenge, it was awesome though









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

26 miles after work tonight 
Felt tired before I went out so a bit steady!


----------



## jenks

Another steady 26 miles today. Really nice day for it.

Going to try track cycling soon. My wife bought me a taster session at Derby velodrome as part of my birthday prezzie
It's something I always fancied trying so a nice suprise. Going to leave it a bit before booking it as I get my fitness back up.


----------



## garage_dweller

79.7 miles yesterday, brutal headwind all the way. Rode down to meet my wife at the caravan so didn't get the benefit of the tailwind home.


----------



## jenks

I did a 30 mile ride on Monday. Half way happened to be a cafe at Darley Abbey Park, Derby. They do a rather nice breakfast cob!


----------



## Serkie

Nice 68 mile loop today in the Spring sunshine. Making the most of the weather this week and have clocked up 120 miles in 4 days.

Roads were filthy today though...


----------



## Skuperb

Only 6 miles..... with my ten year old daughter in tow!!


----------



## Rozzer32

103 miles today. Brutal wind which turned at the cafe stop so was fighting the wind all day. Think I've earned my beer tonight.


----------



## John74

Not been out on the bike for 8 months so was very glad to do 33 miles on Sunday, struggled up the hills but I made it in the end.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrantB5

15 miles yesterday, felt good for 7-8 months off!


----------



## jenks

I did the Derby Spring Classic today, just the middle route of 50 miles.


----------



## Shug

21 miles round bute, and shattered. Dunno how you lot do long distances.
Using a mountain bike with 15kg of camping gear and stuff in panniers prob didn't help!


----------



## garage_dweller

32 miles on the nice bike in some sunshine at last,absolutely loved it.


----------



## Bill58

only missed two days in the last 7 so approximately 70 miles this week (all trails and singletrack)


----------



## jenks

23 miles round trip to work today. Nice to be out with just a short sleeve jersey.


----------



## norfolk nik

Thirty five miles today with an average of 17.6mph.


----------



## jenks

20 miles with the wife and son yesterday


----------



## jenks

A nice 33 mile ride today, only spoiled by some **** in a hot hatch with a stupid exhaust deciding to floor it as he went past me, about 12" from my elbow with nothing coming the other way! Plenty of room to overtake safely


----------



## jenks

88 miles this week, not all in one go though. Work and back 4 times.


----------



## Bill58

A good month so far, only missed one day (yesterday) So over 300 miles of trails since 1st May.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First ever go on a road bike this morning, 19miles in just over an hour. 

Can see why people get addicted, first smooth flat bit out the wind and I was going like a rocket with my legs seemingly barely turning over. A few more rides and I'll start going straight into my runs.


----------



## kieranar

A quick 25 miles , hot and humid ! But good to get out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chunkytfg

58 miles, 8300ft climbing

Croix de Fer and Pas de la Confessions

IMG_4950 by chunkytfg, on Flickr


----------



## Serkie

All my plans for a big spring and summer on the bike were killed a few weeks back. Ended up in hospital with a bowel obstruction and needed surgery. Off the bike now for minimum 12 weeks. 

Good to see some mileage being clocked up on here.


----------



## Peter D

Serkie said:


> All my plans for a big spring and summer on the bike were killed a few weeks back. Ended up in hospital with a bowel obstruction and needed surgery. Off the bike now for minimum 12 weeks.
> 
> Good to see some mileage being clocked up on here.


Very sorry to hear that, hope your recovery is swift!
Peter


----------



## Bill58

That's not good. Get well soon and get back on your bike.


----------



## Shug

Just back from doing the hebridean way. About 200 miles all in. Took our time to relax in places and explore as well. 
Decided I definitely need to swap my mountain bike for something more appropriate! And pack a lot lighter...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just back, 23miles. Surrey Hills were a lot different to my first go in flat Lincolnshire! Had to walk a couple of steeper hills.

My cheap second hand bike definitely needs a service too


----------



## vo04lan

50 miler on Monday stopped off for a pasty in gosport now they have a warrens bakery which is one of the things I miss about not living in cornwall anymore









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Serkie said:


> All my plans for a big spring and summer on the bike were killed a few weeks back. Ended up in hospital with a bowel obstruction and needed surgery. Off the bike now for minimum 12 weeks.
> 
> Good to see some mileage being clocked up on here.


Sorry to hear that Serkie. The main thing is you are OK and the bike will no doubt be very clean and serviced when you get back on it


----------



## norfolk nik

Quick 28 miles averaging 17.6 mph.


----------



## norfolk nik

Another ride out tonight, which ended in being knocked off. Quote" didn't want to hit the other car so knocked you off". Buckled front wheel and grazes and bruises to wrist and hip. Now I'm out of pocket to the tune of a new front wheel. All this is rural norfolk. Don't know how you boys manage it in the big city. Hats off to you.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

25miles, had the bike serviced yesterday and made such a difference. On the shops recommendation I reversed my route too, down the short steep hills and up the longer shallower ones. No walks of shame this time and very happy I managed to climb all of Box Hill!


----------



## Andpopse

25.3 miles today. Just getting into it


----------



## Dannbodge

70km last night after work.

Now up to 2600km for the year


----------



## Kerr

Went out on the bike for the first time in ages today. My bum is red raw and swollen. It will be a while again. :lol:


----------



## kieranar

Friday just a 40k ride , today a 65k ride and tomorrow who knows ! Maybe 55k depends on the route and weather 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peter D

Managed 43 today @ 17.6 - happy with that!


----------



## jenks

Just a steady 18 miles with the family today


----------



## carrera2s

70 today as weather was fab and a group ride!:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

25.5 on Zwift last night.
It's nice doing hard workouts sometimes.


----------



## norfolk nik

Post night shift 30 miles. 17.8 mph. 5 hours and back in tonight.


----------



## jenks

90ish miles this week to work and back. Managed PBs both ways this week, happy with that


----------



## chunkytfg

100km today on the new steed. First ride on it and it's every bit as good as I knew it would be


----------



## jenks

It's a nice bike you have there Chunky, it looks fast just sat there


----------



## chunkytfg

jenks said:


> It's a nice bike you have there Chunky, it looks fast just sat there


Thanks Jenks.

Had an early morning 32 miles today. All done by 10am to beat the heat


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

45km, still slow as I'm new to it and the furthest I've been by 5km, legs in bits at the end. They turned off like a switch, fine 1 minute and knackered the next so the last few KM home were a real struggle.


----------



## Yellow Dave

8.1 miles on Sunday at Danbury common, essex. and one of the best fun and physical rides are ive had in a long time. I felt like I'd been in a fight the following day at work. 

All in preparation for some trips to Wales in a few weeks to llandegla, afan forest and bike park wales. Riding the Spec enduro has really changed my riding and opened my eyes to what is cabaple on a bike.


----------



## jenks

3 lots of 23 miles round trips to work this week. Bloody hot riding home!
I need to start getting bigger rides in as only done 1 50 mile ride this year.


----------



## jenks

BigJimmyBovine said:


> 45km, still slow as I'm new to it and the furthest I've been by 5km, legs in bits at the end. They turned off like a switch, fine 1 minute and knackered the next so the last few KM home were a real struggle.


Anything over 1 hour ride you need to start thinking about fueling with carbs or you "bonk" as they say, which is what you experienced


----------



## Vmlopes

62miles yesterday on the road bike and 8 on the brompton on way to work


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> Anything over 1 hour ride you need to start thinking about fueling with carbs or you "bonk" as they say, which is what you experienced


I'll take that on board as my brother is taking me on a slightly longer ride next weekend. He is fairly experienced so hopefully he can help me recognise it coming and fuel appropriately.

On another note I've just been on a run and at one point I passed an area where cyclists frequently stop and drink, repair punctures etc. It's disgusting, energy gel wrappers, electrolyte powder sachets and inner tubes dumped all over.


----------



## jenks

iirc, on longer rides its 60g of carbs per hour. Something like 1 energy bar and one gel per hour. I mix it up with malt loaf or jam cobs


----------



## MOB

jenks said:


> Anything over 1 hour ride you need to start thinking about fueling with carbs or you "bonk" as they say, which is what you experienced


+1

It really can be a night and day difference getting the fuelling right

I did a 40 mile sportive and got it wrong, suddenly with around 10 miles left my legs just gave up, I honestly thought I had a puncture

Recently did a 100km sportive, researched fuelling properly and it was a.breeze in comparison


----------



## jenks

I did a 60 mile training ride last year and got my fueling wrong. I got home ok but then crashed. I felt like I had drank a gallon of beer in 10 mins. Couldn't focus or concentrate and my eyes were rolling around the back of my head somewhere. Lesson learned I did a 100 mile sportive taking on carbs every 30 mins and got off the bike feeling like I could head straight out and do it again. 
Lots of info online about fueling and well worth taking the time to ingest it( pun intended)


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> I did a 40 mile sportive and got it wrong, suddenly with around 10 miles left my legs just gave up, I honestly thought I had a puncture


I'm so slow with my week legs I probably look like I'm cycling on 2 flats to anyone else anyway!

I'll do some research into fuelling over the coming week. Actually have some energy gels from an SIS sample pack I got for the other bits so may as well use them up


----------



## jenks

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I'm so slow with my week legs I probably look like I'm cycling on 2 flats to anyone else anyway!


Don't get hung up on speed. I generally only average 14-15 mph but I always enjoy the ride. Is your goal to improve your fitness? If so, then enjoying the ride and being more likely to get back on the bike on a couple of days is better than one ride that you end up hurting too much and not touching the bike for a week which turns into a month.

Frequent rides will improve your fitness which in turn will improve your speed.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'm not really that worried about speed, was just a joke about being slow mostly! I would like to get a little faster over time though.

I don't really have a goal, originally it was to source a cheap bike and use it a few times before a triathlon but that's done now. I guess continued use is just because it's something different to running although I'll prkbably only manage a max of 2 rides a week


----------



## chunkytfg

Lovely ride with the GF early this morning before a bbq at 10am with some fellow triathlete mates.

21miles at 17.7mph! The GF is absolutely flying since we came back from the alps!!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

41miles @17.2mph with my brother, changed a few things this time. 
Fuelling as advised, got rid of horrid toe clips and bought shoes and pedals and moved my seat back about an inch. All made it so much easier


----------



## Stoner

Just did 7.5 miles at 9mph. Not the fastest butmy lack of speed was because I was accompanied by an 8 year old and a 10 year old, plus it was around the hills of South Wales! The kids loved it







despite needing a break every 1/2 mile for a drink...:lol:


----------



## Dannbodge

Did 80km on Thursday evening and another 55km yesterday.
Got another 80km planned tomorrow before a BBQ


----------



## chunkytfg

45 miles early this morning as the GF left at 7 I thought it would be rude not to take advantage of the early wake up call.

Dare I say it I was actually a bit chilly!


----------



## jenks

It certainly was chilly this morning. I've been going to work and back a few times while on nights this last 2 weeks, not something I have done before while on nights. Glad I had my packable showerproof jacket with me at 6 this morning. 
Only 10 miles home but really enjoyable with the quiet roads


----------



## chunkytfg

Another 29 miles today. Just did an out and back on the TT bike as I haven't ridden it in months. 

Plus I'm cycle commuting so another 8 today and another 8 when I finish tonight. 

Up to 95miles for the week already, another 15 commute tomorrow and a 70 mile sportive on Sunday and I should have a good week


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

42km @ 24.2kph, getting faster when riding by myself


----------



## Serkie

23 miles today around my local loop. Considering I haven't ridden in almost 12 weeks I felt remarkably good. Loving being back out on the bike again.

Velo South at the end of September is my training motivation now.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First solo 50km ride. Very enjoyable


----------



## jenks

Around 90 miles this week, work and back last 4 days. I took my Cannondale today for the first time. Significantly improved my PB both ways, Averaged out at 26.5kph
Happy with that as there was a 10 hour shift building cars in the middle of them.


----------



## jenks

Serkie said:


> 23 miles today around my local loop. Considering I haven't ridden in almost 12 weeks I felt remarkably good. Loving being back out on the bike again.
> 
> Velo South at the end of September is my training motivation now.


Good to see your back on the bike, a bit sooner than you thought too!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

83km, last 5 were so tough!


----------



## jenks

First 50 miler Jimmy? Getting some good mileage in.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Yep, first 50miler, think I have the bug! Each distance I've done, apart from the one with the bonk, I've felt good while on the bike. Decided to see what I'm capable of after being unable to get back to sleep at 5:50! Was also a little faster than my shorter rides too, I suck at hills though!


----------



## Serkie

Nice 37 miles (60km) ride this morning before it got too hot. Felt great, 17.8 mph average.


----------



## Dannbodge

60km on Thursday
75km on Friday
56km Yesterday (Hill Reps)


----------



## jenks

Just a few round trips to work, 70ish miles this week


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Hardly anything this week, just a round trip of maybe 5 miles to the end of the road to watch the source of today's major disruptions, The Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Classic!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

49km in France, didn't quite have time to get out to roads from the Tour De France so a circular route taking in some nasty hills with my brother


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

33km of a planned 83, now waiting for a lift!


----------



## Serkie

BigJimmyBovine said:


> 33km of a planned 83, now waiting for a lift!


Ouch nasty, rim failure?


----------



## Serkie

37 km sprint around my local loop last night. Don’t like the evenings closing in already. Was pretty dark by 8pm.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Tyre sidewall failed, tyre is 90miles old and brand new rim. Google suggests I'm not the only one on that make and model.

Props to Halfords, armed with only a bank statement as I'd lost the receipt and the fact that they had moved to a new system and showed no record of my transaction the tyre has been replaced with a different version and the difference refunded. Forgot to buy a new inner tube though!


----------



## Peter D

BigJimmyBovine said:


> 33km of a planned 83, now waiting for a lift!


That looks bad! I use those on my summer bike.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I only picked them due to the reviews and supposed puncture resistance. It was my first puncture and thought the damage seemed excessive so had a google while I waited for the support car (wife!), fairly generic search terms and I got a few forum posts on it as far back as 2014 which I now can't find!

Feeling around the bead on the new compared to old you can feel there is significantly more rubber around it.


----------



## Serkie

Grand Prix II’s are probably one of the most popular tyres out there with loads of positive reviews. I’m surprised to see a failure like that after so few miles. Not good.

I run those on my winter bike and haven’t punctured in two seasons. I find that they are quite harsh from a ride quality perspective though and wouldn’t run them on my summer bike.


----------



## MOB

96 miles at the Wiggle Steeple Chase Sportive yesterday. Gut problems half way round made the final miles very tough but finished in under 6 hours at 16.3mph average

I don’t think the longer distances are for me, I’ll stick to sub 60 and TT’s I think


----------



## Peter D

Wiggle Wye Valley Warrior (standard 66 miles). A bit wet, but got around ok!

Peter


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

88km, featuring dubious routing by Garmin Connect course creator, lunatic drivers and me falling sideways into a bush! Oh, and pain, lots of pain!!!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 83km. Might be time to move on from my second hand bike I bought to see if I enjoyed it into a brand new one the right size!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just 66km today


----------



## jenks

Back on the bike after a month off it, including 2 weeks all inclusive hols in Cyprus, so a bit heavier and a bit slower than normal 
22 miles round trip to work


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

12miles round trip to the shop, just moved from the Surrey hills to flat Lincolnshire. It may only be over a short ride but my average speed was 1mph faster even with a 10kg bag of cat litter on my back!


----------



## jenks

23 miles today. Amazing how much a month not riding reduces leg strength. Hoping to do a velodrome taster session later in the year so need to work on this


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

New bike day! Got permission for a quick ride between unpacking rooms, 12miles at 19.1mph


----------



## jenks

You can't tease us like that Jimmy, we need info on the new bike and pics


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It's a Focus Izalco Race with carbon frame in the battle grey. Only pic of mine is this rubbish one because the house is in progress.

My nearly local bike shop did me a really decent deal, I think partly because I was honest as soon as I walked in and saw his range was well above my budget so I paid nowhere near the Evans price.

Just the 12 miles so far but it's so much more comfortable, frame size is actually only 1cm bigger on paper but it feels right. It also feels fast, I'm pretty new and don't got what the internet reviews of bikes mean by the various buzzwords but to me it feels quick, it feels right and it feels comfy!

Tomorrow I'm testing it with a full practice round trip of my future commute, then I'm going to do a second lap for my first 60miler!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

62miles at 18mph in the end, speed really dropped off for last 15miles. Probably a case of going out too hard then not having the strength left.


----------



## jenks

Nice bike Jimmy


----------



## Serkie

Evans Ride-IT Berkshire Downs Sportive for me, long route which was 86 miles / 138km.

Harder than I thought it would be, but glad to get some bigger miles under the belt in preparation for Velo South (100 miles) end of the month.


----------



## muzzer

I'm new to bikes....well i haven't had one for nearly 15 years and bought another mountain bike.
A Voodoo Hoodoo for those who are interested, pictures will follow at some point.

Anyway, due to health issues i have to start slowly and ramp up. So....Sunday was 5 miles around the cycle lanes where i live and a quick blast through the woods behind the estate if you will.

Not very far and probably doing a good impression of Mr Hare's opponent but i'm enjoying having a bike again


----------



## Dannbodge

Had a pretty good week last week.
73km on Monday, 26km on Tues, 55km or Thurs, 18km on Fri and 78km yesterday.

Hopefully do something similar this week.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

29miles at 19.5mph, just don't have the legs to get it to the 20mph average in the wind!


----------



## Serkie

46 miles today around the hills of Henley on Thames.


----------



## jenks

A steady 22 miles with a mate today with a nice cake and coffee stop


----------



## jenks

A nice 26 mile run out today


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

32 miles, the wind was just relentless again and then it hammered down with rain!


----------



## jenks

39 miles today. The rain just about held off but a bit windy


----------



## jenks

22 miles round trip to work yesterday. A bit chilly at 6am


----------



## Dannbodge

78km yesterday, got another 75/80 tomorrow


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Couple of rides between 30 and 60km last week, seems to be a 360 degree headwind round here though!


----------



## jenks

A 20 miles round trip to work yesterday


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

46 slow time miles in the Lincolnshire Wolds.


----------



## jenks

23 miles round trip to the Derby Velodrome with the wife. We made use of the cafe, not the track. Reminded me I must book my taster session there.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

44miles and an invite to join the local cycling club from someone i got chatting to.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

50miles in awful weather and a puncture. Great first club ride, just about hung on to the faster riders when they pushed but hadn't much left if they had carried on


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Picked the wrong day for a first commute, slightly nerve-wracking on the ice and my bag gave me back ache but 30 more miles to the total


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

73miles at 16.9mph, club run plus 10miles either end to get home. Got dropped with another bloke on the way back, hills and the fast pace did for me.


----------



## piolim

I use my brother's bike twice a week and I recently reached 2 kilometers with it. Not a big deal though but it helped me remove some calories that day. I will try to reach more distance next time.


----------



## jenks

A steady 20 miles in the afternoon sun


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

58miles club run today and about 100 structured miles on the turbo over the last week and a half. Next year I will not be getting dropped on the hills!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

47miles today, coldest I've been on a bike! And 60miles on the turbo through the week


----------



## Serkie

Well done for riding now the weather has turned. I've not managed to get out in 3 weeks, need to sort that out ASAP.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Some Zwift FTP programmes and another club run of 65miles this week. Was very windy and I really struggled on the hills but we hit some decent speeds on the way back, I'm a broken man now though!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

More Zwift FTP work, and then a 47mile clubrun. Didn't let them talk me into the fast group so actually enjoyed it a lot more, had energy for a few hills and racing one of the others a little. Then had my first proper fall later on some wet leaves


----------



## jenks

Well done Jimmy on still getting out there.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

More Zwift through the week then a commute yesterday for a pointless 1 hour night shift. 15 miles each way, tried my hardest for 20mph average on the way back but caught a little headwind for the last few miles and dropped average to 19.5mph. Was a beautiful crisp night with no clouds and not a car in sight on the fen roads, kind of wished I'd stopped to enjoy it, happy with some of my segments though!


----------



## Sharpy296

I've got 3 hours to do today and 4 hours to do tomorrow, given the forecast it looks like it'll be all on Zwift.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

32 mile club run warm up then first ever time trial! Christmas fun 2up TT, slow and fast people randomly paired. Won it, more the other guys doing as I went off far too fast!


----------



## Sharpy296

BigJimmyBovine said:


> 32 mile club run warm up then first ever time trial! Christmas fun 2up TT, slow and fast people randomly paired. Won it, more the other guys doing as I went off far too fast!


Was that the sleaford wheelers one? Looked a good laugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Sharpy296 said:


> Was that the sleaford wheelers one? Looked a good laugh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it was theirs, I'd love to say it was fun but only once I'd finished, got my breath back and stopped trying throw up!


----------



## Sharpy296

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Yes it was theirs, I'd love to say it was fun but only once I'd finished, got my breath back and stopped trying throw up!


Haha. The joys of TTs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Yeah, I don't think I'll be doing a solo one for a while!


----------



## Sharpy296

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll be doing a solo one for a while!


It's my other hobby, I do quite a lot of TTs. I quite enjoy the suffering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Sharpy296 said:


> It's my other hobby, I do quite a lot of TTs. I quite enjoy the suffering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the attraction? Knowing that it's down to you to give it your all and that if you win or best your previous time it's all down to you?

I probably will have a go at some more in the spring when they start doing them again but I definitely prefer the longer sedate rides!


----------



## Sharpy296

That’s pretty much it, me vs the clock. It tends to play to my strengths as well. I’m good at just suffering and putting out reasonable power for a sustained period of time. I tried road racing but was tactically poor. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

35 windy miles today. No Zwift this week


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 150miles over 3 rides this week.


----------



## Serkie

Back into it over the last week, 4 x 30 mile rides done and feeling a lot better for it.

Big 2019 ahead...


----------



## Serious Performance

Bashed out the Festive 500 again over the Christmas period and a couple of other rides... Just under 600km in just over a week wasn't a bad way to see out 2018!


----------



## jenks

1st ride of the year and the 1st for 2 months. A windy 22 miles to ease back into it


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

74 horrendous windy miles!


----------



## norfolk nik

Only 28 miles today in minus 1 conditions.


----------



## jenks

25 windy miles today, the second half back into a headwind which was nice!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Only 2 miles, convinced the wife to buy a road bike finally so we just went up and down the road to make sure she was happy with the set up. So excited she will finally ride with me even if it's going to be slow and short to start.


----------



## Harryboi

20 miles a day commuting and then try and smash out an endurance ride at the weekend. seem to be using the car more and more since its cooled down too much for me


----------



## jenks

30 miles yesterday with a nice sausage and bacon cob in Darley Abbey Park half way through


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

120 miles this week, not bad with a stinking cold.


----------



## jenks

33 miles today. As always, a strong headwind all the way home!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> 33 miles today. As always, a strong headwind all the way home!


I'm sure it's a 360' headwind round here! I decided to drive in for the club ride today and typically it's the only time the wind would have been with me on the way home


----------



## Tykebike

Forget this roadie miles stuff, get into mountain biking and measure the smiles instead! Three hours in Wharncliffe and Genocide woods this morning and plenty to smile about.


----------



## Serkie

The first event of the year for me today, 75 miles (120 km) riding the Evans London Road Sportive.

6 weeks on the turbo trainer has paid off, felt great!


----------



## Kimo

Out the shed


----------



## jenks

23 miles round trip to work today, first one of the year. Bloody fresh at 5.30am!


----------



## Serkie

Not sure if it’s been suggested before but how about we set up a DW Strava club to log all these miles?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'm up for that. Just finished a 40mile reliability ride, cake time.

Ended up at 60miles for reliability ride and the "commute" either end, a decent speed for me of 17.4mph. Then a 12 miler to the shops with the wife, only averaged 11.2 but she's going further each time.


----------



## jenks

33 mile ride out this morning. Quite nice out there when the sun was out. I felt quite good until my TomTom app informed me cyclist my age average 1.5 mph more than me! Not on my bloody 13.5kg cyclo-cross bike with off road tyres they don't! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## norfolk nik

39 miles today. Average 16.2 mph in 360 degree norfolk winds.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just turbo work for me lately. A spur of the moment ramp test after an hour long workout felt a little easy shows a 10% improvement after 5 weeks though, pretty pleased with that. If it keeps improving I may end up a competent club cyclist!


----------



## Serkie

Just back from 3 days cycling in Mallorca. My first trip there but certainly not my last, absolutely amazing riding and routes. 160 miles and 14500 ft elevation covered in near perfect riding conditions.

View from Cap de Formentor:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Serkie said:


> Just back from 3 days cycling in Mallorca. My first trip there but certainly not my last, absolutely amazing riding and routes. 160 miles and 14500 ft elevation covered in near perfect riding conditions


Nice, looks amazing. Some friends are off there later in the year, one has asked if I'd be up for it next year.

On another note I've been sent a free month trial of Trainer road, does anyone want it? Would need an email address to send it too, and I think you need to put card details in to use it but can be cancelled before you get billed


----------



## Serkie

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Nice, looks amazing. Some friends are off there later in the year, one has asked if I'd be up for it next year.
> 
> On another note I've been sent a free month trial of Trainer road, does anyone want it? Would need an email address to send it too, and I think you need to put card details in to use it but can be cancelled before you get billed


Do it, it should be on every cyclists bucket list.

Highly recommend TrainerRoad to anyone looking to structure their training and make noticeable gains.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20 miles in the New Forest today, had planned 45 miles but my GPS wasn't playing route wise and the crosswinds weren't safe


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

35 windy miles, 10 of that being a timetrial


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

55 Thursday and 50 today


----------



## jenks

Can't get near my bikes, tonsillitis and now a chest infection in the last 3 weeks means I don't feel up to it.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just back from 45 windy miles!


----------



## muzzer

In about a weeks time, i’ll be doing about 4 miles a day so approximately 20 a week.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Quick try of some aero bars today.After saying I wouldn't ever do a TT again I did and quite enjoyed it so will be doing the club ones when I can. Found new muscle groups to ache though!


----------



## jenks

Just 8 miles today. I thought I would be ok but my chest disagreed. Taking cough medicine and cough sweets before I set off should have been a clue! 
I did wake the Cannondale from its winter slumber so now know it's all ok for bigger rides


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> Just 8 miles today. I thought I would be ok but my chest disagreed. Taking cough medicine and cough sweets before I set off should have been a clue!
> I did wake the Cannondale from its winter slumber so now know it's all ok for bigger rides


You had that horrible cold that seems to be doing the rounds? Took me weeks to get it off my chest, the throat and runny nose side of things only lasted 5 or so days

Just done the King Edward 100 with my brother, he only wanted to do the 100km version though and really struggled with the constant wind, asked me to drop him with 15miles to go!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 24miles today, slow 11 with the wife and 13 trying to find a decent riding position on the aero bars. They clearly do make a difference, I can only stay on them for a mile or so each time but knocked 25s off a little Strava segment 10km loop near me


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Couple more 20 mile rides and a 7mile TT. Took 2s off my 2up time at Christmas riding solo


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

62 yesterday and 60 today. Yesterdays return leg being the toughest ride I've ever had!


----------



## jenks

Out for a steady 17 miles today. My chest felt much better so time to start getting the longer rides in


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

16 with the wife Tuesday, her average improving every time. The local 7.8mile TT for me today, knocked 50s off my PB and now only a second off the target I set myself for the year


----------



## jenks

34 miles in the sun today, actually have a bit of sun burn on just 1 arm! ( I'm blond and burn easily) A new route today with 500m of climbing which is quite a lot more than my usual routes.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

22miles with the wife yesterday, her furthest and fastest average.

10mile TT for me today, took 4mins off my PB. I say PB but I've only done one 10 before and it was blowing 20mph then!


----------



## Serkie

70 mile local loop yesterday. First time on bike for 3 weeks and really felt it. Frustrating how quickly fitness tails off.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A nice 75 miles today, 55 for the club run then met the wife for 20 gentle ones


----------



## muzzer

About 6 miles on the excellent cycle network round our town with the wife. Sounds pathetic compared to bigjimmybovine but this is about the 6th time i’ve ridden a pushbike since i was 16 and having ill health, making sure i dont cause myself any issues.
The wife is disabled so 6 miles for us is a fair distance and it will only get further as time goes on.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It's not pathetic at all mate, every one has to start somewhere and everyone knows their own limits and what they can do with their body. Have realistic goals and just keep going as long as you enjoy it, don't try and increase too much too soon.

If it helps inspire you, the wife a few months ago struggled with 6miles, she's up to 20 with a break halfway round

I only got on a road bike for the first time a year ago and have built up over a year. For a few months before that I did 20mins on a static bike in the gym and struggled everytime. It did help me drop 4 stone, found 1 and a bit again though but I think that's where my body wants to be


----------



## muzzer

Yes i know and for a ‘flat’ town, there are a few hills around too so i’m getting the opportunity to push hard up the hills and rest on the flat. Mind you, until three weeks ago i still had another car and had become lazy. Now we only have the one car and i’ve walked all week to work, approx 2 miles and from now on i’ll be cycling so it will soon build up.


----------



## jenks

Well done Muzzer for taking the first step and getting back on a bike. The main thing is to enjoy it, that way you will do it again. 5 years ago I got a new bike and my first ride was 6 miles. 3 years later I completed a 100 mile ride. Enjoy it and the improvements in fitness, distance and speed will come


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Evening race against the wife, 2x 8 mile laps for her, 3 for me. First one home makes the dinner although I'm not sure how thats a prize!

Anyway I beat her but only just, she has found another 0.5mph over the other day. I had to work pretty hard and we were a lot closer to home when I caught her than I expected


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Club 10TT. 

Felt awful, couldn't get my heart rate up to where I needed it, legs felt heavy, horrendous wind, poor seeding leading to being overtaken by absolute machines before the half way turn. Ended up only 9s from my PB so delighted


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

40 miles of club run, felt good on the hills, well the few hills you get in Lincolnshire!

Enjoyed being at the front motoring into the wind as well, definitely getting stronger!


----------



## jenks

Derby spring sportive 80k today. Possibly my least enjoyable ride ever! Broke a spoke after 10 miles, then had horrendous cramp in both thighs for the last 20 miles. 15 mins slower than last year
Oh well things can only get better.


----------



## Serkie

jenks said:


> Derby spring sportive 80k today. Possibly my least enjoyable ride ever! Broke a spoke after 10 miles, then had horrendous cramp in both thighs for the last 20 miles. 15 mins slower than last year
> Oh well things can only get better.


Ouch - It's no fun when you're hurting and just want to finish a ride. Stick in there, you will feel the benefit of the ride in a few days once you've recovered.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

61miles at 18.4mph. Braved the fast group today but sat at the back to see how it was


----------



## muzzer

Well i finished my first week riding to work so in a week i’ve done 12.8 miles.
Chuffin hell my quads are sore, most of the work bound journey is uphill so i need a break once i clear the worst of the hills.
Home is fun as its almost entirely downhill and through some woods right at the end.

Been a while since i rode everywhere - 36 years to be exact - so just easing into it but it is my foreseeable future.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Sounds like you're hooked Muzzer! The sore quads will get better as you get used to it, a hot bath used to help mine as they could be agony for a few hours


----------



## jenks

Been suffering all week after riding through the cramp. Back on the bike today. 30 miles in 2 hours. Happy with that.


----------



## muzzer

Yesterday was 4.2 miles and i managed both ways without stopping for a break part way towards work. Progression is a wonderful thing, being ill for the rest of your life isnt so much fun it turns out.

Nevermind, at least the sun is shining which is good.


----------



## jenks

Trackers are good motivational tools Muzzer. My last 50 mile ride was truly awful but when I looked back it was still faster than my first one 2 years ago so I took the positives from that. Keep up the good work taking small steps forward and enjoying it


----------



## muzzer

Back on it today and ye gods my quads are sore, just a shame the weather looks like it is on the turn. Mind you by the time i get back up the hill through the woods i should be quite warm.


----------



## Kerr

I take it those around Aberdeen know about the bike races in Aberdeen today? 

There looks to be some stalls and activities to entertain.

We're going to pop in later.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Gentle 10miler with the wife Monday, 10mile TT + the 10miles to HQ Thursday, got a lift home after as I gave it everything and still was 21s outside my PB! A bike fit yesterday and 75 club run miles today, 65miles of that at an average of 19.3mph, my fastest over a reasonable distance yet so looks like the fit worked!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Interesting week! 15mile TT where I rode closer to 20, wrong turn! 40 windy miles Friday and 52 even windier miles today and no cake stop 😕

New toy has turned up though, single sided power meter so I can train outside rather than in the garage


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Monday night chain gang, touch slow for me at 20mph over 24miles. Suspect the next group up will be too fast though


----------



## Serkie

Been enjoying the decent weather with lots of riding recently, most loops around 45 - 55 miles.

Joined a local cycling club as well and giving their 10 mile TT series ago starting tomorrow. Hoping for something under 30 minutes!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Serkie said:


> Been enjoying the decent weather with lots of riding recently, most loops around 45 - 55 miles.
> 
> Joined a local cycling club as well and giving their 10 mile TT series ago starting tomorrow. Hoping for something under 30 minutes!


Have you TT'd before? I hated it at first but now love just competing with myself. You'll be looking for a second hand TT bike in no time and hoping that each week you PB!


----------



## Serkie

My last TT was about 25 years ago!

I train and ride to power so know it’s going to be a case of pacing. I know my FTP so will ride near to that for a few miles and then try and up the tempo gradually to the end.

Hoping to see some improvements over the summer on each TT. I’ll let you know how I get on!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've only ridden to heart rate for them so far, fitted my power meter the other day so hoping riding to power will get me a few seconds! Stravas estimate of power for the 10s has always been less than my FTP so to me as novice there is potential there


----------



## Serkie

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I've only ridden to heart rate for them so far, fitted my power meter the other day so hoping riding to power will get me a few seconds! Stravas estimate of power for the 10s has always been less than my FTP so to me as novice there is potential there


From my experience Stravas estimated FTP under reads by quite some margin. If you're consistently holding a 19-20mph average speed over 20 miles then I'd say you will be averaging 225-240W.

Riding to power has really changed the way I ride and has allowed me to pace longer rides much better. Rarely hit the wall these days from going out too hard.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It was 248 tested on the turbo quite a while ago, putting myself through that test hell outside on Friday as I noticed some decent numbers Monday!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

About 20miles trying to get the Garmin FTP test to work, first time it didn't record any results so I had a few minutes off and tried again. 251w which I'm not too disappointed with considering I'd already tried


----------



## Serkie

BigJimmyBovine said:


> About 20miles trying to get the Garmin FTP test to work, first time it didn't record any results so I had a few minutes off and tried again. 251w which I'm not too disappointed with considering I'd already tried


That's a great figure for a enthusiast cyclist. I'd be well happy with that.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I was hoping for a little more to be honest but I only had a few minutes off after the failed first attempt. The Garmin test is more ramp test than a 20min all out effort so maybe another go in the week after a proper rest.

The reason I want more is due to my weight, I'm 100kg so that only works out at 2.5w/kg, not amazing. Although I did hit a 5s average of 1455w which I do like!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

85miles at 17.2mph today, tried to get my hundred up after the weekly club run but the wind ended up draining my energy faster than I could replace it. Then the rain destroyed what little resolve I had left.

Garmin did one of its auto FTP calculations though and came up with 263w, so I got a new FTP, furthest ride yet, fastest 40km and most feet climbed for myself!


----------



## Serkie

84 miles at the Evans Ride-IT Woking Sportive (17.2mph Average).

Blooming hot.


----------



## jenks

Just a 22 mile round trip to work. A bit chilly at 5:30


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

56miles at 17.7mph average. Really struggled, legs felt heavy and slow, it seemed to take an awful lot of power just to hold position in the group. Annoying as I wanted an easy ride as I have a fitness test Tuesday so I was surprised when Garmin calculated another FTP increase to 266w. We also completed the ride 0.6 mph faster than the fast group over only 4miles less, they did do an extra 600 feet of climbing though


----------



## TomCatUK

Sounds like you guys are all smashing it. I was super into my bikes years ago however let it all slip by me. Have just started riding again. Just commuting at the moment but 8 miles each way is definitely enough for me at the moment. Hoping to get back into it and get fitter. 

Already ordered some new shoes and pedals. Soon it will be bikes I can tell.


----------



## shycho

Only a 4-5 mile commute for me each way, but it's starting to add up.
Just hit the 369 mile mark since getting my new bike back in March.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

44 miles at 18.5mph, 24 of that in a chain gang at 19.6mph. Re-found my mojo tonight after just over a week off after the other weeks awful ride.


----------



## jenks

23 mile round trip to work today. A little bit damp on the way back, did make me pedal a bit quicker though !


----------



## jenks

A couple of slightly longer round trips to work the last 2 days. 25 miles each day. 
73 miles in 4 days after hardly getting on the bike recently feels pretty good.


----------



## Serkie

66 mile exploratory loop through Hampshire yesterday. Hardly any wind, clear skies and not too hot. Perfect.


----------



## eddie bullit

95 mile getting ready for UK Ironman.:thumb:


----------



## hawkpie

60km on the road bike in the morning and then 25km on the MTB in the afternoon. Lovely weather up north.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First imperial century, 100.3 miles at 17 average. 

Points to note, SUNCREAM, SUNCREAM and more SUNCREAM!!!

Also don't race the former cat1 racer in a few sprints at 80 miles then start an impromptu chain gang for 10 miles or so to get the average back up after people kept stopping, it wont end well!


----------



## jenks

Well done Jimmy on joining the century club.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

An hour of intervals, trying the new Trainer Road outside workout.


----------



## jenks

25 mile round trip to work last night. 11 in, 14 home. Really feeling the benefit of riding more frequently. 6 am ride after an 11 hour shift, on my 13kg cyclo-cross on off road tyres. 350m of climb with a back pack on and this slightly overweight 49 year old averaged over 15 mph. 
I've bought some Continental GP4000 S2 tyres to replace the slow schwalbe luganos that came with my road bike so looking forward to getting them on.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

80 miles of club ride. Some shocking and out of order behaviour, and an unrelated crash


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Some Trainerroad outside stuff, an hour of very enjoyable intervals in the sun


----------



## jenks

Unable to get out and enjoy the weather on the bikes as they are 250 miles away from where I am. Been keeping the legs ticking over with 35 miles of walking in 4 days.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Well, yesterday I rode the hardest 30 miles for ages, the first time I've managed to get on a bike and ride the thing in over 18 months, I was just like a newbie learner, wobbling about to start with until it came back to me, even had the girlfriend telling ME how to ride LOL, still I didn't drop the bike, unlike a fool outside Sherburn that "Tried" to pull a wheelie as he left. he managed to chuck it 100 yards up the road. LOL


----------



## jenks

Wrong kind of bike, it's all about pedal power on this thread.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

60miles club run at 18.5mph average, none of last week's dramas! Trialling a new saddle, can't believe the difference, didn't realise that they weren't all agony on the behind!

Then for the last 4 miles home I did something I should have done a while ago. I turned the Garmin off, didn't ride to pace, heart rate or power, just sat up and enjoyed the view!


----------



## jenks

Got to enjoy the ride Jimmy! What saddle have you changed to? 
Just 20 miles today, 10 with the wife, her first outing this year. Then 10 on the road bike to check it over after fitting the new tyres. My fastest ever average so must be ok


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Those GP4000sii you have felt fast when I first got mine. On Michelin now though, had a nasty blowout on a new tyre GP4000sii a while back and although it was an isolated fluke didn't feel happy heading off solo

I'm demoing a Fizik Aliente R3 in large while I wait for the cutout version demo to be returned. Can't get in the drops with my current Prologgo, even with the more comfy R3 there is still pressure when I try and get aero!


----------



## THE CHAMP

47 miles for me today club run through the lanes in Kent


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A few training runs earlier in the week and the club 10mile TTs today. New PB, 28:08. Not fast compared to some of you but reasonable considering calves cramped with 1.5miles to go.


----------



## jenks

25 miles to work and back. Had a 7 mile race against a work mate in his car, knowing traffic getting out of work is quite bad. Only a bit of a laugh, but I won!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

60 on club run, some hard efforts. Turned GPS off after 54 again and cruised in. Rewarded with another calculated FTP increase!


----------



## Bill58

Spent last week riding the blue and red trails at Madie forest and Dalbeatie forest. Haven't a clue to the overall distance, just happy to survive without coming off my bike!


----------



## beambeam

Only 10km today but... that was my first cycle in a decade and only my second in the last 15 years. Was puffing quite hard not long in to it and I had to walk up a handful of slopes as didn't have the legs for it but quite chuffed to be honest as I've had two knee surgeries in the last six months and weigh 150kg! 

Looking forward to stretching out the rides further and further...


----------



## jenks

10k is a good first ride considering what you said. Won't take long to see improvement though, just get out and enjoy it.


----------



## jenks

25 miles today, 11 to work, 14 home


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

75miles at 18.5 average. Tough ride and on call now so a week off the bike


----------



## Serkie

78 miles today completing the White Roads Classic.

Mix of tarmac and chalk / dirt roads on a road bike = tough day in the saddle and lots of punctures.


----------



## jenks

25 mile work commute last night/this morning. Was going to try and do it 4 consecutive days but this mini heat wave might stop that.


----------



## jenks

25 miles again


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Nothing this week, on call and a very sore knee injury. Awaiting a doctor's appointment to try and find out what I've done.

Planning on meeting a mate midway between home towns in late August, can anyone recommend any 60-70ish mile rides around Leeds?


----------



## griffin1907

I’ve just done 21.5. Had my bike 2 weeks tomorrow. Also completed the Surrey - London 19 on Sunday.

This is kind of addictive!!!


----------



## shycho

600 miles... is the number my odometer ticked over too today. 

Only commuting to work, so it's taken about 5 months to get to that mark, but i'm sure that is close to a personal best for the year.


----------



## beambeam

jenks said:


> 10k is a good first ride considering what you said. Won't take long to see improvement though, just get out and enjoy it.


Thanks! Been out a couple more times since and getting better!


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

2 weeks off apart from an e-bike ride on holiday, 750m of climb in 16 miles and barely broke a sweat, things are the future!!! 

So back with a bang- 2 rides today, 45 miles in Yorkshire with a mate, hills definitely my nemesis! Then 25miles of chain gang when I got back, pre-warned them I would be off the back early due to previous ride but they wouldn't let me go til the 20mile point! Broken now!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

58 miles, 18.9mph average. No intermediates so ended up with the fast group. Only 6 started and 4 at the halfway point so no hiding in the group! Dropped myself at 58 miles and called in the support car, been through 4 litres of electrolytes/water at that point and both bottles were empty so best I stopped in the heat


----------



## garage_dweller

80.1 miles 4413ft climbing cycling back from a weekend at the caravan. 18.1mph average and it was a cracking afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

First rides after a month off the bike due to holiday. 25 miles on Friday, 29 miles Saturday then a gentle 13 miles with the wife yesterday.


----------



## KugaStu

5.5 m warm up, 10m TT, then 3 m, warm down this at 9am this morning with the temperate at 20 degrees..


----------



## jenks

A couple of 25 mile round trips to work in the last 2 days


----------



## jenks

Another 25 round trip to work, lovely quiet roads at 5 am and not too chilly.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A couple of 36mile round trip commutes. Managed 20+ average on way in due to no wind, pleased with that for wearing a back pack. Way home not so pleased, wind picked up and the fen roads are so exposed so 14mph average for 200w efforts!

At least cars were giving me space while I was blown around all over for the crosswind, some even allowed me up to a foot of clearance as they skimmed past


----------



## jenks

25 miles last night. 14 miles home at 3am. Nice and quiet.
Really happy with my new Lezyne 800lm front light. On unlit lanes at 3:30am it was like having car headlights on.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> 25 miles last night. 14 miles home at 3am. Nice and quiet.
> Really happy with my new Lezyne 800lm front light. On unlit lanes at 3:30am it was like having car headlights on.


Lovely time to be riding, decent light like you have and the roads feel like yours alone!


----------



## jenks

Mine and the spooky distant eyes that the light picks out. When I was younger I often went out at midnight for a ride. That was over 30 years ago and the roads were much quieter at midnight than they are now, virtual empty.


----------



## KugaStu

4.6m Warm up, 16m Hilly TT in a time of 40:04, 0.6m Warm down. Second TT this week, have a second wind for the end of the season.


----------



## jenks

Another 25 miles round trip to work overnight


----------



## Doctor D

Great to see so many riders contributing to this thread. Nice to see detailing enthusiasts like a pedal too. I'm sorry to say an hour on Zwift was all I could squeeze in tonight...

Ride safe everyone 

Shine on...


----------



## bigrace

Nearly chuffing killed me









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Another 25 miles over night to work


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

17miles including the club hill climb and freewheel competition.

Not many showed up, certainly none of the faster riders. Came mid table a few secs off third, not bad for weighing 100kg!

Snapped my cable tie on the freewheeling so got disqualified, still fun


----------



## jenks

My usual 25 mile work route. That take me over 800 miles this year and over 4000 miles since I got my new bike through cycle to work in April 2016. 
3.5K of that have been on my cheap Carrera cyclo-cross that cost £250 and has so far only needed a £10 free hub replacement and 1 spoke. Pretty good value that!


----------



## jenks

Another couple of 25 miles commutes the last 2 days


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

42 foul weather miles, first time out in 2 weeks. Bike is filthy and I was wet through but worth it!


----------



## jenks

28.5 miles today, mainly along a muddy, potholed cycle path. My bike has never been so dirty! Managed to get home and the bike washed before the rain came in though.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Hangover punishment ride to collect the car, 14miles. Just home and now the sun comes out and the roads dry up!


----------



## jenks

Nice one Jimmy, better option than driving last night. Also I bet you felt better when you got to your car. 

I didn't dry my bike properly after its quick wash on Monday so took the chain off today for a proper clean and it looked horrible, lots of surface rust. Decided to measure it for "stretch" and it's around +0.75% so a new chain on is way.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Didn't have loads to drink the night before so was able to make it a fairly hard effort, like you said I felt cured once home and showered! 

Put the bike away filthy though, not looking forward to that but had to get sorted to take the Mrs away for her birthday. She did allow me some time in the Giant store lusting after Propel Advanced though


----------



## jenks

25 mile round trip to work. 11 miles in then 14 miles home with 150m climbing at a steady 14mph. Not bad considering I've been awake over 20 hours!


----------



## jenks

Just 23 miles today, closing in on my 1000 mile minimum target for this year


----------



## Serkie

Slowly getting back on the bike after a few weeks off following the UCI World Championships Sportive up in Harrogate.

Completed the 92-mile route in horrible wet conditions, I was poorly dressed and spent most of the ride soaked through. Thankfully it wasn't too cold so it was just about bearable. Got through it and felt decent enough after finishing. The next day I felt terrible and ended up in bed for the week with some kind of cold/virus.

Moral of this story, invest in a decent rain jacket as I now have!

The route itself was absolutely stunning. Picture of me taken by my mate...








[/url]


----------



## jenks

25 mile work route on Monday


----------



## KugaStu

11.5 m TT in the RTTC National Closed Circuit Championship, riding 5 laps on the Thruxton motor racing circuit.


----------



## jenks

Just my usual 25 mile work route today.


----------



## jenks

27.5 miles today, taking me to 1020 miles for the year. Had to stop after a few miles due to an older lady in a small Kia driving into a lorry. Loads of cars just drove past! I was the only one who stopped to check if ok. I'm a trained first aider but fortunately not needed but I rang for police and ambulance just in case. She said she was following satnav any didn't see the stop sign! Both ok but her cars a write off.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

6.5mile test and adjustment ride of the new toy, trying to find my position. Don't worry, the saddle isn't still positioned there!!!
First bike I've built, similar spec to the pre-built Dolan sell and currently over £1000 less than they sell for!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20miles including the club's Xmas 2up TT. Unable to defend my title this year, 3rd out of 5 teams in the freezing wind!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

40miles, leaves me 95 short of my goal of 3,000 for the year.
Absolutely knackered today, thought it was because I've lost fitness over the last 2 months not being able to ride properly but it probably doesn't help my front wheel has seized...


----------



## jenks

Wow, good miles this year Jimmy. Is planning on going out today but the cold and wind put me off. Should be out with a mate on new years eve though.


----------



## steve67

Just finished a 12week build me up training on zwift.. including a FTP for good measure ..not been out as much this year but still managed 1500 miles on the Neo2 and 1500 on the road. . looking and planning a few bigger rides next year , already booked for Derby to Skegness...


----------



## jenks

29 miles today to Darley Abbey park in Derby for a cracking bacon and sausage cob. 
Just 1050 miles this year, must try harder next year


----------



## carrera2s

Last ride of year on Zwift 20 miles, takes total for year to 4800 miles a bit less than last year.:thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A week of Zwift trying to recover some fitness. Also did my first Zwift race, it was an experience. Not sure what there is to be gained from people entering the wrong category. It's an online virtual race with no prizes!!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20 miles, 2 falls and a very sore backside!


----------



## jenks

First ever turbo trainer session today. Got my old Raleigh mountain bike set up in the garage so no messing about setting up. Just a 10 min go on it to get used to it.


----------



## beambeam

Knocked out 22km yesterday, getting out about once a week on a really nice route near me that is fun and taxing at various points. Really impressed at how much my fitness has increased from cycling on top of my usual training... in fact, a recent cycle felt that much easier that when I was competing the following weekend I went in with so much confidence in my fitness that I came away winning the event. (Judo - now Scottish Open Champion).

Now I'm just trying to build up to commuting to work once or twice a week now but must admit I am nervous about traffic and whatnot.


----------



## jenks

Out on the bike for the first time this year, 23.6 miles, all painful and slow.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

beambeam said:


> in fact, a recent cycle felt that much easier that when I was competing the following weekend I went in with so much confidence in my fitness that I came away winning the event. (Judo - now Scottish Open Champion).


Congrats, that's some achievement!!!

First real long session on the turbo after my falls, free trial of Sufferfest so hurt myself with a 4DP test! Shows how much fitness I've lost with my infrequent rides lately, but it can only get better from now


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Zwift Crit race again, loads of fun this time. The sandbaggers and out of category racers disappeared down the road but instead of being between groups and maxing myself I ended up in a bunch, we worked together for 7.5 laps then I went for it taking 2 with me and beating them in a sprint! Knocked 1:21 off my previous time too


----------



## jenks

Second go on the turbo today. Just a 15 min ride with a 1 min sprint at 12 mins in followed by a 1 min cool down.
My none smart fluid roller turbo doesn't allow anything like Zwift, but it sounds more engaging so may have to look into it.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> Second go on the turbo today. Just a 15 min ride with a 1 min sprint at 12 mins in followed by a 1 min cool down.
> My none smart fluid roller turbo doesn't allow anything like Zwift, but it sounds more engaging so may have to look into it.


I started with this as a fairly cheap smart trainer when I got one. It was good enough for ERG mode workouts but because I only have one bike for on and off the trainer was inconsistent with the power figures if I took it off. It was also a little heavy handed and slow to react to short inclines but it definitely made workouts more interesting.


----------



## beambeam

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Congrats, that's some achievement!!!
> 
> First real long session on the turbo after my falls, free trial of Sufferfest so hurt myself with a 4DP test! Shows how much fitness I've lost with my infrequent rides lately, but it can only get better from now


Thank you, still quite chuffed about it!

Finally managed to get out there and start cycling to work. Always found it off-putting but with the roads so quiet just now I decided to chance it on my return to work (nights so even quieter) and it's been brilliant. Far easier and quicker than I thought it might be. 9km there, 9km home and 9km into work again tonight.

*EDIT: Ended up banging in a nice 97.5km for the four return commutes this week, delighted! Found it much easier as the week went on!*


----------



## norfolk nik

Took advantage of sun, last rest day before back on 12 hour duty to knock out 100 miles around Norfolk. Not fast but still had a good day. Might be suffering tomorrow.


----------



## Andyblue

norfolk nik said:


> Took advantage of sun, last rest day before back on 12 hour duty to knock out 100 miles around Norfolk. Not fast but still had a good day. Might be suffering tomorrow.


On a trainer or out riding ?


----------



## garage_dweller

I’ve been out the last three days, just local routes of about 20 miles. That takes about an hour, which I believe is around the government’s recommended time. 
I’d love to go out and do 100 miles, but going out for all that time doesn’t seem the right thing to be doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

I believe 1 hour max is the stipulation. I'm all for getting out on the bike, and can't wait until I'm well enough to do it. However as someone who is slowly recovering from covid can I ask you all to do the right thing.
This virus nearly killed me, don't be responsible for spreading it and killing people!


----------



## jenks

Started my re-hab today. A very steady 10 mins on the turbo trainer. 2 gears lower than normal and a lower cadence, keeping a careful eye on my heart rate. Felt good though.


----------



## norfolk nik

Great news youre on the mend.They are government guidelines. In rural norfolk I can ride nearly all day without seeing another cyclist. Hows that for social distancing. Far better than walking around the corner and seeing and having to cross the road every 5 mins.


----------



## jenks

1 hour is still 1 hour be it in rural areas or urban areas.


----------



## norfolk nik

Jenks I think you're getting a bit confused. There is no law only guidance. Even Michael Gove changes his opion daily in regard to quantity duration and distance. The guidance offers ADVICE saying up to one hour. There is no law/act/policy/mandate giving instructions for one hour. Thank you for your advice and I do wish you good luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## jenks

I'm not even close to being confused. I know that there are no laws on this. However in these times it is important to follow the government guidelines. 
Thanks for your kind words on my recovery. I think it's best I concentrate on that rather than continuing this argument.


----------



## Gas head

Seems a bit of a strange one this, discouraged from using a motorbike because of the risk of injury and yet cyclists can still go out in multiple groups 2 abreast on A roads forget the social distancing and similar risks to injury to that of a motorbike, at least this seems to be the case around my parts and travel to and from work, seems like its all been a bit of a holiday for some?
And yes I realise that there is a difference between exercise and leisure but isn't that what some cyclists are doing, its being used as a leisure activity not purely as exercise.
And I do have a carbon framed bike which has also been laid up during the lockdown


----------



## beambeam

Still commuting, 20 commutes so far and finding myself stretching out the trip home some mornings. Finding my cycling fitness really improving but I'm not a fan of the roads compared to cycle paths - I knew the roads were a state but until cycling in the bus lanes I had no idea just how bad they were!


----------



## norfolk nik

Quick little 37 miler. Only saw two other cyclists. Averaged 16.7 mph.


----------



## jenks

1st bike ride since being ill, just a very gentle 4.5 miles to see how my heart and lungs responded. Average speed was only 7 mph as had wife and son with me to keep me sensible. 
All good afterwards so time to start building some strength into my legs:thumb:


----------



## beambeam

Good to hear!


----------



## jenks

Managed to get out today, total of 9 miles. First half with wife and son, second half on my own. Average of a heady 11mph! 
No ill effects after but can't believe how much my legs hurt after such a short distance!


----------



## autonoob

10km is my goal every weekend, I also do walk my dog on a daily basis. I guess that this is my kind of fitness routine since I hate going to the gym.


----------



## jenks

11.3 miles yesterday at a very pedestrian 11mph. Not got any real strength back in my legs yet. Going to get out another couple of times this week.


----------



## beambeam

Nice to hear you are making improvements all the time. It'll come back.

Done about 500km since lockdown began, mostly just cycling 10km to work and 10km back. Really enjoying it now.


----------



## jenks

I didn't get out again last week due to the heat, not very often that's a problem in this country.
Anyway I did the same 11.3 mile route after work tonight. I managed it 6 minutes quicker along with a lower heart rate so happy with the progress.
Also did a gentle 25 minutes on my turbo trainer yesterday.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Back on the bike after 4 months off yesterday. Started with a 5mile crit race on Zwift to see how I felt and then an awful ramp test today to see how much fitness I've lost. The answer is a lot! 10 more days of isolation then I can get out and ride for real.

Glad to read those who have been ill or just taking up the sport are making improvements.


----------



## beambeam

Sold my GoPro 5 and bought the GoPro 8 recently, started to throw the odd video together. Apologies for the odd angle, the mount wouldn't fit on the thickest or narrowest part of my handlebar! 

This was about 30km out to South Queensferry from Edinburgh and back, lovely route that's pretty close to my house and takes me right along the water's edge as you'll see!


----------



## jenks

Did my current usual route after work yesterday, 11.5 miles, again slightly quicker than last week. Starting to feel the strength coming back into my legs.
I bet you can't wait to get back out there Jimmy. Turbos are ok but there's nothing like the real thing.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Yeah, I can't wait!

Tried Alpe Du Zwift yesterday which was horrendous, 2:33 total but I got up there. Lost nearly all the weight I gained while I was away so hopefully I can keep that up and lose another 10kg or so on top and get strong again.


----------



## beambeam

beambeam said:


> Sold my GoPro 5 and bought the GoPro 8 recently, started to throw the odd video together. Apologies for the odd angle, the mount wouldn't fit on the thickest or narrowest part of my handlebar!
> 
> This was about 30km out to South Queensferry from Edinburgh and back, lovely route that's pretty close to my house and takes me right along the water's edge as you'll see!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Zwift races then today a very quick 6.5 mile shakedown outside. It's a day early and will probably p*** people off but I'm far from the worst one for it. I've been pretty fed up for the last 4.5months and needed to get out.

Here it is with the new toys I was testing out, a set of Edco Maloja, it felt nice and fast, quick to accelerate and was only 2s off my PB for a segment while warming up.


----------



## Ant71

About to hit 10,000 miles on Zwift and not moved an inch. &#55357;&#56835;

Hopefully get out in the real world on Sunday.


----------



## jenks

Bike looking good there Jimmy, but bloody hell that's quite a rake between seat and bars. My backs aching looking at it! 

Got out today, continuing my ramp up I did 17 miles with 1000ft of climbing. Still taking it easy as only 13.5 mph but I'm more focused on getting some miles in my legs without any negative effects.


----------



## norfolk nik

Weather was good so a 65 mile ride. Surprising how much strength and fitness deteriorates in a short period.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> Bike looking good there Jimmy, but bloody hell that's quite a rake between seat and bars. My backs aching looking at it!


It's really going make your back ache to know I've had to bring it all the way up to get used to it again! I was comfortable with it right at the bottom but with the stem the other way up before my break and this year I'm so glad I didn't cut the steerer!

Need to massively work on my endurance, have almost none. Went for a 15mile ride with someone I used to crush and had to ask him to ease it several times, the spirit is willing but my body isn't!


----------



## jenks

I did the same 17 miles route as Saturday this morning. Heart rate lower again. Starting to see small improvements. I'm aiming to get out every other day now as I'm not having any reaction to riding and it will only improve things now


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

19miles at 17.9mph average. It's getting better again


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

30 miles at 16.5mph, endurance is coming back.


----------



## KugaStu

Did my 1st TT last week and have two more planned this week, still cracking out 22 minute 10's.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

KugaStu said:


> Did my 1st TT last week and have two more planned this week, still cracking out 22 minute 10's.


Wish I was that fast, 28s for me but built a cheap TT bike for this season. Shame I've been off the bike for so long and not ridden it, will wait til further improvements made riding my road bike before I get on it.

Furthest yet since I stopped today, 39 @ 17.3mph. the last 5 solo to get the car and recover my mate after his spike nipples unscrewed!


----------



## frisky

My wife and I were on a break in Wales 
Did a 40 mile loop that included part of the Ironman route 
But hilly ! It's not always about avs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Just back from a meandering 22 mile ride. This was on my heavy (14kg) cyclo-cross and averaged 13.5mph.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20+ mile Zwift race with a friend, his Dad and a couple of others. Legs failed me at the halfway point and I finished some 10mins behind. 

Forgot my water bottle so I'm definitely blaming that and not my poor fitness!


----------



## beambeam

https://www.strava.com/activities/3787650944

52.5km from my house, around some of the Pentlands and home again on Sunday. My longest cycle yet, last week I managed 40km! Delighted. Made another video:


----------



## garage_dweller

I bought a wahoo Kickr core turbo trainer last week and it was delivered on Thursday. In the old days I rode to work, before this working from home business, so set my wahoo ELEMNT bolt up to simulate my 20 mile ride home from work. The Kickr is an absolutely fantastic bit of kit, can't believe how realistic it feels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

garage_dweller said:


> I bought a wahoo Kickr core turbo trainer last week and it was delivered on Thursday. In the old days I rode to work, before this working from home business, so set my wahoo ELEMNT bolt up to simulate my 20 mile ride home from work. The Kickr is an absolutely fantastic bit of kit, can't believe how realistic it feels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love mine, got it around Christmas as I had a cheap Elite smart trainer that could barely react in time to Zwift, such a step up! The training programs it works with are really good too


----------



## garage_dweller

I’m using Sufferfest at the moment as there’s a 60 day free trial, I’ll switch to Zwift after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Just a steady 11.5miles for me averaging 14mph. Top Speed was 38.2mph which is by far the fastest I have been. Really getting into Road Cycling and getting more and more confidence with each ride. It’s hilly round here but even on a relatively flat route, still climbed 715ft.


----------



## jenks

Just back from a 20 mile ride with 1100 ft climbing. Averaged 14 mph, but more importantly my average heart rate is coming down showingy health and fitness are coming back after my bout of covid.
My holiday to Cyprus got cancelled last week so instead of 2 weeks relaxing and drinking my plan is plenty of rides to keep improving.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A couple of gentle cycles with the wife to finish the week. Managed to convince her to cycle today by suggesting we went to the next village down to look at some potential houses but she admitted that secretly she was beggining to really enjoy cycling on the way there!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

30miles to the in-laws, weather forecast looked great but no, 10miles in it rained hard and headwind all the way there. Fitness is coming back, my highest average power for a ride that isn't a TT so can thank the headwind for something!

Also need to buy some kind of camera, white Merc pulled out in front of me after eye contact then slammed on, just missed his front end with the bike, he pulled out behind me, waited for traffic to clear and gave me a close pass. I strongly believe the second pass was a punishment pass for his mistake


----------



## bluechimp

jenks said:


> Just back from a 20 mile ride with 1100 ft climbing. Averaged 14 mph, but more importantly my average heart rate is coming down showingy health and fitness are coming back after my bout of covid.
> My holiday to Cyprus got cancelled last week so instead of 2 weeks relaxing and drinking my plan is plenty of rides to keep improving.


What was your average heart rate on this one mate?


----------



## jenks

On that one it was 136bpm average.

Just back from my longest ride this year, 31 miles on cycle paths on my cyclo-cross bike. 14mph average with heart rate down to 133bpm.
Nice flapjack and coffee at Darley Abbey park cafe


----------



## jenks

Only managed 12.3 miles today. I was going along nicely, average around 15.5mph then a sudden, POP! followed by, hiss. One ruined Conti GP4000S 2. A nice slice through the rubber. 1st puncture in around 4000 miles so can't complain.
I had 2 spare tubes but no tyre so called out international rescue, AKA ,The Wife.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

12mile sighting ride near Windermere, Garmin route didn't want to play so turned around. In the words of my mate, this "flatland fanny" is going to try some climbing over the next week!


----------



## Derekh929

33 yesterday 20 today


----------



## frisky

40 yesterday and 68 today 
Canon yesterday, steel today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

16.5miles of a 38mile route around Windermere, forgot water bottles, Garmin turn by turn navigation wasn't and developed an inexplicable fear of descending in the wet. Even walked a few down hills. Decided it was best to call it off


----------



## jenks

Just back from an early morning 32.5 miles. Starting to get warm out there so glad we started at 9am.
Lots of families out with kids meandering along the canal/cycle paths so happy with the 14 mph average.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Tried my loop for 3rd time on last day of holiday last week. Garmin sort of played navigation but some of the roads were sketchy to say the least, found a main road and home for 20miles total.

Serviced the bike this weekend and took it for an 18mile shakedown today, forgot how good 105 shifting could be. Garmin worked for 2 miles then turned off, not even navigation today, just route tracking. It's just over a year old and not impressed


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Tried my loop for 3rd time on last day of holiday last week. Garmin sort of played navigation but some of the roads were sketchy to say the least, found a main road and home for 20miles total.
> 
> Serviced the bike this weekend and took it for an 18mile shakedown today, forgot how good 105 shifting could be. Garmin worked for 2 miles then turned off, not even navigation today, just route tracking. It's just over a year old and not impressed


Same issue I had with the Garmin I had, lasted a couple of years. Bought a wahoo and it's been perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A new Garmin update this morning followed by a 28mile smash then a 10mile cool down to help the wife out at work. 

Garmin worked today but only used for route tracking, although interestingly I followed a blokes route from Strava and his version was 3 miles longer than mine. Just need to check it was turn for turn


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Couple more 30+ mile smashes! Still need to get some longer endurance rides in


----------



## jenks

Just a steady 26 mile ride today. Lovely out there today


----------



## garage_dweller

Just out for and hour this morning, only managed an hour as I got up a bit late, did just over 17 miles and 928 feet of climbing. 

Looks like I’ll be on the turbo tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrera2s

30 in the afternoon sun :thumb:


----------



## jenks

26 miles this afternoon. Getting a bit chilly by 6pm


----------



## garage_dweller

Did 79 on Friday evening with just over 4000ft of climbing, heavy legs on Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

Out for 3 1/2 hours in Wharncliffe and Greno Woods yesterday. Miles - no idea, smiles - plenty.


----------



## jenks

30 miles off road in the morning sun


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Few 30mile rides last week then a Zwift race yesterday. Set myself a target of finishing middle of the 47 other D cats, finished 10th and once the out of category riders removed 2nd. FTP climbed again and fat boy here nearly exceeded the category limits too. Now to lose a few kg and keep working at it, one day I might even be able to go up hill!


----------



## jenks

Bit of an odd one today. Set out to do a 25-30 mile ride but just didn't have it in me. Heart rate high, breathing heavy and head pounding. Decided to knock it on the head after 5 miles and headed home so only did 10 miles.
Ok now after a cuppa and some fruit pastilles for a sugar hit.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Still suffering the after effects of your illness there Jenks?

50 Friday, bonked after 42 due to bad fuelling, foolishly skipped the cafe at 40miles because it looked busy and I thought it's only 10 home. 2miles later lying in the grass, with a gel and some water to get me the 8 home!

75 today on a small socially distanced clubride, longest ride this year featuring some sprints, some attacks, and some long sustained efforts. Lots of fun but my lack of endurance showing towards the end


----------



## jenks

I'm not sure what caused it Jimmy. I've done a few 30ish mile rides recently at steady pace without issues but have got ongoing heart and lung issues from the covid. They are improving with time and the rides do help.
I'll put it down to an off day and get back out in a couple of days


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Club Hill Climb competition today, some big club names involved. A solid lower end of the mid table for me but I'm happy with that at 105kg compared to the racing snakes! I needed 386w avg for 3:26 to finish there, winner did 406 to complete it in 2:23


----------



## jenks

After last weekend failure I'm happy to have done 27.5 miles today. Was taking it steady but still did 14mph.
Must have been just an off day last weekend


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

16 miles to work and 16 home again yesterday. Love riding in the dark as it seems to make every car driver extra cautious when passing.

Was also my first rides after using an inhaler, what a difference that has made. Been ignoring an issue for years where after extended hard efforts I sound like a professional smoker, hacking, wheezing, tight chest and struggling for a full breath. I just kind of assumed it was normal, only really noticed after the hill climb that no one else was doing the same!

Spoke to a doctor Monday and a tentative diagnosis of Exercise Induced Bronchospasm, use the inhaler before exercise and start some tests next Wednesday, easily treatable and not very serious fortunately


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

60 windy miles today, just 3 of us for the club runs


----------



## jenks

Just back from a 27.5 mile ride in the glorious sunshine. A little bit quicker than last time with a lower heart rate so everything going in the right direction.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

60 mile reduced numbers club run. Very windy, think I'll be moving indoors to the turbo soon


----------



## beambeam

50th commute to work on the bike completed and this morning on the way home I ticked over 1000km cycled since March. Well happy to have reached that personal target so now I'm going to try and get 1000 miles before the end of the year.

Bike is quickly beginning to make a few creaks and clicks now so think a new chain, cassette and other bits may be needed soon.


----------



## jenks

1000 miles is a good target beambeam, it's been mine for the last couple of years. This year it will only be 500 miles. 

Evening ride today, dark when I got back, still wearing sunglasses! 23.5 miles bringing me up to just under 400 for the year


----------



## garage_dweller

Just out for an hour this morning from 7:30am, was 2 degrees so took me a while to get going

Regarding annual mileage I used to aim for 6000 miles a year, did a 20 miles each way commute all year round so easy to get the miles in. Managed to beat my target every year for 6 years but didn’t bother adding up the miles last year as I got bored of trying to beat the previous years every year. No idea what I did last year, could find out by checking by computer I suppose. Working from home since March, still getting the miles in but it’s all been proper pleasure rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

That's some impressive mileage. And some commitment to commute that far on a bike every day.

Just out of curiosity, do you do any preventative maintenance? Changing parts at regular intervals? 

Curious as I've swapped my chain twice and cassette once in 5k miles


----------



## jenks

Just done my longest ride in 18 months, 42.7 miles. Bit chilly and a bit wet at times but smilling most of the time


----------



## garage_dweller

jenks said:


> That's some impressive mileage. And some commitment to commute that far on a bike every day.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you do any preventative maintenance? Changing parts at regular intervals?
> 
> Curious as I've swapped my chain twice and cassette once in 5k miles


Well I've got three different t bikes to use, full winter bike, summer bike and full on sunny day race bike so that spreads the load.

Winter commuter got a new chain, cassette, and tyres in October to prevent mechanicals half way home across a pitch black moor. So changed after 3-4K miles.

I have a chain checker so use that to replace the chain when it's stretched too far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Thats my philosophy, I'd rather replace parts before they fail. Don't want a failure on the way to work, or even worse, on the way home.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

60 mile club run, then a 7mile cool down without Garmin so no chasing numbers. Route specially selected for its constant headwind or heavily rutted roads! Amazing cafe stop though


----------



## Deathstar

Around 14 for me today, went to Gisburn Forest and binned it after 2 miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A Zwift Crit Race for me today, only chance I've had all week.

Ended up with the front group of people off the line, threw my tactics away and had a go at staying with them knowing that probably 90% were racing at least 1 cat lower than they should. Managed four laps before they dropped me on the small climb, then had no-one to work with for the last 4 laps. Finished disappointed til I realised I'd beaten my best time


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20 solo yesterday with no ride tracking, just enjoying myself. 70miles today with a few of the club, first time in a long while my thighs have ached so much at the end and a huge attack of cramp trying to unfold myself out my wife's Mini a few hours later!


----------



## beambeam

40km around Loch Leven yesterday, we had planned to do 5 laps as it's a decent trail and wanted to bag 100km but after the second lap my mate was struggling and I was only too happy to bail because I found it boring! The weather changed not long after so I was happy with my decision.

Was out on some trails near Perth on Monday and had this epic ****-up... warning beforehand, some foul language:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

65miles with 2 others. Legs didn't want to play at all, felt like I had no power in reserve. Others suspect I'm coming down with something and dehydrated, smashed through 4 bottles when I'd normally have plenty left in my second one!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A couple more rides leaving plenty of time between each, Zwift and real life. Feel like I've got nothing still. stepped off less than halfway into a Zwift race with friends the other day, and 12 miles today. Feel I've got my normal power for a few seconds then barely able to turn the cranks


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

150miles since Wednesday. First being 12 miles to see how I'd recovered from my mystery illness and all increasing in length and intensity until today's longer slower ride with a mate.

Need new winter tyres though, rusty beads poking through the sidewall and a double puncture on my current Gatorskins


----------



## Derekh929

86 miles for me this week weather been great just a bit cold on early morning ride yesterday and today


----------



## garage_dweller

136 miles for me this week, all on the turbo. Absolutely loving the KICKR and Zwift, following a training plan is making a big difference. I’ve been riding lots of miles for years but it’s never been targeted. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Plenty of miles since my back recovered. 6 outside and the rest on Zwift. Friend has a little weekly race thing going with his friends and family so enjoying those.

Also good that my fitness has maintained so far this winter so hopefully I won't spend all spring rebuilding. In fact it may have even improved, yesterday's race took 48mins and averaged 7w less than my FTP but never felt like I was maxed until we pushed the last few km


----------



## jenks

Just over 20 miles this morning. Not been on the bike since the beginning of Oct so was hard going!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Some more Zwift and managed to get outside on Sunday.

Won the weekly race today, 18 hard miles. Sunday was 45 miles and suffered for half of them, clearly not doing enough endurance despite thinking I was maintaining fitness


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Some more Zwift and managed to get outside on Sunday.
> 
> Won the weekly race today, 18 hard miles. Sunday was 45 miles and suffered for half of them, clearly not doing enough endurance despite thinking I was maintaining fitness


Which race did you do on Zwift? I've been doing the Zwift racing plan and it's hard going

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

garage_dweller said:


> Which race did you do on Zwift? I've been doing the Zwift racing plan and it's hard going
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was a closed event with a friend and his family plus others they know.

Normally I do the 8 lap crit races if I'm solo, I'm D class due to my weight, 270+w gives me 2.59w/kg but there are so many cheats and sandbaggers I'll just about manage a mid table result averaging close to FTP

I started that Zwift Racing program and noticed quick improvements over the first weeks but then my back went and I didn't finish it. The race simulations were brutal though, got off the bike knowing you'd done a session!


----------



## VAG-hag

garage_dweller said:


> 136 miles for me this week, all on the turbo. Absolutely loving the KICKR and Zwift, following a training plan is making a big difference. I've been riding lots of miles for years but it's never been targeted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is something I really need to consider. I got a bike this time last year, rode it loads over summer and shed some serious flubber (I'm 17 stone) I'm looking forward to spring to get back into it but a turbo sounds like a plan


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

VAG-hag said:


> This is something I really need to consider. I got a bike this time last year, rode it loads over summer and shed some serious flubber (I'm 17 stone) I'm looking forward to spring to get back into it but a turbo sounds like a plan


They are worth it, you can just get on the turbo and smash a workout in 60mins without worrying about the weather etc. The initial gains are huge going from unstructured to a programme too and some of the apps/programmes make it fun. Depending what you want to achieve you don't have to spend a fortune either, I started with the Elite Smart turbo sold by Halfords for sub £200 at the time but have moved on to Kickr Core. Be wary if you buy from Facebook Cycling groups as there have been cases of people scamming using pics from other people's ads


----------



## VAG-hag

BigJimmyBovine said:


> They are worth it, you can just get on the turbo and smash a workout in 60mins without worrying about the weather etc. The initial gains are huge going from unstructured to a programme too and some of the apps/programmes make it fun. Depending what you want to achieve you don't have to spend a fortune either, I started with the Elite Smart turbo sold by Halfords for sub £200 at the time but have moved on to Kickr Core. Be wary if you buy from Facebook Cycling groups as there have been cases of people scamming using pics from other people's ads


Thanks for the info mate, I'll have a look at the devices you mentioned. So is zoom a software application that you use with the kickr?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Zwift is yes, makes your training more into a game. There are others I've never used so can't vouch for such as Rouvy and B-cool and then there are things like Trainer Road, and Sufferfest which are a purer more numbers based training program.

In simple terms, and someone else can probably add to this, there are several different types of trainer;

Wheel on, and direct drive. Each of those is available in smart or dumb types.

Wheel on the bike clips into a frame and you tighten a roller against the tyre. I found my numbers weren't as consistent as I took the bike on and off, tyre pressures changed etc.
Direct drive you have a cassette on the trainer and remove your wheel to fit the bike. On mine i find the readings consistent even if the bike has been off and refitted.

Dumb trainers you manually adjust resistance to achieve the power you need and pedal.
Smart trainers can be used as a dumb trainer but preferably they can be controlled by one of the programmes above to help you hit power targets etc. Most also have a sim mode to work with Zwift etc where as the gradient changes the trainer adjusts the difficulty, going uphill it will make it harder, ride downhill it's easier etc. I pair mine with my laptop but you can use tablets, iPads, phones etc. They use Bluetooth or ant+

It is possible to use sensors to convert dumb trainers to semi smart but it's not as accurate


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> It was a closed event with a friend and his family plus others they know.
> 
> Normally I do the 8 lap crit races if I'm solo, I'm D class due to my weight, 270+w gives me 2.59w/kg but there are so many cheats and sandbaggers I'll just about manage a mid table result averaging close to FTP
> 
> I started that Zwift Racing program and noticed quick improvements over the first weeks but then my back went and I didn't finish it. The race simulations were brutal though, got off the bike knowing you'd done a session!


The Zwift racing program is very hard, my legs are done in. But I've packed it into 4 weeks so that hasn't helped. Easy week this week thankfully. Got a fairly hard session this morning, one easy session then resting for 2 days

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Crit City 8 lapper today. Entered the Ds knowing that I'll probably have to move up to the Cs next time.

Greated with a telling off from Zwift that based on my power data maybe I should reconsider what category. Stayed in the Ds, flat out for 25mins, no cone of shame. Finished 6th on the road at bang on category limit, everyone above was out of category or suspiciously low heart rate on Zwift power.

Also recorded quicker times than a fair few Cs and 1 B!


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Crit City 8 lapper today. Entered the Ds knowing that I'll probably have to move up to the Cs next time.
> 
> Greated with a telling off from Zwift that based on my power data maybe I should reconsider what category. Stayed in the Ds, flat out for 25mins, no cone of shame. Finished 6th on the road at bang on category limit, everyone above was out of category or suspiciously low heart rate on Zwift power.
> 
> Also recorded quicker times than a fair few Cs and 1 B!


Good work. The 2:45 race?

I've got 3 rest days on the Zwift race program which I really need as my legs are tired. Then week and have left of the program before I give some races a go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Yeah, the 2:45 race. Quite a big field, 46 people in the Ds, and the first time I've seen the anti sandbagging measures. 

For some reason it didn't give me info on other riders as I went round so I was having to try and guess where I was in relation to others in the category by yellow dots on the map. I kind of liked it, drags everyone down to my level as I can't read others instantaneous W/kg readings without my glasses and I can't ride with them on!

Do you have any idea what races you plan on entering? I avoid anything with a hill as I'm having to drag over 100kgs around


----------



## Derekh929

90 miles last week, this week 38 miles so far


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Yeah, the 2:45 race. Quite a big field, 46 people in the Ds, and the first time I've seen the anti sandbagging measures.
> 
> For some reason it didn't give me info on other riders as I went round so I was having to try and guess where I was in relation to others in the category by yellow dots on the map. I kind of liked it, drags everyone down to my level as I can't read others instantaneous W/kg readings without my glasses and I can't ride with them on!
> 
> Do you have any idea what races you plan on entering? I avoid anything with a hill as I'm having to drag over 100kgs around


In the races I've done I don't really look at other riders, I just go as hard as I can.

No idea what races I'll do, I like climbing so the hills don't bother me. I'll probably pick one where the loop has featured in the training plan, that would make sense.

For the races I've done before I didn't do a warm up, apart from spinning my legs for a few minutes . So the first 20 minutes were 'oh **** I can't do this I'm going to die' then I settled down and thought probably only 10-15 minutes to go I can hang on.

I'll be doing a proper warm up for my next race 

And to keep things on topic, 78 miles over the last 7 days. Low for me but that's because the training plan hasn't been about miles, plus 30 minute recovery ride yesterday and no riding today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Usually do 80-90 miles on a Sunday morning, but Storm Bella may have spoilt that. No fun hitting the deck on ice, so it may be a run on the MTB tomorrow or a climb in the Alps on Bkool.


----------



## ridders66

I use Bkool, I prefer it to Zwift, there are hundreds of thousands of routes, there are loads with video footage which makes it more realistic, there are loads of rides in the Alps or Pyrenees, and it's half the price of Zwift each month.


BigJimmyBovine said:


> Zwift is yes, makes your training more into a game. There are others I've never used so can't vouch for such as Rouvy and B-cool and then there are things like Trainer Road, and Sufferfest which are a purer more numbers based training program.
> 
> In simple terms, and someone else can probably add to this, there are several different types of trainer;
> 
> Wheel on, and direct drive. Each of those is available in smart or dumb types.
> 
> Wheel on the bike clips into a frame and you tighten a roller against the tyre. I found my numbers weren't as consistent as I took the bike on and off, tyre pressures changed etc.
> Direct drive you have a cassette on the trainer and remove your wheel to fit the bike. On mine i find the readings consistent even if the bike has been off and refitted.
> 
> Dumb trainers you manually adjust resistance to achieve the power you need and pedal.
> Smart trainers can be used as a dumb trainer but preferably they can be controlled by one of the programmes above to help you hit power targets etc. Most also have a sim mode to work with Zwift etc where as the gradient changes the trainer adjusts the difficulty, going uphill it will make it harder, ride downhill it's easier etc. I pair mine with my laptop but you can use tablets, iPads, phones etc. They use Bluetooth or ant+
> 
> It is possible to use sensors to convert dumb trainers to semi smart but it's not as accurate


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

ridders66 said:


> I use Bkool, I prefer it to Zwift, there are hundreds of thousands of routes, there are loads with video footage which makes it more realistic, there are loads of rides in the Alps or Pyrenees, and it's half the price of Zwift each month.


A few people in the cycling club say good things about it, if the guys I race against were willing to give it a go I'd try it but until then I need Zwift to race against them on.

And on the subject of races, another private race today. Second last in a field of 7, 18 miles of Richmond UCI course. Those little climbs really don't suit me, hung on for the first one but went well into the red for it, had nothing over the top and over the next lap dropped back from front to 6th and lost a huge amount of time


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> A few people in the cycling club say good things about it, if the guys I race against were willing to give it a go I'd try it but until then I need Zwift to race against them on.
> 
> And on the subject of races, another private race today. Second last in a field of 7, 18 miles of Richmond UCI course. Those little climbs really don't suit me, hung on for the first one but went well into the red for it, had nothing over the top and over the next lap dropped back from front to 6th and lost a huge amount of time


I wouldn't worry about it, some days you're the hammer, some days you're the nail.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It's still fun, I just warned them beforehand that despite them saying so I certainly wasn't the man to watch on that particular course!

Promised me a flat one for next time, I'll just throw in a few hard dummy attacks early on so they get a taste of how much I suffer in the hills!


----------



## ridders66

Crappy day today, vicious headwind and heavy hail showers, I usually do 80+ miles in the hills but chickened out today, didn't want to go near the hills as it had forecast ice, so I went towards the coast, did 53 miles, sand blasted with hail, battered by the wind, couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 18mile race today, Sands and Sequoias for those who know it on Zwift. Had some breathing difficulties on the climb and ended up hitting the inhaler a few times before cruising home the last 10km with 2 others who'd been dropped. First time that exercise induced asthma has really hit me on the turbo, putting it down to the cold dry air in the garage. Wife could hear my breathing and hacking from the lounge through 2 solid walls.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Started a free trial of Bkool, did the tutorial after promising the wife I'd take it easy after what happened yesterday. Finished the free trial and straight onto smashing myself round the Velodrome for 15km, kind of fun and fancy trying a real one now.

Also in trouble with the wife now, apparently take it easy actually means that...


----------



## garage_dweller

I'm still doing the Zwift racing training plan, 3 rides to go and that's it done. 
Did the Zwift Racing - Volcano Climb Forward training ride on Wednesday late afternoon, which was 1h15, then went straight into the ZHQ FutureWorks Circuit Race - Anti-sandbagging cat C race. Legs were tired after the training ride but came 25th. 
I was in the front group but my headphone cable brushed against the screen on the companion app on my phone and changed the camera angle, totally lost my focus and I went from 2nd to 26th with less than a mile to go 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

I prefer the Bkool to Zwift, better thanks to the video footage, more routes and half the price of Zwift. Did a fairly quick 24 miler tonight.


BigJimmyBovine said:


> Started a free trial of Bkool, did the tutorial after promising the wife I'd take it easy after what happened yesterday. Finished the free trial and straight onto smashing myself round the Velodrome for 15km, kind of fun and fancy trying a real one now.
> 
> Also in trouble with the wife now, apparently take it easy actually means that...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

ridders66 said:


> I prefer the Bkool to Zwift, better thanks to the video footage, more routes and half the price of Zwift. Did a fairly quick 24 miler tonight.


It was cos of what you said the other day that I thought I would give it a go. It seems OK, clunky interface and was sparsely populated too. Obviously just me for the tutorial, then in the Velodrome there were 5 others, 2 of which were ghostly blue outlines that never moved. I think the most one of the other routes on the front page had was 21 but it wasn't one I fancied. The numbers could be user error though as I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing.

I seem to have a choice of 25 or so routes on the front page then there is a bewildering number in the search, can you recommend any favourites? I much prefer the flats due to being fat!

And on the subject of being fat, the 7.1% incline in the tutorial felt daft. I was grinding away thinking this is nails, then realised I was still in the big ring!

EDIT: I'm sold, just found the club TTs on there!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

garage_dweller said:


> I'm still doing the Zwift racing training plan, 3 rides to go and that's it done.
> Did the Zwift Racing - Volcano Climb Forward training ride on Wednesday late afternoon, which was 1h15, then went straight into the ZHQ FutureWorks Circuit Race - Anti-sandbagging cat C race. Legs were tired after the training ride but came 25th.
> I was in the front group but my headphone cable brushed against the screen on the companion app on my phone and changed the camera angle, totally lost my focus and I went from 2nd to 26th with less than a mile to go
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the companion app can be either perfect or the worst thing ever, sometimes its flawless and other times it wont connect or just sits there not updating.

Shame about the 2nd place, just means you'll have to do it again now! I normally balls up when I have a drink and find I've lost a wheel


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another Zwift race with friends. Second to the alien who managed to hold close to 4.5w/kg for the 15 mile race!

Tried the new Serpentine 8 route, a little pre race recce and I went with an MTB rather than a road bike. Definitely the right choice


----------



## garage_dweller

I did the Zwift fondo today, just the short one as didn’t have much time, so 32.9 miles. 

Came 330th of 3679 riders so pleased with that. Also upped my ftp from 203 to 222 which is 3.1w/kg, so delighted and shows the training plan I’ve been doing works. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Too icy to go out on the road bike here, so did 30 miles on my work bike with my ice spiker tyres on, then climbed Alp d'Huez on the turbo, followed by 160 laps of the Luis Puig velodrome.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A few different rides and some miles racked up there Ridders.

Garage Dweller, always nice to see a new FTP after a ride, decent result too. Wish my FTP gave me 3.1w/kg though!


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> It was cos of what you said the other day that I thought I would give it a go. It seems OK, clunky interface and was sparsely populated too. Obviously just me for the tutorial, then in the Velodrome there were 5 others, 2 of which were ghostly blue outlines that never moved. I think the most one of the other routes on the front page had was 21 but it wasn't one I fancied. The numbers could be user error though as I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing.
> 
> I seem to have a choice of 25 or so routes on the front page then there is a bewildering number in the search, can you recommend any favourites? I much prefer the flats due to being fat!
> 
> And on the subject of being fat, the 7.1% incline in the tutorial felt daft. I was grinding away thinking this is nails, then realised I was still in the big ring!
> 
> EDIT: I'm sold, just found the club TTs on there!


There are so many rides on there, you can search by area, and set the distance etc in the search area. I love it! I did 160 laps of a velodrome the other day, after climbing Alp d'Huez. I was in a big bunch of riders on the track and we kept switching places.


----------



## jenks

Making use of having to isolate due to track and trace.
Easing into this season with a couple of 20 mins turbo sessions this week. Going to do 30 mins on Friday


----------



## ridders66

20 miles on the turbo against 130 others. Looks like this will be the new norm. My local ride usually takes me from Lancashire, into North Yorkshire, and back through Cumbria before returning along Morecambe Bay. But I will only be doing short rides for the immediate future. Thankfully I am surrounded with hills so I can make a short ride really lumpy, and make the difference up on the turbo.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First post Covid ride, tried the club 10 TT on Bkool but it was awful, like a trials jumps course! Switched to Zwift and did a ramp test to see how much a week of infection has taken out of me.

Down 40w to 232w FTP, I perhaps had a little bit more but my breathing got very raspy above 280w and I got pretty down, pushed on to 320 something then quit. Probably still not 100% so there maybe some quick improvements to come.


----------



## jenks

Glad your on the road to recovery Jimmy, hopefully no long term probs of you already back on the bike. 9 month down the line for me and I've just seen a respiratory specialist and waiting to see a cardio specialist.
Going to try and get out much more this year to get fitness back. I genuinely believe had I not taken up cycling again in 2016 I wouldn't have survived my bout of covid. Going from happily cycling 50+ miles to not being able to walk 5 steps was horrible.


----------



## Serkie

After coming off badly on some ice just before new year I’m purely indoors now. 

Ive been following the Zwift Build Me Up Plan. I’ve almost finished the 3rd week and it’s starting to kick my ass now. I started it at 204W FTP so hoping for maybe 220W or better after 12 weeks? It should set me up nicely for the spring. 

I might have a look at BKOOL going by feedback on here.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> Glad your on the road to recovery Jimmy, hopefully no long term probs of you already back on the bike. 9 month down the line for me and I've just seen a respiratory specialist and waiting to see a cardio specialist.
> Going to try and get out much more this year to get fitness back. I genuinely believe had I not taken up cycling again in 2016 I wouldn't have survived my bout of covid. Going from happily cycling 50+ miles to not being able to walk 5 steps was horrible.


Cheers, I think I was very lucky with how mildly it affected me. The breathlessness was only occasional, I could be fine all day then go to make lunch and end up exhausted, heart racing. Sit down for 20mins or so and it not really happen again that day. I didn't really have the fever side of things but did have the confusion.

Hope the respiratory and cardio people can help. It sounds similar to my Mum, a year in and they are insisting it wasn't covid though.


----------



## jenks

I wasn't tested at the time but did have an anti body test later( wasn't really needed as I did have every one of the symptoms.
As testament to cycling, despite all this my lung function results were around, on average, 110% of the expected results for my age and weight


----------



## ridders66

Serkie said:


> After coming off badly on some ice just before new year I'm purely indoors now.
> 
> Ive been following the Zwift Build Me Up Plan. I've almost finished the 3rd week and it's starting to kick my ass now. I started it at 204W FTP so hoping for maybe 220W or better after 12 weeks? It should set me up nicely for the spring.
> 
> I might have a look at BKOOL going by feedback on here.


Schwalbe Ice Spikers are what you need. I've been commuting to work as normal, riding over hard packed snow and black ice, even sprinting out of the saddle over it. Much better than nursing a broken collarbone. Bkool is very good, I've been on it for a year, it really works for me, is half the price of Zwift and countless more routes than Zwift.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Zwift 3R Volcano Climb D race today.

28th of 72 in the D's, beat some C's and Bs and averaged 258w for 40mins. 187th of 303 total.
Recovery has picked up, may have still been a touch ill the other day


----------



## garage_dweller

I’ve been zwifting every day and started the Build me Up training plan on Monday. 
Did tour de Zwift stage 3 this morning which was a complete beast with 3949ft of climbing over 14.4 miles. Average power was bang on my ftp. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

ridders66 said:


> Schwalbe Ice Spikers are what you need. I've been commuting to work as normal, riding over hard packed snow and black ice, even sprinting out of the saddle over it. Much better than nursing a broken collarbone. Bkool is very good, I've been on it for a year, it really works for me, is half the price of Zwift and countless more routes than Zwift.


I tried them but really didn't like riding over black ice in traffic, my commute was across a moor so got very cold. I came off a few times in ice, ripped my arm open on one occasion, so for me it's not worth the risk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Managed a real ride Tuesday, only 16miles and was absolutely broken, suffered for a few days.

Zwift race today, same course as last week. 2minutes slower but Zwift treated me to being stuck at the start while everyone went. Went from dead last to 211/305


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

30miles outside yesterday, windy and tough.

TDZ stage 6 today, 19.5miles. Every intention of taking it easy, then 260w avg later and 280ish of 760 it apparently didn't work out that way. At the 2/3rds point I was 4s behind Mathieu Van Der Poel however I suspect one of us wasn't trying...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 33 outside today. Icy and fell off, embarrassingly after I unclipped one foot to avoid falling off on the ice...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First ride in a while. Been in work 10 days, 7 of them involved sleeping there and not allowed to leave the building so no exercise. Welcomed myself back with an 8 lap crit race in the Ds finishing 10th of 53, pipped a bloke on the line in a sprint after he broke away from the chasing group on lap 4, didn't have the legs to work with him and close down the front so ended up sitting in.

277w for 24:40, still looking forward to the day Zwiftpower disqualifies me for riding in the wrong category but it's not yet!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20miles solo yesterday, bad lung day so really struggled, then 8 extra gentle miles as the wife tried clipless for the first time.

17.5 gentle miles today, her second go clipless and furthest in about 18months


----------



## garage_dweller

Good work. 

I’ve ridden every day this year at least once, rode outside on Tuesday for the first time this year , only went out for 30 minutes but felt good. 

Ridden 2211 miles on Zwift since I started using it on 7th October last year and ridden 918 miles so far this year. I’ll be over 1000 by the end of February 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luapkram

In March Last year I won a Trek Roscoe 7 Mountain Bike in a Competition run by a Local Bike Shop, but due to Covid I only received it in October. Only used it a handful of times and today was first of the year. 18 miles with my son on local trails and cycle paths.










This picture was on day I collected bike at Glentress


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

garage_dweller said:


> Ridden 2211 miles on Zwift since I started using it on 7th October last year and ridden 918 miles so far this year. I'll be over 1000 by the end of February


Nice one, wish I'd managed to get the miles in this year but it's just not happening for me yet. Late start for work tomorrow though so may try and get an hour in before I start.

Luapkram, I'm not jealous at all, I never win anything! Looks ideal for the weather we are having


----------



## luke997

Injured runner's stats :wall:

18,903km in it the last 12 months
2,650km last 4 weeks

All indoor.


----------



## garage_dweller

luke997 said:


> Injured runner's stats :wall:
> 
> 18,903km in it the last 12 months
> 2,650km last 4 weeks
> 
> All indoor.


With that mileage you'll soon end up an injured cyclist 
Are you saying you ride over 400 miles a week?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke997

garage_dweller said:


> With that mileage you'll soon end up an injured cyclist
> Are you saying you ride over 400 miles a week?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha, hope not. 
Running/cycling consecutively seems to be working for me, hamstring is 100% now, Achilles and posterior tibialis 90% and feel a lot better after cycling.

Yeah, just over 400 miles a week, I hope another 2 months of that and bike will be for recovery only.
I run now barely 30-40 miles a week and most easy with and occasional steady run, while I used to do 120-160.

All in all I actually really like cycling now, never thought I would say that


----------



## garage_dweller

luke997 said:


> Ha ha, hope not.
> Running/cycling consecutively seems to be working for me, hamstring is 100% now, Achilles and posterior tibialis 90% and feel a lot better after cycling.
> 
> Yeah, just over 400 miles a week, I hope another 2 months of that and bike will be for recovery only.
> I run now barely 30-40 miles a week and most easy with and occasional steady run, while I used to do 120-160.
> 
> All in all I actually really like cycling now, never thought I would say that


I love cycling but not sure I could spend nearly a full day a week on it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

1st ride of the year so a steady 20.5 miles. Headwind all the way home and barely breaking 10mph!


----------



## ridders66

Just hit 1000 miles since the 1st Jan. Surprising, as due to restrictions and the icy weather I haven't been out anywhere near as far as I normally would. Rode a 20 mile race Monaco Grand Prix on Bkool tonight.


----------



## garage_dweller

ridders66 said:


> Just hit 1000 miles since the 1st Jan. Surprising, as due to restrictions and the icy weather I haven't been out anywhere near as far as I normally would. Rode a 20 mile race Monaco Grand Prix on Bkool tonight.


Did the same myself on this morning ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Managed to get out for 30miles today. 15miles hard effort into wind knowing I can take it easy home with the wind, turned for home and did 15 miles into an even stronger headwind.

BBC weather lies, was only meant to be 6mph wind today!


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Managed to get out for 30miles today. 15miles hard effort into wind knowing I can take it easy home with the wind, turned for home and did 15 miles into an even stronger headwind.
> 
> BBC weather lies, was only meant to be 6mph wind today!


BBC weather app is usually completely different to Met Office app.


----------



## jenks

24 slow steady miles today. Nothing in my legs from the start!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

18 gentle miles with the wife. She's completed a cyclist rite of passage, first falling over after forgetting to unclip, took 3 clipless rides


----------



## jenks

I've heard it's a rite of passage. My wife has done it, tempting fate now by declaring I haven't yet!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'd been winding her up about it happening and she was getting upset about it hurting so I'm kind of glad it happened and she laughed rather than cried. 

To be fair it wasn't her fault, we were approaching a row of parked cars with right of way when an oncoming motorist decided that she was having right of way and it wasn't wide enough for us all, my wife panic stopped and tipped over. The motorist stopped and said she hoped it wasn't her fault for distracting her, I brushed her off with an "it's fine, she's not used to the shoes" as I wanted her gone so the wife could cry if needed. I kind of wish I'd given her a piece of my mind now though


----------



## jenks

What type of shoes does she use? As my first clip less bike was my cyclo-cross and I wanted the ability to walk normally into cake shops I used mtb spd. I still use the beginners type of clip which allows unidirectional unclipped.
Might be worth considering if it shook her up a bit.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

She's got my old Boardman Pedals so whatever they are, the back is so worn you can just rip your foot out. She laughed in the end so hopefully no harm done.

55miles for me today, a tale of two rides, half in freezing fog after leaving the house in glorious sunshine and the second half in said sun!


----------



## carrera2s

Hour and a bit on Zwift Out and back again :thumb:


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> She's got my old Boardman Pedals so whatever they are, the back is so worn you can just rip your foot out. She laughed in the end so hopefully no harm done.
> 
> 55miles for me today, a tale of two rides, half in freezing fog after leaving the house in glorious sunshine and the second half in said sun!


Same here, glorious day, absolutely freezing first thing, but warmed up nicely.


----------



## garage_dweller

I’m onto week 8 of the Zwift build me up plan which I’m doing over 10 weeks. It’s getting tough. Rides at the end of last week were hard and this morning was hard graft. Rest of the week not too bad as only 4 rides this week. But 90 minute ride on Thursday then 115 minute ride on Friday. 

And I’ve ridden every day this year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just 25miles today, plotting a new slightly shorter route for the wife and adding my own ending.

Been on a diet for 2 weeks and the weight has fallen off, probably unhealthily quickly so far, so wanted to see if that had any effect on what I could comfortably output as a hard effort too


----------



## jenks

25 miles this afternoon. Got a bit chilly towards the end.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20miles today, completely ran out of energy at 12, had to use a gel to get home so it would appear I do need to rethink aspects of the diet


----------



## garage_dweller

10.5 recovery ride on Zwift this morning then a ride on the nice bike this afternoon, a bit chilly but pleasant. Some of the small country roads I was on were in a shocking state. Definitely felt the benefit of the 2500 miles I've done on Zwift over the past 5 months. Roll on summer.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

After a daft week at work entered a six lap anti sandbagging crit race as a D because I'm right on the category limits.

As much as I'm one to complain about out of category riders and want to get flagged to enter the Cs i don't get the anti sandbagging. I received the cone of shame less than 5 mins in based on my 5 min power in an event you enter on FTP. The two lighter riders in the break pushing higher power to weight weren't penalised!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

13 miles after work, thrashed myself. No point, no structure but loved every minute of it. Now showered and cooking dinner when I'd normally still be in the car or at work. Its been utterly pants for 6months, only one shift and work til everything is done. Today marked the return to 2 shifts and a set finish time on days so celebrated with a ride!


----------



## jenks

25.5 miles yesterday. Not breaking any records with the pace I'm going. My new mantra is Slow Miles Are Better Than No Miles.


----------



## ridders66

70 miles on Sunday. I didn't plan on doing that much but just kept going. Remarkably, it was all done in a loop from home where I wasn't that far from home at any point. Did a similar thing last week, clocked 100 by the time I wheeled the bike up the drive. Didn't feel at all tired, plenty of training rides on BKool over the winter, did 16 miles tonight, over 2000 ft climbing, Colle del Sestriere.

Really looking forward to being able to get back out with the lads again, I've ridden on my own since last March.


----------



## jenks

25.5 miles again this afternoon. 5 mins quicker than Monday but that might be down to pumping the tyres us a bit.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First Zwift race as a C, only a 16km 2 laps of Paris thing, aim was not to be last.

After 5km was 10th of 91 and comfortable, was hoping by taking a decent position at the front of the pack I could slowly filter back during the 1.2km of uphill and still be on the front group to recover and repeat 2nd lap. It didn't work and got spat out the back and solo for a few km. Finished 50th of 91 in the end


----------



## ridders66

Nice easy 47 lumpy miles yesterday, I normally do long runs so it was nice to stick on some lovely local lanes which I hadn't ridden for a while.


----------



## garage_dweller

I finished the Zwift build me up plan yesterday that I've been doing over the last 10 weeks, the last couple of weeks have been tough. Because it was over 10 weeks it doesn't include the ftp test at the end but I'll do one next week.

But I did a ride this morning with the plan of doing a recovery ride with a pace partner, didn't quite work out and ended up going quite hard up a couple of climbs and got an increase in my ftp at the end 

So over the 10 weeks I've lost 3 kilos and upped my W/kg from 3.2 to 3.5. Should up that after the proper ftp test when I've rested my legs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Nice, wish I had 3.2 let alone 3.5w/kg!

If my diet works out and I hit my target I'll make 3.1w/kg, if I find another 18w for my FTP and get to 300w it'll be 3.3w/kg. Now work is more normal I might be able to start a proper workout plan, so hopefully it's achievable. I have noticed with the 5kg dropped so far I can get lower, riding on the hoods elbows dropped my knees no longer hit my belly!!!


----------



## garage_dweller

Yeh I was pleased with the results of the plan. Realistically I don’t think I’ll lose much more weight, possibly a couple of kilos max, but I would like to get to 4w/kg. 

I’ve gone from 2.8 when I started on Zwift in October last year to 3.5 now but I suspect getting another 0.5w/kg will be difficult. That was 2800 miles of mostly training rides, and I’ll have some fun now. 

But we’ll see. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just back from a shade under 40 miles. Horrible head wind out, 330w for 14-15mph but meant a lot of fun on the way back. Saw 31mph+ for some sustained periods, love the sound of carbon rims singing away at that speed.


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Just back from a shade under 40 miles. Horrible head wind out, 330w for 14-15mph but meant a lot of fun on the way back. Saw 31mph+ for some sustained periods, love the sound of carbon rims singing away at that speed.


 I won't hear the sound of my carbon rims for a few weeks yet. My best bike only goes out between Spring and Autumn, on dry sunny days only, when it is warm and there is no crap on the roads. Consequently I don't use it much. :lol: However I have considered having some Enve carbon rims built onto Hope hubs for my winter bike.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I only have one bike, well 2 if you count the TT bike I've not really ridden so no summer/winter bike. I put the wheels back on about 2 weeks ago, if it's raining or wet out I use Zwift inside rather than swapping back cos I'm too lazy to mess around with changing brake blocks and caliper clearance!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Not a ride this time, an unfortunate encounter with 2 cyclists that's ended up in me delivering a bollocking, not something I'd normally do

Apparently it's fine to undertake a car through the sub 60cm gap on the left to the verge, carve across the front of the car and proceed to overtake the group I was stuck behind. I appreciate at this point you are riding faster than I can be driving but to disappear into my blind spot and reappear that way is not safe or acceptable. Pass me on the right and I'd be fine with it, one seemed to realise I was right but the other was still saying the undertake was fine when I left him.


----------



## carrera2s

30 miles this morning good to be out as last 3 months Zwift 3 times a week all indoors :thumb:


----------



## KugaStu

After a winter in the garage Zwifting, got my TT bike out and rode a 25m TT course close to home. Gave the bike and body a shakedown and a time of 62 minutes.


----------



## jenks

30 miles for me this morning, 81 for the week. Lots of dog walkers, runners and slow families of cyclist on the cycle path so below 13mph average. Nice day for it though with a coffee stop at Darley Abbey Park in Derby.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Found the time for 20miles this afternoon, no bollockings!

Garmin says FTP went up but I believe that's just a fancy way of saying it was filthy windy

On another note, can anyone recommend a decent pair of cycling glasses? Now I can get lower due to less belly all I can see is the frame at the top. Interchangable lenses would be good with understated colours/styling


----------



## ridders66

Had the Astra Zeneca jab yesterday. Got up this morning, felt fine so went out for a circuit of Pendle Hill. Halfway round, legs went! Headache, battled home. 54 miles, 4800ft ascent. Felt like 154 miles. Not one of my best rides!


----------



## garage_dweller

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Found the time for 20miles this afternoon, no bollockings!
> 
> Garmin says FTP went up but I believe that's just a fancy way of saying it was filthy windy
> 
> On another note, can anyone recommend a decent pair of cycling glasses? Now I can get lower due to less belly all I can see is the frame at the top. Interchangable lenses would be good with understated colours/styling


Can't really beat Oakley, obviously expensive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

garage_dweller said:


> Can't really beat Oakley, obviously expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would tend to disagree. Oakley are now just expensive rubbish. Oakley used to be unbeatable, sadly since they sold out to Luxottica the quality has gone, but the price has stayed very high. Gone are the days of bonkers limited edition, bombproof glasses. I still have a few pairs of Oakley but don't wear them any more. I have a pair of Racing Jackets with about 6 different sets of lenses, in total about £500. The frames hinder the view when I'm cycling, the vents in the lenses make my eyes water on descents and the legendary Unobtanium rubber is not what it used to be, as I constantly have to push them up my nose. I bought a pair of metal framed Oakleys to use when driving. There was a design flaw in that when they were folded in the case, the metal tips, which were too short, rubbed on the inside of the lens and scratched them to the point that they couldn't be worn as I could see the scratches when wearing them. Anyone considering buying some lifestyle Oakleys should not buy online without actually seeing and holding them first, that way you can check to see if the arm tips rub against the lenses. This is a big problem with so many current models. I also have another pair which have a small crack in the corner of each lens, apparently from being overtightened when manufactured, a known fault. I now wear my 33 year old Ray Ban Wayfarers when driving, which are still in as new condition and will never go out of fashion. For cycling I have moved on to Smith Optics, which, in my opinion are what Oakley used to be years ago. Oakley are living on their name, nothing else.

https://www.smithoptics.com/en_GB/sunglasses/shop-by-category/performance/


----------



## garage_dweller

ridders66 said:


> I would tend to disagree. Oakley are now just expensive rubbish. Oakley used to be unbeatable, sadly since they sold out to Luxottica the quality has gone, but the price has stayed very high. Gone are the days of bonkers limited edition, bombproof glasses. I still have a few pairs of Oakley but don't wear them any more. I have a pair of Racing Jackets with about 6 different sets of lenses, in total about £500. The frames hinder the view when I'm cycling, the vents in the lenses make my eyes water on descents and the legendary Unobtanium rubber is not what it used to be, as I constantly have to push them up my nose. I bought a pair of metal framed Oakleys to use when driving. There was a design flaw in that when they were folded in the case, the metal tips, which were too short, rubbed on the inside of the lens and scratched them to the point that they couldn't be worn as I could see the scratches when wearing them. Anyone considering buying some lifestyle Oakleys should not buy online without actually seeing and holding them first, that way you can check to see if the arm tips rub against the lenses. This is a big problem with so many current models. I also have another pair which have a small crack in the corner of each lens, apparently from being overtightened when manufactured, a known fault. I now wear my 33 year old Ray Ban Wayfarers when driving, which are still in as new condition and will never go out of fashion. For cycling I have moved on to Smith Optics, which, in my opinion are what Oakley used to be years ago. Oakley are living on their name, nothing else.
> 
> https://www.smithoptics.com/en_GB/sunglasses/shop-by-category/performance/


Fair enough, I have loads of pairs of Oakley glasses and never had the issues you're experiencing

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

garage_dweller said:


> Fair enough, I have loads of pairs of Oakley glasses and never had the issues you're experiencing
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have owned probably 20 pairs of Oakley over the years, pre sale to Luxottica the quality was great, not so now. Heres the last pair I bought. Bear in mind these were rarely worn as they were kept in the car and I rarely drive, they were never kept out of the case, and always put in the soft bag before keeping in the soft vault. These cost me about £230.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'll look into Smiths, I guess the best bet is to find somewhere with stock and try various brands on though.

Settled on a program I can commit to, GCN Zero to Hero. 7 weeks, 2 sub 60 min sessions, a Zwift race and a free ride per week. 

First up the dreaded FTP test, I'm not very mentally strong and solo efforts like this and TT suck for me. Averaged 292w so new FTP of 278w to start.


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I'll look into Smiths, I guess the best bet is to find somewhere with stock and try various brands on though.
> 
> Settled on a program I can commit to, GCN Zero to Hero. 7 weeks, 2 sub 60 min sessions, a Zwift race and a free ride per week.
> 
> First up the dreaded FTP test, I'm not very mentally strong and solo efforts like this and TT suck for me. Averaged 292w so new FTP of 278w to start.


They are excellent, I have two pairs now, and will always reach for them before my Oakleys.


----------



## ridders66

Did an easy 45 miles today with 2500ft ascent over the local moors. Nice day but a tad windy, still cold out of the sun.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

All indoors this week. Thursday was 1st proper session of the programme, Crit race today and Club ride tomorrow.

Crit race had target of not being last, finished mid 30s of 60 so pleased with that. And, for someone weighing 104kg even managed a few attacks on the small Crit City climb that dropped a few people!!!


----------



## ridders66

Made the most of the fantastic weather today, and the slight easing of travel restrictions, and rode out from Lancashire over the tops to West Yorkshire and back, 85 miles and a tad under 8000ft ascent. Great day.


----------



## jenks

My 1st ride to work since Oct '19! 25 miles round trip. Lovely sun on the way home. Hopefully the final step in putting the last year behind me. 
I got my first vaccine on sat, almost a year to the day I got diagnosed with covid. Knocked me for 6 and the wife was having flashbacks!

It felt bloody good riding in this morning!


----------



## garage_dweller

Rode the tour of fire and ice on Zwift this morning for the first time. This includes Alp Du Zwift which for anyone who doesn't know Zwift, is a replica of Alp D'Huez.

This is my first time up the alp so was a bit of a recce ride really and wasn't sure how to pace it. Did it in 61 minutes which was okay for a first attempt. It's 15.8 miles and 3809 feet of climbing. I was nowhere near my ftp for my average watts so can definitely do it a fair bit quicker. I'll target under the hour next time I ride it. Really enjoyed it so I'll try to do it once a month.

Didn't help that I rode it today and had to do it on a trike  I'm sure that affected me psychologically









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

garage_dweller said:


> Rode the tour of fire and ice on Zwift this morning for the first time. This includes Alp Du Zwift which for anyone who doesn't know Zwift, is a replica of Alp D'Huez.
> 
> This is my first time up the alp so was a bit of a recce ride really and wasn't sure how to pace it. Did it in 61 minutes which was okay for a first attempt. It's 15.8 miles and 3809 feet of climbing. I was nowhere near my ftp for my average watts so can definitely do it a fair bit quicker. I'll target under the hour next time I ride it. Really enjoyed it so I'll try to do it once a month.
> 
> Didn't help that I rode it today and had to do it on a trike  I'm sure that affected me psychologically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you're on BKool, you can ride up Alp D'Huez with actual video footage as you ride. There are also other classics such as Mont ventoux, Galibier, Tourmalet and Stelvio amongst many others. All with moving video footage.


----------



## garage_dweller

ridders66 said:


> If you're on BKool, you can ride up Alp D'Huez with actual video footage as you ride. There are also other classics such as Mont ventoux, Galibier, Tourmalet and Stelvio amongst many others. All with moving video footage.


I'm not that keen on the apps with video footage, I've tried Fulgaz and sufferfest and found them okay but got bored quickly. Although the big climbs sound good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

garage_dweller said:


> I'm not that keen on the apps with video footage, I've tried Fulgaz and sufferfest and found them okay but got bored quickly. Although the big climbs sound good
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah the climbs in the Alps and Pyrenees are outstanding on BKool. It's mainly what I ride when riding indoors. I climbed one recently, I can't remember which one, but it was 23 miles and 6,500ft of ascent, averaging 10% all the way. I think I rode the whole ride out of the saddle, it was that tough. But with the BKool software, as well as video footage you can toggle it and also ride it 3D, like on Zwift.


----------



## garage_dweller

ridders66 said:


> Yeah the climbs in the Alps and Pyrenees are outstanding on BKool. It's mainly what I ride when riding indoors. I climbed one recently, I can't remember which one, but it was 23 miles and 6,500ft of ascent, averaging 10% all the way. I think I rode the whole ride out of the saddle, it was that tough. But with the BKool software, as well as video footage you can toggle it and also ride it 3D, like on Zwift.


23 miles and averaging 10% is a very tough climb. Bet that took a while!

Only climb I know of in France with that sort of distance is the Col du Télégraphe and Galibier combined.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Converted one of my Zwift workouts to ride it outside today. Only ended up being 16 miles in 53 mins but I have to say its one of the hardest rides I've done.

First up actually creating the ride is a pain!

For those of you that fancy it; 6 min warm up with 4 600w sprints of 10s towards the end of the warm up, a 4 min ramp to FTP from about 80%, 2 mins off then a 10s 700w sprint followed by 3:30 at FTP repeated 4 times. 2 mins off then repeat the 4 FTP sprint blocks.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Built my brothers new bike then a quick 14 mile shake down ride to test it was all ok.

Set new sprint power PBs in a few areas up to 10s just seeing what I had in my legs. 1546w peak, pretty pleased at that


----------



## ridders66

Decided to have a quick ride through the Trough of Bowland, such a nice day I added on riding to Morecambe and down the front to Heysham and back. Turned into a 78 mile run.


----------



## carrera2s

65 miles Good Friday, Longest ride outside for over 6 months really enjoyed it!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 14miles with the Mrs. She kept apologising for being slow, was trying to point out she's riding for her and not for me


----------



## GSI-MAN

Did 25 miles road miles on my mtb with a mate of mine.
My shifter for my front chainring broke the other day 
So I am stuck with a 32 ring on the front and my nine gears on the back 
My little legs at times must have been a blur at times trying to go fast 
Bloody excellent ride though 
Seriously loved it as I only really use my bike for commuting back and forth to work


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

8 miles with the wife again. Nearly sorted the TT bikes crooked drop outs so a 3 mile test of that, minimal rub so nearly there. And finally a Zwift workout for 55mins. I really hate climbing drills/low cadence work


----------



## ridders66

81 miles yesterday, out from Lancashire through to North Yorkshire, Settle, climbed out towards Malham and back. Block headwind all the way out.....and all the way back! How does that work?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

ridders66 said:


> 81 miles yesterday, out from Lancashire through to North Yorkshire, Settle, climbed out towards Malham and back. Block headwind all the way out.....and all the way back! How does that work?


Sounds like round here, you turn a corner expecting it to get easier and its worse. I believe Lincolnshire has a 360' headwind.

Short 8miler with the wife everyday bar today this week. Today we both went on Zwift where I swear my 20 min at sweet spot was significantly harder than my 20mins FTP test!

Also managed to get myself on a club ride in the last slot in the group for Saturday. A 40miler but I'll have an extra 15ish either end to and from the meeting place.


----------



## jenks

Just a horrid 25 miles today. Bacon and sausage sarnie not ideal prep. Resulted in stomach ache and a lack of energy. Headwind all the way home didn't help.
1st ride this year on my cannondale. Just had a £84 service and the bloody disc brake was rubbing!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

55 mile club run, meeting place was closer than I thought so didn't get the distance expected. Horrible headwind all the way round. 

Still managed a breakaway in the normal spot acknowledged as the road where people will smash it but it took a massive effort to get some separation from the normal faces. All good fun


----------



## ridders66

62 mile easy spin yesterday. A flat run for me, 'only' 1500ft ascent. (Normally my runs consist of anything between 5000 to 8000ft ascent, the joys of living surrounded by hills on 3 sides). Went out to the coast and back, a beautiful day, apart from the wind, and if you got out of the sun, a flipping cold wind.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

And to think we did 1500' today and that's a lumpy one for round here


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> And to think we did 1500' today and that's a lumpy one for round here


 I did one last summer, over to Calderdale and back. 10,500ft ascent. That was a lumpy day.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

ridders66 said:


> I did one last summer, over to Calderdale and back. 10,500ft ascent. That was a lumpy day.


Far too much for me! Anything more than a sprinters hill I can just throw watts at and my weight holds me back. Worst we hit today was 165ft at 8.3%, it's part of the Club Hill climb we do annually. My PB for that, set in the competition, is 60s slower than the winner over the 1.2km for an average of 10w more. Being fat sucks!

Still 7kg down, and either 8 or 13 to go depending how my body shape looks


----------



## garage_dweller

With today being the 100th day of the year and given that I’ve ridden every day this year I wanted to commemorate it with a ride. 100k for the 100th day sounded good so did the mega pretzel on Zwift which is 66.5miles and 5300ft of climbing. So got up early and did that. Was surprisingly okay and went by far quicker than I thought. 

Early afternoon comes along and my wife, who hadn’t ridden her new ebike yet, fancied going out for a spin. So another 12miles and 1000ft of climbing chasing an ebike round the countryside

Great day on the bike. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just back from my brothers, had to rebuild his front end after he bought some internally routed bars the day after i built his bike last weekend...

Had plans for a 40mile ride after but some olive based hydraulic dramas put pay to that so only did 20, his bike is a budget rocket ship! I've treat myself to some new shoes and clearly didn't transpose the cleat position perfectly so new muscles are in bits as well!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20mile blast to finish sorting the new shoes. Staggering 276ft of elevation, I did go the lumpy way though


----------



## ridders66

76 miles today, 5200ft ascent. Felt colder than January.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Club chain gang today, total of 28 miles including solo warm up and down. Went with the faster intermediate group, was a touch slow for my liking but the faster group is too fast and would drop me without me seeing any benefit, hopefully as everyone gets back into it the pace will pick up. Customary sprint at the end of each lap saw me set new power PBs up to 20s, happy with that


----------



## jenks

Just 11.5 miles off road this evening after dinner. Thoroughly enjoyed it and some nice evening sun


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Spur of the moment 55miles. Headwind pretty much all the way. 

Nice round 1000ft for you elevationists, I nearly chuckled to myself when I saw it had gone up 3' in near 3 miles except the 16mph block headwind made it not funny!


----------



## ridders66

Did a cracking ride today in the Lakes. 70 miles, 7100ft ascent. Kirkstone Pass, Little Langdale Pass, full length of Coniston, back over Gummer's Howe. Amazing day, not a cloud in the sky and very little wind. Nice and quiet on the roads too. Thats 143 miles and over 12,000ft on 2 rides this week.


----------



## jenks

Makes my 15 miles after work seem pretty lame! It was an enjoyable hour after work though.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

60mile club run including a cafe stop finally!

Set a new FTP and 5min power during an into wind breakaway. FTP is now equal to best it's ever been


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Tuesday Chain Gang. 10mile warm up, 18 mile chain gang. New sprint PB up the little hill again, and Garmin saying FTP gone down but other things saying its gone up.

Wife took some pics of both groups today and made me realise how big on a bike compared to others I am!


----------



## ridders66

Easy spin, 65 miles mainly flat out to the coast, just 1500ft ascent which for me makes that a flat run.


----------



## jenks

A steady 22 miles round trip to work.. New shifts means a midnight trip home so the short way under street lights. Ended up riding behind a badger for a couple of minutes. We were on a bridge so it had to run to the end. Made me chuckle seeing it jogging along.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> A steady 22 miles round trip to work.. New shifts means a midnight trip home so the short way under street lights. Ended up riding behind a badger for a couple of minutes. We were on a bridge so it had to run to the end. Made me chuckle seeing it jogging along.


Nothing beats a night ride sometimes, roads are quiet, nature is out. I quite like early morning myself when the Barn Owls glide alongside too.


----------



## garage_dweller

Le Col training ride on Zwift this morning and 20 mile ride this evening, first ride of the year in short sleeves 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First club 10TT of the season. Times not in yet but on a course and conditions they were expecting PBs I think I was slower than mine.

Positives are that I averaged 319w for the first 20mins so my FTP is now over 300w, my aim for the season

Times are in, equalled my PB. A better start to the season than it felt I guess


----------



## jenks

A couple more small rides bring my week's total to just over 75 miles


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

65mile club run, different ability groups all smashed into one. Near pros on the front, only an 18.5mph average and fairly sensible power but I am ruined


----------



## luapkram

20 local miles on Mountain Bike. Son came home with me and said he was not tired so went out for another 12 . Wish I was 19 again!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

80 miles 6500ft climbing, Tatham fell towards Ingleton, back over the epic Roeburndale. Bloody cold wind though, even though the sun was warm I didn't feel it.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just an 18mile each way commute this week. Got stung by some pretty big hailstones on the way there, riding back at 1am this morning in the cold was amazing, very peaceful


----------



## ridders66

Climbed Mont Ventoux on the BKool in a live race. Came second, not bad at all. 13 miles, over 5,000ft ascent. Out of the saddle on the trainer for over an hour.


----------



## carrera2s

54 miles 2500ft club run 4 off us last 10 miles rain and wet :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller

At the caravan this weekend which is less than 30 seconds to the 7 stanes mountain bike trails at Dalbeattie. 8 miles yesterday on the mountain bike after the pub, 9 miles with my wife on her ebike today to the pub. Day 135 of consecutive days riding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

60 miles today, weather was forecast good, but cold. In the end we had heavy cloudbursts and it was freezing. On the plus side, although I cut the ride short by 40 miles, I made up for it by making the ride lumpy, 5000ft ascent.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

A short 15mile blast to wake up a bit, not been sleeping well on nights. Panarama photo to show why I never ride any elevation!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Clydesdale Zwift race as the weather is honking.

5th in the 100kg class, could have done a bit better with a more sensible race. Note to self, don't try and stick with the lighter classes through the 7% inclines...


----------



## garage_dweller

Quick mountain bike ride after a couple of pints at the pub. Still haven’t had a day this year that I haven’t ridden, last day I didn’t ride was 28th December.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

7 miles checking the Chain gang course is safe for Tuesday. It's not.

Then a Zwift Crit race in the Cs, aim was top half and not getting dropped until after the first lap. Managed 5 laps in the front group, something I've not managed before and 21st of 93. 1 lap after getting dropped solo then 2 laps working with 2 others hoovering up people as they got dropped before the 3 of us sprinted it out


----------



## jenks

Made use of a spare hour before dinner. My shortest ride in a while at 11 miles but at 16mph my fastest ride in a while too


----------



## ridders66

Tour de Morecambe bay today, flat out and lumpy back. 96.5 miles, 4600ft climbing, headwind the last 50 miles home. A hard ride given the wind. Usually at that mileage I would take a longer route home to clock it over 100 miles, but was too tired today after battling back.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

28miles of wet chain gang Tuesday! Not enough for 2 proper groups so the club captain and other faster riders join in. Some professional hypocrite levels of moaning from one. "Too fast, too slow, 18mph on the right, 17mph on the left" as he proceeds to tuck in at 22.

They peeled off and the 6 of us left had a very enjoyab!e and slightly faster last 8 miles


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Club 10TT tonight, road bikes only. Less power than last time but hamstrings were playing so was in the drops. 

Think I was 3s outside my PB, the same 3s I couldn't get clipped in for at the start


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

75miles, only averaged 16.5mph but it was a tough one. Threw up my fluids 25miles in due to a fly!


----------



## ridders66

72 miles yesterday, 5900ft ascent, over the tops towards Heptonstall then turned back through East Lancashire, short on time otherwise I'd have gone over to Heptonstall and Hebden Bridge, making it 100 miles and 9,000ft ascent. Stunning scenery over these parts.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

35mile Tuesday night Chain Gang, back to the LRRA race circuit route and 2 groups again. Our group is getting really tight and put 1mph on the average speed today. 

Had a couple of laps the opposite direction to warm up with the intention of pulling a U turn to get on rather than getting cold waiting at the junction, the 6 of them decided it was funny to not slow up when there were cars behind me and left me in a 500w chase for a few minutes. Bizarrely I enjoyed that bit most.


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> 35mile Tuesday night Chain Gang, back to the LRRA race circuit route and 2 groups again. Our group is getting really tight and put 1mph on the average speed today.
> 
> Had a couple of laps the opposite direction to warm up with the intention of pulling a U turn to get on rather than getting cold waiting at the junction, the 6 of them decided it was funny to not slow up when there were cars behind me and left me in a 500w chase for a few minutes. Bizarrely I enjoyed that bit most.


Our local chain gang has a fairly regular participant, Bill Nickson, 68 years old. He sets the pace many times, and drops the younger riders. Bill was a pro cyclist, he won the Milk Race amongst many others, and rode the Tour de France too. Class rider, strong as an ox.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

We have some very strong older riders, they don't seem to slow up if they've been cycling long term. They just churn out the miles day after day, many a time when I started cycling 3 years ago and a 70+ year old was giving me a tow home! I know a few used to race but not to that level.

We have a few up and coming riders though, they don't half push the pace on the club runs.


----------



## ridders66

A very easy 62 miles today, I say very easy, it was windy as hell, and as we cyclists all know, there is no such thing as a tailwind.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Nothing for me this weekend, missed the first proper club runs back today which was disappointing. Had the 1st Pfizer jab Friday and feeling worse and worse as the weekend goes on, sore arm and shoulders within about half hour until this morning. Now as far as headache and nausea, hopefully worth it though.

Althoig I may soon be getting quite a few miles in, 32 miles commuting a day. Car engine has decided to eat itself, started with a ticking a week ago so dropped the oil and flushed it as it was due anyway and found a lot of metal flakes. Garage tomorrow


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20miles yesterday, dropped the car off at the garage a mile down the road and took the long way back. Legs felt rubbish, assuming still suffering a bit from the jab. Then another mile to collect it.

Timing chain has stretched, £1200 when it gets fixed next week


----------



## garage_dweller

Lovely ride today from tummel valley in Perthshire, kinnloch rannock the hard way, coffee and cake stop, then back via Schiehallion. 25 miles and 2000ft of climbing. My wife was on her ebike and loved it. 

Good practice for tape Caledonia in September as took in the two hardest climbs. My Zwift training has really paid off as I found the climbs a breeze. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

65 mile club run in the sun.

Sour taste though, motorist forcing a new rider into a pothole taking out 3 others. One lucky his helmet saved him, the first guys bike damaged and me £70 down for a new tyre after a big lock up avoiding the rest (stupid non progressive new brake pads).

Initially all amicable as the motorist stopped before the comments "maybe next time you'll learn a lesson and won't ride in such a big group" turned the mood. He jumped in is car and left at this point, perhaps he'd forgotten that he swerved at us not the other way round...


----------



## ridders66

Had my second AZ jab on Monday, felt a little crap yesterday morning, but felt slightly better after work so did an easy 40 mile spin.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Short, punchy club run today 57miles, they are getting faster as the group advertises 15-16mph and then does 18+. Got compliments from 3 strangers on my breakaway to the coffee stop and then again on the only hill we climbed. Explained that if the hill was another 50m long it really wasn't going to suit me, as it was I could go to my 1min power and get it over and done with


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

An hour today, got hailed on! Finally got my "Sports in work time" I've been promised for 20years


----------



## ridders66

82 miles yesterday, 8,000ft ascent. Cycled from Lancashire over the border to West Yorkshire, to Hebden Bridge, home to some of the most amazing climbing country. I went over the moors from Trawden to Heptonstall, to Hebden then climbed out up the aptly named Mytholm Steeps, around 800ft ascent over a mile, 25% on the hairpins. Character building! There is another fearsome climb in Hebden Bridge, called The Buttress. Apparently lots of cyclists attempt it but give up, as it is 30% over cobbles, so is pretty unrideable, it is closed to cars for the same reason.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Sounds horrendous, think the steepest I've attempted is 25% and I ended up walking! That was back when we lived at the top of Box Hill and I first started cycling, would love to go back and repeat some of my routes and see how I've moved on from my 40mile 12-13mph rides. Also to hit the 2 climbs that defeated me

This is one of them if you're ever round there, quite a significant up hill distance to get to it first, got half way up the steep bit on my first ever ride and moved before ever having another go


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Sounds horrendous, think the steepest I've attempted is 25% and I ended up walking! That was back when we lived at the top of Box Hill and I first started cycling, would love to go back and repeat some of my routes and see how I've moved on from my 40mile 12-13mph rides. Also to hit the 2 climbs that defeated me
> 
> This is one of them if you're ever round there, quite a significant up hill distance to get to it first, got half way up the steep bit on my first ever ride and moved before ever having another go


Mytholm Steeps is 25% on the hairpins, averages 12%-17%. 0.9 miles, around 650ft height gain. It's a killer. Especially with 50 miles of climbing in the legs when you hit it.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Intermediate Chain Gang, did my usual reverse circuit to warm up and pick up the group as they came through. 37 miles and my first non-TT average of over 20mph so happy with that, actually slightly faster for the 12 solo miles.

But, also my first ever Strava KOM and on a 6.9mile segment too, that was my solo warm up! Going to retire at that and sell the cycling stuff!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

10mile TT, suspect I set a new PB. Garmin had 40s on the elapsed time when I started and showed 3s over my PB when I finished before subtraction.

Edit, official time is 23s faster

Couldn't quite match the 320w average of a month or so ago, 45w down but hamstrings played and a headwind out for once


----------



## jenks

A nice early morning 22.4 miles with 1250 ft climbing. Quite lumpy compared to my usual rides, and quite insignificant compared to recent posts. 
Due to work and weather not been on the bike for 5 weeks so good to get out


----------



## garage_dweller

A day off today, my 4th this year . 7 mile walk instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Slacker!


----------



## garage_dweller

jenks said:


> Slacker!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

80miles in the heat. Guess which idiot didn't drink until the cafe stop at 37miles, currently in a cold bath with the football on trying to get my core temp down a bit!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Weird chain gang today. 2 solo reverse warm up laps, 2 chain gang laps with only 5 of us then 2 laps of pace line with 3 others for 35miles total. Bit slow for my liking but the gap between this group and the top group is too much, one of the others tried it last week and was spat out after one lap.


----------



## carrera2s

78 miles sunday fast and head wind :thumb:


----------



## jenks

23 miles to work and back yesterday. Lovely temperature to ride in at midnight


----------



## jenks

Another 23 miles to work and back yesterday. It started raining after 2 miles heading home which was welcome after a muggy shift. I didn't even bother putting my waterproof jacket on.


----------



## garage_dweller

79 mile ride down to the caravan today, 4442ft of climbing and an average speed of 18.9mph I was over 19 until the last few miles but the state of the roads really sapped my energy. My Zwift training has really paid off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Nice one. I hate getting robbed of that 0.1mph at the end of a ride especially if it dips me below a whole number.

Olympic Series Chase C race on Zwift today as I'm not feeling outside. 22 miles and 250w AVG. Got in the breakaway but got dropped close to the 10mile point, it had averaged 28mph til then. Caught by a C chase group a few miles later but didn't have the kick to get on them. Think a small group of Bs and then As got me. Finished a disappointing 52 of 86 Cs, don't know how it places you overall due to being a chase race


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

56miles at 18.7mph. not the fastest or most powerful ride by the numbers but felt like one of my strongest rides ever. Some really consistent long stints on the front into a wicked headwind, before some solo efforts on way home


----------



## ridders66

Two weeks off the bike, 80 miles, 6100ft ascent. Felt great when I got home though.


----------



## jenks

Just a couple of rides to work this week for 50 mile total. Can't seem to find time and weather for anything longer.


----------



## KugaStu

So far this week 3 X 10 mile time trials, one of them a 2up. and have a 25 mile time trial on Sunday. So 53 miles at the moment.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

36 so far but my knee has just gone pop. Going to be limping the last 4 home now, no one at home for recovery!


----------



## garage_dweller

Another planned ride to the caravan yesterday, didn't quite make it though. Set off and felt fine for the first few miles then thought I'm struggling a bit here, there was a bit of a headwind and the first 25 miles have over 2000ft of climbing. Carried on but compared to the ride on same route 2 weeks ago I was really really struggling. 
There's an 8 mile downhill stretch and even had to pedal hard on that. Just thought the wind must be really strong. 
Got to 54 miles with 25 to go and I was done in, phoned my wife and she said she'd come for me - she was at the caravan. 
Handily this was at the only pub on route. 
Parked up the bike and thought what's that squeak at the rear, back brake was jammed on solid, could barely turn it by hand . Was fine when I left. 
Average speed 15.8mph compared to over 19 at the same point 2 weeks ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

garage_dweller said:


> Another planned ride to the caravan yesterday, didn't quite make it though. Set off and felt fine for the first few miles then thought I'm struggling a bit here, there was a bit of a headwind and the first 25 miles have over 2000ft of climbing. Carried on but compared to the ride on same route 2 weeks ago I was really really struggling.
> There's an 8 mile downhill stretch and even had to pedal hard on that. Just thought the wind must be really strong.
> Got to 54 miles with 25 to go and I was done in, phoned my wife and she said she'd come for me - she was at the caravan.
> Handily this was at the only pub on route.
> Parked up the bike and thought what's that squeak at the rear, back brake was jammed on solid, could barely turn it by hand . Was fine when I left.
> Average speed 15.8mph compared to over 19 at the same point 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a training aid!:lol::lol:


----------



## garage_dweller

ridders66 said:


> It's a training aid!:lol::lol:


Very true  and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Very tired legs today.

I'll have a look at the brake on Monday as I don't understand why it seized, never had the issue before and checked the bike over on Thursday and all was running well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Well that’s near my first year cycling 4K for the year well happy with that


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

110miles and 4500+ft of elevation. Got dropped on every climb, suffered for the 40ish miles where most of the hills were, ready to throw in the towel at 75miles but talked into finishing.

Longest ride and most elevation PBs


----------



## ridders66

garage_dweller said:


> Very true  and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Very tired legs today.
> 
> I'll have a look at the brake on Monday as I don't understand why it seized, never had the issue before and checked the bike over on Thursday and all was running well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. I had this issue with a cycling buddie's bike the other week. The brake had seized, I couldn't work out why it had done. The brake cable was fine. It turned out that the gear cable in the STI lever had frayed, and wrapped around the internals and was causing the brake to hold on. I removed the lever, cleaned it all out to remove the wire strands. refitted the lever with a new gear cable and the brake was good as new. Funnily enough, when we first looked at it a couple of weeks before, the gears were working fine, the second time we looked at it the gears were very bad. My mate was actually on the internet on his phone about to buy new levers.
Disconnect the brake cable from the caliper, try the brake and if it works fine then it is either the brake or gear cable, if the bike is a few years old it would be wise to fit new gear and brake cables, including inner and outers.


----------



## ridders66

I cut the ride short today as the weather where I was planning on going looked dreadful as I crested the moors, so I made a quick decision to do another route home, got 76 miles in, 6,500ft ascent.


----------



## garage_dweller

ridders66 said:


> . I had this issue with a cycling buddie's bike the other week. The brake had seized, I couldn't work out why it had done. The brake cable was fine. It turned out that the gear cable in the STI lever had frayed, and wrapped around the internals and was causing the brake to hold on. I removed the lever, cleaned it all out to remove the wire strands. refitted the lever with a new gear cable and the brake was good as new. Funnily enough, when we first looked at it a couple of weeks before, the gears were working fine, the second time we looked at it the gears were very bad. My mate was actually on the internet on his phone about to buy new levers.
> Disconnect the brake cable from the caliper, try the brake and if it works fine then it is either the brake or gear cable, if the bike is a few years old it would be wise to fit new gear and brake cables, including inner and outers.


Thanks, all cables were replaced at the end of last year and as it's the good bike it hasn't been used much since then. 
On an initial looks it seems as though the wheel slipped in the axle and jammed against the non drive side brake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Hopefully it's a simple and cheap fix for you, nothing worse than having to spend money on something that shouldn't go wrong.

14.5miles today, gentle spin out for my hours sport in work time. Went with the boss to jeers of "cycling friends"!


----------



## jenks

32 miles today on cycle route 6 with a nice stop off at Darley Abbey Park cafe. Fortunately avoided any rain. The Tour De France effect meant it was quite busy.


----------



## ridders66

82 miles, 7,000ft ascent, from South Ribble over to West Yorkshire and back. Lumpy as hell.


----------



## garage_dweller

Was going out late afternoon yesterday once I’d got jobs done round the house. Got the nice bike off the wall and ready to, did a few more things and started chucking it down. 

So bike away and Zwift side instead, 43.1miles and 5344ft of climbing, tired legs today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

35 miles round My Homeland, the New Forest! Really not feeling it at the moment, don't know why


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

50miles up to Belvoir Castle with a mate from the club. Still not feeling it then my BB went 10miles from home. Meeting my brother for a ride Saturday then will have a few weeks off see if the love comes back


----------



## ridders66

A fairly brisk 47 mile loop after work last night. It was simply too nice not to go out.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

60 miles with my brother, Sandy near Bedford was midway so went from there. New BB so no creaking.

Really suffered in the heat, 3 750ml bottles finished plus a pint of lemonade at the café. I really struggled to produce any power, 170w AVG and felt like I was maxed to get that.

2 and a half weeks off the bike now, work in the way then a holiday.


----------



## ridders66

100 miles on Sunday in the baking heat.


----------



## jenks

30 miles this afternoon. Really nice temp for riding.


----------



## garage_dweller

80 miles down to the caravan on Friday, 10 miles mountain biking yesterday and 15 miles pottering about with my wife on her ebike today, off road, trip to the beach, down to the pub for lunch. Very pleasant weekend on the bike. 

Also discovered last week why my brake seized on during the last ride to the caravan, rim on my mavic ksyrium sl’s has split. So new carbon wheels ordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Another 30 mile ride today. Cold wet and windy


----------



## jenks

30 miles again this morning


----------



## carrera2s

75 miles Sunday and 4000ft:thumb:


----------



## jenks

50.5 miles today with 2400ft climbing. Quite lumpy ride for me and my longest ride in over 2 years. Got quite wet in the middle but dried out before the end.


----------



## ridders66

Just 30 miles last night, having had a week and a half off due to a mystery illness which floored me. Thankfully back on the road to recovery. Soon be back up to my usual big runs hopefully.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Club run of 2 halves after some time off. 32 miles out into vicious wind, energy levels spiking all over, clearly porridge doesn't work for me. A sausage and bacon bap and coke then home in some absolutely awful rain, but making the most of the wind. Never had to drain my shoes before, and this was after tipping it out once...


----------



## Itstony

7km bike followed by 7km run.

Not much, but that is 365 days a year. Barring the very ew times it was not possible.


----------



## ridders66

I've gone from doing 80 plus hilly miles to nothing over the past three weeks, I managed 48 miles last weekend in a lot of discomfort. A trip to the hospital for a scan, and I was immediately admitted for emergency surgery on a very bad case of appendicitis. Just arrived home from the hospital after open surgery so that's a good few weeks off work and the bike for me.
I suppose it could have been worse, it could have burst whilst out on a bike ride.


----------



## BrummyPete

ridders66 said:


> I've gone from doing 80 plus hilly miles to nothing over the past three weeks, I managed 48 miles last weekend in a lot of discomfort. A trip to the hospital for a scan, and I was immediately admitted for emergency surgery on a very bad case of appendicitis. Just arrived home from the hospital after open surgery so that's a good few weeks off work and the bike for me.
> I suppose it could have been worse, it could have burst whilst out on a bike ride.


Glad your ok mate and got it sorted quickly

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

ridders66 said:


> I've gone from doing 80 plus hilly miles to nothing over the past three weeks, I managed 48 miles last weekend in a lot of discomfort. A trip to the hospital for a scan, and I was immediately admitted for emergency surgery on a very bad case of appendicitis. Just arrived home from the hospital after open surgery so that's a good few weeks off work and the bike for me.
> I suppose it could have been worse, it could have burst whilst out on a bike ride.


Wow, lucky escape. Hope you're on the mend and back racking up the elevation in no time.

I managed 14 miles of chain gang Tuesday, very pacy and only 2 days after my Covid jab so dropped myself. 35 miles solo yesterday.
Have to say I'm still not enjoying it, very uncomfortable lately although for reasons hopefully less sinister than Ridders


----------



## jenks

Glad you are getting better. 

Just 1 ride to work for me, 23 miles.

Got pinged to isolate for the last week of my annual shutdown which was a pain!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Had a bash at a Zwift race, first time in quite a while, 10 miles and 550ft round 2 laps of Innsbruckring. Lack of riding lately showed but managed 13 of 20 cat C and 28 of 46 overall.

Have to say the new group drafting mechanics aren't much good. Put a dig in to close down someone who had got off the front of our group. Had a quite considerable closing speed, caught him easily and was going to turn it into my own attack but Zwift decided to take my speed off and drop me into his draft.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

65mile club run, snap is coming back into my legs.

Also managed my highest ever sprint speed, 43mph! It does still count if I've used a 38mph hill as my lead in?!? I mean I did do the acceleration on the flat afterwards


----------



## ridders66

Really missing the bike, I'm guessing that I will be off it for another 2-3 weeks, assuming the post op recovery goes ok. I will probably have to start on easy rides, but I've got almost 5,000 lumpy miles in my legs so far this year which should hopefully help my recovery.


----------



## jenks

Only almost 5000 miles!


----------



## carrera2s

20 easy miles after physio and bad back :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

65mile club run.

Racing on the way back. My self bestowed unofficial intermediate group Sprint King title is close to gone! Never been beaten in a sprint on the road before but today I only managed to defend it by the depth of my wheel! To a 16 year old girl no less!!! I don't think that next week I'll be able to stop her riding around me, if she can finish races like that she'll do well


----------



## jenks

Steady 23 mile round trip to work yesterday. Starting to feel quite fresh at midnight


----------



## jenks

31 miles this morning. Lovely temp for a ride. Went out to enjoy the ride so quite steady, only averaged 14.5mph but did enjoy the sun


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Shorter club run today, only 55 miles. Not sure why it was so short, group had planned 61. Just over 18 average including my slower warm up.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

52miles at 18+. Enjoyable race to the cafe stop for the last mile or so. Enough people going for it to require a double sprint at the end, one to get on an attack after leading them in and another to break people up the incline to a junction!
Then some attacks off the front on the way back, dropped a wheel up a slight incline which allowed a group to get down the road a bit. As I had less distance to go than everyone else I worked to get them back on taking some long harder pulls, didn't quite manage it but nice to work for someone else


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

70miles, fairly lumpy for Lincolnshire so 2500ft although that was pretty much all between miles 20-50


----------



## ridders66

An easy 36 miles for me. Still getting over my operation and not being able to do anything for the past 5 weeks. But I will be back mile munching over the big hills! Soon hopefully, it always amazes me that it doesn't matter how fit you are, or how often you exercise, have a bit of time off and you seem to lose it all. I've a good few thousand miles of hills in my legs this year so hopefully it'll come back fairly quickly.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

My personal experience has been that it comes back quickly to the level you were at before, it's improvements I have to work at.

Hopefully soon you'll be smashing out the miles


----------



## garage_dweller

Did etape Caledonia yesterday. Came 147th with a time of 4.03.39, 4245ft climbing, average speed 20.9mph, 18th in my age group. At 54 I’m happy with that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> My personal experience has been that it comes back quickly to the level you were at before, it's improvements I have to work at.
> 
> Hopefully soon you'll be smashing out the miles


Yeah hopefully, I did 40 miles today and felt great. My physio told me once that an athlete who regularly trains can have ten days off without losing any fitness, but on the 11th day it plummets right down. But comes back fairly quickly. It's just the pain getting back to fitness!


----------



## ridders66

Getting back to some sort of fitness finally, 50 miles through the Trough of Bowland on Thursday, followed by 19 miles on the Bkool yesterday riding part of Paris Roubaix. Hopefully get a run in tomorrow.


----------



## Kerr

garage_dweller said:


> Did etape Caledonia yesterday. Came 147th with a time of 4.03.39, 4245ft climbing, average speed 20.9mph, 18th in my age group. At 54 I'm happy with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Impressive.

The event wasn't as fun as the one up in Inverness.


----------



## carrera2s

58 miles yesterday in group of 6 got soaked never good :lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

70 last Sunday and same again today. Got dropped, we ended up with a mixed group of intermediates and fast group today as quite a few were doing the JetRide Sportive (first ones home were from the club actually, 21.1mph AVG over 102miles and 5000ft, nutters!). Did alright on the way out, some hard going but hung in there, my legs failed me on the way back after a long 28mph+ section straight into hills. There are only so many times I can go to 800w just to hang on...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Not been feeling myself lately, very down and not enjoying any past times so Mrs suggested I got myself out in the sun today for a mental health ride. Garmin off and phone in my back pocket for tracking so no average anything to obsess on until afterward.

22miles at somewhat harder effort than planned, club ride tomorrow then Lincoln GP next weekend.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Lincoln GP, just the 62 mile route. 

Horrendous cramp with 5 to go, never suffered like it before, left me near sobbing at the side of the road on Scampton Hill. Eventually stretched it off with the help of a pair of strangers and managed another mile before it hit me again and I fell off into the grass. Eventually stretched that off and managed to get round to Michalgate Hill, threw everything I had into it and did the steep cobbled bit before more cramps with maybe 100m to go, Marshal tried to get me to walk but with the help of a crowd roaring at me managed to get back on and pedal to the finish line.

I've ridden further, I've ridden faster, I've ridden harder and I've climbed more before but the last 4 weeks my body has been having none of it


----------



## jenks

Horrible isn't it. Last time I did the Derby sportive 50 I got cramp in both legs with at least 20 miles to go. I was only 2 miles from my house but persevered. Can in 1 hour after my friends.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> Horrible isn't it. Last time I did the Derby sportive 50 I got cramp in both legs with at least 20 miles to go. I was only 2 miles from my house but persevered. Can in 1 hour after my friends.


I think I was about 30min after the group, I dropped myself after 20 miles as the pace was daft, I got to the 37 mile feed a few minutes after them then it all went wrong.

Back on the bike Monday. Zwift racing as it's sub 1hour of work and I enjoy it. Relegated myself back to the Ds though! Finished 42nd of 100+ on some French 30km ish route and even dropped people on a climb so happy there.

Today did a Champs Elysees points race, 4 laps plus lead in so 28km with 50 points to first in category across start/finish each time, 49 to 2nd etc. I'm not going to lie but I've no idea how Zwiftpower calculated the results.

Only 11 people in it and got in the 3 man break, finished 3rd time wise. Took the first points so 50 to me, next 2 laps took 2nd so 49 points both times. Lap 3 and 4 was dropped so 3rd and 2 lots of 48 points. Zwiftpower points score was 68 total and shows me as being beaten by the only other D registered by 10 points. A guy we dropped on lap 1 who finished 4mins down!

More concerning is cramp in my legs again after such a short ride.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another Zwift race, 6 lap crit race, think I'll be inside til next year now when I have my head straight and fitness sorted. Hope people don't mind these slightly longer "race reports", it's helping me.

Anyway, 5th of 33 in the D's and a very honest race, with few cones of shame. Failed to recognise an attack up the crit city hill with 1km left otherwise could have hung on to sprint it out. Short term (20mins) power coming back very rapidly so need to turn that into endurance next. And more sprint power, always need more sprint stuff as it's my favourite thing to do!!!


----------



## jenks

1st ride in almost 4 weeks. 30 miles on the cyclo cross on gravel, tarmac and canal paths. Last 5 miles were quite slow!


----------



## jenks

A nice steady 20 miles today.


----------



## ridders66

I used to regularly post my rides on here, sadly, having been in hospital last month for major surgery, cycling is a dream for me at the moment, hopefully I will be able to get back in the saddle after Christmas and make up for lost miles.


----------



## jenks

I'm sure you'll be back as good as ever. As long as you are OK the rest might do you good. At least its over winter and not summer


----------



## ridders66

jenks said:


> I'm sure you'll be back as good as ever. As long as you are OK the rest might do you good. At least its over winter and not summer


Hopefully. I have gone from riding 180-200 miles each week to nothing. Well I say nothing. I managed my first easy spin on the turbo yesterday, just 20 minutes, as part of my recovery I have to exercise, which means very gently spinning the cranks on the turbo, or walking. Thankfully I have managed to get out for a walk every day since I came out of hospital, although the first few days I could only walk around my garden. I usually ride six days a week all year round, an am missing being out on these lovely crisp days. But, as you say, I'll be back.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Tried to get on the bike today. Managed to get it on the turbo so that's a start then rode about 10k before i quit


----------



## jenks

30 miles into Derby today. Told 2 young lads to move their bikes out the middle of the cycle path while they were sat on a bench. They actually decided to chase us and squared up to me. The main mouthy one was about 14 and a foot shorter than me! WTF! There were 3 of us in my group and just 2 kids having a go. Did the right thing and let it go at which point the little kid said I was lucky he wasn't taking my bike! OK, voice in my head saying" touch my bike and I'll shove your head up your mates ****" 
Pair of them dressed all in black with ski goggles and balaclava on, clearly out for a nice bike ride. 
Kids today!


----------



## ridders66

12.5 miles on the turbo, settling back in nicely. Hoping to start back out on the road again after New Year, if my recovery goes as hoped.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

20 miles, very difficult and jelly legs after probably from trying to ride like before, I got out at least. Steering also felt indexed and notchy so checked it out...


----------



## jenks

Definitely seen better days


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Ordered a replacement from Wiggle, along with the upper headset bearing, some overshoes and new cables to service bike with as I had some vouchers. Meant to be here yesterday, looks like courier has lost them. Going to have to cancel a ride with a friend tomorrow for a parcel, same reason I cancelled on him last week...


----------



## ridders66

Today was a significant milestone for me. Having had to have major surgery back in October, and have not been able to go out on the bike due to my recovery being very slow, I finally started riding again last month, having gone from riding 200 miles a week to absolutely nothing for three months. 
I have been building back up very slowly, and today I managed a 50 mile ride through one of my favourite areas, the Trough of Bowland. The wind was absolutely horrendous, and was stopping me completely up Boundary Hill, but no matter. I loved it! I was back on the lanes I love, and after not knowing if I would ever ride a bike again a few months ago, I am on the road to recovery.


----------



## carrera2s

53 miles yesterday club ride and windy and wet through but enjoyed it!:thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

30 miles, got a late start for work provided we do some kind of sport followed by D&I training after someone posted something naughty so up early for a ride. Very icy, and windy. New highway code seemed to have made all the difference until it got light then back to bog standard close passes!


----------



## ridders66

BigJimmyBovine said:


> 30 miles, got a late start for work provided we do some kind of sport followed by D&I training after someone posted something naughty so up early for a ride. Very icy, and windy. New highway code seemed to have made all the difference until it got light then back to bog standard close passes!


Since I've started riding again it has been very noticeable that motorist are giving plenty of room when passing, and holding back until it is safe to pass. I'm hoping this will continue.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It was odd, while it was dark they were right onto the other side when they did go, and hanging back until it was completely clear before they went apart from Mr close pass then left hook squeezing between me and an island onto a roundabout. I genuinely thought it had changed people. Then when it was light it was back to the standard Lincolnshire 12" is plenty. I took a days leave today so going out again at 9 with a mate. We'll see how it is for two of us...


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Just back from the combined slowest 40 miles ever, started at 9! Car battery died trying to get to start point, then again leaving mates house. So 40miles of riding, a cake stop paid for by me for the jump starts as all the neighbours were out, 40miles of driving and £90 of battery!


----------



## ridders66

Horrendous wind today but still managed to get out. Planned a lumpy route over the West Pennine moors but altered it after almost getting blown off the bike, so 36 miles only.


----------



## PaulAT

28 miles. First spin this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Yet another bloody windy day, 61 miles out across the lanes to Pilling, alongside the coast. Beautiful day, shame about the wind.


----------



## Teamleader 21

10 miles this morning, fresh n frosty. Trying to lose some weight, so after back problems for a while, just got a sore **** from the seat to contend with!


----------



## jenks

Late to the party this year, 1st ride today. Just a 10 mile shakedown for the bike(and me) after waking the bike from its winter slumber. New tubes, pads & bar tape fitted last week along with deep clean of drivetrain.


----------



## PaulAT

Day late but 31 yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Zwift yesterday morning then out last night on my nice bike for the 1st since mid September. Did about 17 miles and was out in short sleeves. Love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Got the Colnago out at the weekend from its winter hibernation and did 62 miles on it, and a quick 31 miles tonight on it, legs out for the first time today!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Legs and arms out, nice wheels on for the morale boost. 25miles and surprisingly windy. Tried the climber mode on the Hammerhead for the one hill I do, didn't like it telling me how much more I had left...


----------



## PaulAT

Just 10 today out in the Oxfordshire countryside on my 29er.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Ramp test this morning, lowest I've ever tested at 210w and don't seem to have any leg speed, 75rpm was a struggle. This time last year I achieved my aim of over 300w and was delighted


----------



## PaulAT

Took the new bike for a shakedown soon this evening; 17 miles done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Almost six months since my life saving major surgery, and I have battled back to fitness. Although I haven't tried to do my usual 100 mile Sunday morning run, I am able to do 75 hilly miles now without feeling knackered at the end. Hopefully in another month I will be able to hit the century.
Last week, an easy 50 miles on canal towpaths on the gravel bike, the week before 72 very hilly miles. The week before, 75 hilly miles, and 60 miles each Sunday for three weekends before. Currently averaging about 100 miles plus each week including commuting. So very happy with my recovery.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

15 miles out, an hour and half stood at a roundabout marshalling the club charity Easter TT then 15 home. Legs are trashed for such a short distance and I forgot to take into account the sun so I'm also burnt!

Did get some compliments on my bike though so all worthwhile...


----------



## ridders66

60 lumpy miles today, and 5,000ft ascent. I managed to do some of my favourite climbs, albeit much slower than usual. Due to my operation I think it'll take me the rest of the year to get back to the strength I had on the climbs.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

ridders66 said:


> 60 lumpy miles today, and 5,000ft ascent. I managed to do some of my favourite climbs, albeit much slower than usual. Due to my operation I think it'll take me the rest of the year to get back to the strength I had on the climbs.


Glad you're on the mend though, soon be flying up those climbs.

25miles today, felt good and that the legs may come back again one day with work!

Easier than the other day then I realised it's because I wasn't trying to hold an average speed in to the wind with a back pack on!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

16miles on works time. 

A light fitting fell on my ankle a week ago. It's felt a bit "off" since but visibly looked ok other than a graze. Since then done 3 rides and a beep test, post ride today it's started turning black just in front of my ankle bone. May need to get back off the bike just as I'm enjoying it again


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

3 laps of the road racing circuit, 2 behind the chain gang but not part of it then one seeing what was left by overtaking. Answer was not much...


----------



## jenks

Couple of short rides last few days. Only done 30 miles this year so far! Absolutely nothing in my legs.


----------



## jenks

Another short ride yesterday, 12 miles off road. Slightly easier and a bit quicker which was surprising given the amount of meandering dog walkers who apparently need the full width of the cycle path!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jenks said:


> Another short ride yesterday, 12 miles off road. Slightly easier and a bit quicker which was surprising given the amount of meandering dog walkers who apparently need the full width of the cycle path!


Is that with dogs off lead running all over, having a go at you for cycling (and slowing significantly because it's shared use) on the path which is apparently "no bikes allowed" whilst stood under the sign saying Cycleway, opposite the massive sculpture of a famous cyclist from the area and whilst ignoring the dogs must be on leads sign or is that just a local thing?

Anyway, bike is packed up and on its way to somewhere warmer with better roads for 5 months. Hopefully I can fit something in round 12hour shifts


----------



## jenks

That's the one, but don't forget the dirty looks as you ride past, slowly, having rang your bell to alert them so not to surprise them.

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Nice and easy 53 mile lumpy ride with a pal.


----------



## millns84

19 miles of canal path riding on Saturday. Still recovering from Covid at the end of March so I'm avoiding any proper climbs and mountain biking until my lungs come back fully.

Still an improvement though, started doing 10 miles straight after covid and feel better after every ride.


----------



## jenks

14 miles off road today. Slowly getting back into it and starting to feel improvements in my legs. Can't believe how slack I've been so far this year. 70 mile total !


----------



## PaulAT

Just under 27 miles on a sunny afternoon in Oxfordshire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

A pleasant 15 miles off road this evening.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

3 sub 9 mile rides last week and a bit. Heat and wind left me exhausted.

16.5 today but felt strong and that I had more left, stopped though to continue acclimatisation


----------



## KugaStu

10m TT this morning up and down the A31. 32 DNS's, however the showers had well passed for the 07:30 start. It bumped my position up the table though.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Gentle 21miles again. Don't think the dream of getting up the 6000ft mountain is going to happen by October. Shifts mean no time to train seriously


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 21 miles, aiming to get up to a dam. 1000ft of climb in the last 4 miles planned. Even the climber I was with agreed to scrap it, got lost just over half way up, temp of 30+ before 10am and no wind to cool down. 

Both agreed that climbing the mountain is 100% off and need a new challenge.

Did stop for the best coffee I've ever had though!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Made it up to the damn this time, left early to beat the heat. 27miles, 1500ft total. Not much for most of you but for me 1000ft in one is an achievement at 115kg!!!


----------

